# Der Iran entwickelt keine Atomwaffen!



## Nico Bellic (28. Januar 2012)

Der Iran entwickelt keine Atomwaffen.
Das jedenfalls sagte Leon Edward Panetta, United States Secretary of Defense.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xdiGahJItOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
"To make them understand that they cannot continue to do what they’re doing. Are they trying to develop a nuclear weapon? No. But we know that they’re trying to develop a nuclear capability, and that’s what concerns us. And our red line to Iran is, do not develop a nuclear weapon. That’s a red line for us."

Panetta admits Iran not developing nukes | The Raw Story

Leon Panetta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Trotz dieses Wissens bereitet man den Krieg gegen den Iran vor. England schickt mehr und mehr Schiffe, die USA bereiten ein "Mutterschiff" für Spezialeinsätze vor.
Konflikt mit dem Iran: Briten schicken High-Tech-Kriegsschiff in den Golf - Iran - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Konflikt*mit Iran: USA planen*schwimmende Militärbasis im Nahen Osten - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


Infos zur Iranischen Armee:
Equipment of the Iranian Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Teheran präsentiert "Stealth-Wasserflugzeug" - Iran - derStandard.at


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Niemand bereitet einen Krieg gegen den Iran vor und ob der Iran Atomwaffen entwickelt weiß niemand sonst als die Iraner.
Und die werden sicher nichts verlauten. 

Außerdem geht es in dem Konflikt nicht um Atomwaffen sondern um eine mögliche Blockade der Straße von Hormus durch die Iraner.
Dass der Westen eine derartige Androhung des Irans erst nimmt, sollte klar sein, dass es jedoch auch nur eine Drohung sein kann, dürfte auch nicht überraschen aber besser ist es eben vorbereitet zu sein als sich überrumpeln zu lassen.
Im Prinzip geht es wohl auch darum, dass der Iran der arabischen Welt zeigen will, dass er im arabischen Raum militärisch die Nr. 1 ist.
Also eigentlich nur das übliche Säbelrasseln.


----------



## derP4computer (28. Januar 2012)

Diese angedrohte Blockade der Straße von Hormus ist ein Witz.
Der Iran war noch nie in der Lage eine Blockade militärisch umzusetzen.
Es gibt keine/kaum iranischen Kriegsschiffe und auch keine Lufthoheit.
Die militärische Stärke liegt wenn überhaupt am Boden und Panzer können nur selten schwimmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2012)

Der Iran entwickelt keine Atomwaffen, und ich esse keinen Kuchen.  Nur die dürften es wohl mit letzter Genauigkeit sagen können, was die aber wohl nie machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Diese angedrohte Blockade der Straße von Hormus ist ein Witz.
> Der Iran war noch nie in der Lage eine Blockade militärisch umzusetzen.
> Es gibt keine iranischen Kriegsschiffe und auch keine Lufthoheit.
> Die militärische Stärke liegt wenn überhaupt am Boden und Panzer können nur selten schwimmen.


 
Ich sag ja, es ist Säbelrasseln. Worum es tatsächlich geht, wissen wohl nicht mal die Geheimdienste.
Man muss abwarten, was daraus wird, aber Gedanken mache ich mir nicht.
Der Westen stellt seine Kriegsflotte auf, der Iran schwenkt ein und bekommt ein paar Bonuszulagen, fertig.


----------



## derP4computer (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, es ist Säbelrasseln. Worum es tatsächlich geht, wissen wohl nicht mal die Geheimdienste.
> Man muss abwarten, was daraus wird, aber Gedanken mache ich mir nicht.
> Der Westen stellt seine Kriegsflotte auf, der Iran schwenkt ein und bekommt ein paar Bonuszulagen, fertig.


 Es war auch keine Kritik an Dir. 
Beim Säbelrasseln gehören auch immer zwei dazu.
Wenn der eine dann mit einem Taschenmesser und der andere mit dem Schwert zum Duell kommt, passt der Ausdruck nicht so ganz. 
Ich behaupte einfach, daß der Iran sehr wohl an Atomwaffen arbeitet und Amerika und die Britten einen Militärschlag vorbereiten.


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand bereitet einen Krieg gegen den Iran vor und ob der Iran Atomwaffen entwickelt weiß niemand sonst als die Iraner.
> Und die werden sicher nichts verlauten.
> 
> Außerdem geht es in dem Konflikt nicht um Atomwaffen sondern um eine mögliche Blockade der Straße von Hormus durch die Iraner.
> ...


Ahmadinedschad sagte, der Iran sei nicht so dumm, eine oder zwei Atombomben gegen die 20.000 Atombomben des Westens aufzustellen.
Das es letztendlich um die Straße von Hormuz geht, ist dem Umstand geschuldet, daß der Iran offensichtlich grundlos sanktioniert wird.
Die Schließung der Straße von Hormuz ist als letztes Mittel gedacht. Der Westen selbst hat es zu verschulden, sollte es zu einer militärischen Auseinandersetzng kommen. Diese Auseinandersetzung ist ja von langer Hand auch geplant, zumal Iran gegen kein Gesetz oder Recht verstoßen würde, würde er tatsächlich Atomwaffen entwickeln. Und wer hat nochmal 2 Atombomben auf ein schon besiegtes Land abgeworfen? Iran? Ich glaube nicht.





derP4computer schrieb:


> Diese angedrohte Blockade der Straße von Hormus ist ein Witz.
> Der Iran war noch nie in der Lage eine Blockade militärisch umzusetzen.
> Es gibt keine iranischen Kriegsschiffe und auch keine Lufthoheit.
> Die militärische Stärke liegt wenn überhaupt am Boden und Panzer können nur selten schwimmen.


Natürlich hat der Iran eine Marine mit Kriegsschiffen und allem:
Islamic Republic of Iran Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Vor allem aber ist der Iran eines der fortschrittlichsten Länder in Sachen Raketen. So haben sie gute Anti-Schiffsrakten, Anti-Air-Raketen, die unter Wasser starten, Stealthdronen usw.
Ein Blick in den Wikipedialink, den ich oben zur iranischen Armee eingestellt habe, kann überdies hinaus nicht schaden.


----------



## Ifosil (28. Januar 2012)

Es geht hier um viel mehr, glaub mir wenn der Iran Atomwaffen hat und damit internationale politische Ziele vorgibt, wirst du Nico der erste sein der schreien wird "Warum haben die das nicht bemerkt?". Denn das hat weitreichende Folgen für uns alle... für den Iran ist es gut. Den Menschen da wird es wohl wesendlich besser gehen, aber unsere Ölversorgung ist dann gefährdet. Daran kann die gesammte Eurozone zusammenbrechen, dann haben wir hier Iran Verhältnisse. Auf der Welt geht es immer um Wohlstandsverschiebung, sei es durch Atomwaffen oder dem verhindern von dem bau solcher Waffen. Am besten wär es , sich komplett unabhängig von der der Ölversorgung zu machen, dann müsste man auch wegen Resourcen keine Menschenrechtsverletzungen betreiben. Achja zudem ist der Iran ein Gottesstaat, hier gab es auch mal Gottesstaaten. Du weist hoffendlich was die so mit Minderheiten und Frauen gemacht haben?

*Nochmal, ich möchte hier nichts rechtfertigen. Aber man darf nicht so naiv sein. Wir sind Menschen und stehen nur für unsere eigenen Intressen ein*


----------



## derP4computer (28. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Natürlich hat der Iran eine Marine mit Kriegsschiffen und allem:
> Islamic Republic of Iran Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Vor allem aber ist der Iran eines der forschritlichsten Länder in Sachen Raketen. So haben sie gute Anti-Schiffsrakten, Anti-Air-Raketen, die unter Wasser starten, Stealthdronen usw.
> Ein Blick in den Wikipedialink, den ich oben zur Iranischen Armee eingestellt habe, kann überdies hinaus nicht schaden.


 Ich hatte meinen Beitrag auch korrigiert und den gleichen Link eingebaut.
Mit der Marine sind sie trotzdem nicht in der Lage eine Blockade aufzubauen, die Straße von Hormus war schon immer in der Hand der USA und Briten.
Das ist reiner Küstenschutz und nichts für offensive Operationen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ahmadinedschad sagte, der Iran sei nicht so dumm, eine oder zwei Atombomben gegen die 20.000 Atombomben des Westens aufzustellen.



Tja, Kim in Nordkorea hat ein paar, wenn überhaupt. Es kommt auch nicht auf die Menge an, es kommt darauf an, ob jemand bereit ist sie einzusetzen und da kann ich mir den Iran eher darin vorstellen als die USA.
Außerdem wird Israel eh nie zulassen, dass der Iran Atomwaffen hat, eher würden die im Alleingang die Sache beenden.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das es letztendlich um die Straße von Hormuz geht, ist dem Umstand geschuldet, daß der Iran offensichtlich grundlos sanktioniert wird.



Aha, du weißt also mehr als die UN?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Schließung der Straße von Hormuz ist als letztes Mittel gedacht. Der Westen selbst hat es zu verschulden, sollte es zu einer militärischen Auseinandersetzng kommen. Diese Auseinandersetzung ist ja von langer Hand auch geplant, zumal Iran gegen kein Gesetz oder Recht verstoßen würde, würde er tatsächlich Atomwaffen entwickeln. Und wer hat nochmal 2 Atombomben auf ein schon besiegtes Land abgeworfen? Iran? Ich glaube nicht.



Die Blockade von Hormus ist nichts anderes als mal wieder den Westen gegen sich aufzubringen und den arabischen Staaten zu zeigen, wie "mächtig" der Iran ist.
Würde sich der Iran mal an internationale Abkommen halten, würde es auch keine Sanktionen geben.

Und Japan war nicht besiegt, die USA hätten Japan erobern müssen, Gebiet für Gebiet, das hätte deutlich mehr Menschenleben gekostet als die beiden Atombomben. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Vor allem aber ist der Iran eines der fortschrittlichsten Länder in Sachen Raketen. So haben sie gute Anti-Schiffsrakten, Anti-Air-Raketen, die unter Wasser starten, Stealthdronen usw.
> Ein Blick in den Wikipedialink, den ich oben zur iranischen Armee eingestellt habe, kann überdies hinaus nicht schaden.



Und?
Gegen eine Flotte mit Flugzeugträger werden sie kaum eine Chance haben.
Der Iran weiß auch genau, dass sie militärisch kaum eine Blockade aufrecht erhalten könnten, daher sind sie eher darauf bedacht einen Vorteil für sich zu erreichen und dann wird die Sache wieder fallen gelassen.



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Beitrag auch korrigiert und den gleichen Link eingebaut.
> Mit der Marine sind sie trotzdem nicht in der Lage eine Blockade aufzubauen, die Straße von Hormus war schon immer in der Hand der USA und Briten.


 
Ich bezweifel mal stark an, dass die iranische Marine ein Kriegsschiff der USA, GB oder sonst wem angreifen würde.
Und die USA oder GB werden sich einfach in den Seeweg reinstellen und dann warten, was der Iran macht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Beitrag auch korrigiert und den gleichen Link eingebaut.
> Mit der Marine sind sie trotzdem nicht in der Lage eine Blockade aufzubauen, die Straße von Hormus war schon immer in der Hand der USA und Briten.


Der Iran kann immernoch unzählige Seeminen abwerfen. Die zu beseitigen dauert.





Ifosil schrieb:


> Es geht hier um viel mehr, glaub mir wenn der Iran Atomwaffen hat und damit internationale politische Ziele vorgibt, wirst du Nico der erste sein der schreien wird "Warum haben die das nicht bemerkt?". Denn das hat weitreichende Folgen für uns alle... für den Iran ist es gut. Den Menschen da wird es wohl wesendlich besser gehen, aber unsere Ölversorgung ist dann gefährdet. Daran kann die gesammte Eurozone zusammenbrechen, dann haben wir hier Iran Verhältnisse. Auf der Welt geht es immer um Wohlstandsverschiebung, sei es durch Atomwaffen oder dem verhindern von dem bau solcher Waffen. Am besten wär es , sich komplett unabhängig von der der Ölversorgung zu machen, dann müsste man auch wegen Resourcen keine Menschenrechtsverletzungen betreiben. Achja zudem ist der Iran ein Gottesstaat, hier gab es auch mal Gottesstaaten. Du weist hoffendlich was die so mit Minderheiten und Frauen gemacht haben?
> 
> *Nochmal, ich möchte hier nichts rechtfertigen. Aber man darf nicht so naiv sein. Wir sind Menschen und stehen nur für unsere eigenen Intressen ein*


Iran mag ein Gottesstaat sein, aber das ist ihre Sache. Und der Iran ist vergleichsweise modern und moderat. Sagt Iran uns, was wir zu tun haben? Dazu wird das Land nie in der Lage sein im Gegensatz zu China, das uns den Hahn zudreht, wenn es Spannungen gibt 
Noch mal zu den Frauen im Iran: Ich habe hier dieses nette Bild gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.boell.de/demokratie/geschlechter/feminismus-geschlechterdemokratie-6723.html

Wenn ich hier in Deutschland vor die Türe gehe, sieht es ganz genauso aus. Beschwere dich aber DARÜBER und du wirst als Nazi beschimpft.

Und wenn die EU nicht an einer Blockade zu Grunde gehen will, warum erlegt sie dem Iran dann unsinnige, ungerechtfertigte Sanktionen auf? Wenn wir den Gerechtigkeitsgedanken über unsere Interessen vergessen haben wir bald ne Menge neuer Bin Ladens am Hals, die uns das Leben schwer machen.

Überdies geht es den Menschen im Iran gar nicht so übel.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand bereitet einen Krieg gegen den Iran vor und ob der Iran Atomwaffen entwickelt weiß niemand sonst als die Iraner.
> Und die werden sicher nichts verlauten.


Mit der ersten Aussage wäre ich ja lieber vorsichtig.
Die Isrealis üben ja liebend gern Angriffe auf iranische Atomanlagen, die Amerikaner haben eben mal 15.000 Soldaten nach Kuwait geschickt.
Die Iraner haben allen Grund zur Sorge, dass ihnen urplötzlich jemand ein paar Bomben in den Laden haut.



> Iran mag ein Gottesstaat sein, aber das ist ihre Sache. Und der Iran ist vergleichsweise modern und moderat.


!
Im Vergleich zu den Verbündeten der USA ist der Iran fast schon eine Musterdemokratie.

Und was die Sanktionen angeht: dann verkaufen die Iraner halt ihr Öl an die Chinesen, denen sind die Sanktionen kackegal. :]


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Januar 2012)

Und das sollte doch schon alles sagen, der Iran wird nicht viel gegen die USA und GB machen können

Flugzeugträger „Abraham Lincoln“ vor Irans Küste: USA schicken Kriegsschiff durch Straße von Hormus - Nahost - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Und ich glaub nicht das der Iran dumm genug ist sich mit dem Westen anzulegen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Januar 2012)

Das wird der Iran nicht, die wissen dass sie auf dem Meer und in der Luft gnadenlos unterlegen sind.
Genauso wenig wie sich die USA auf einen Bodenkrieg einlassen würde (Wenn sie noch ganz bei trost sind).


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Kim in Nordkorea hat ein paar, wenn überhaupt. Es kommt auch nicht auf die Menge an, es kommt darauf an, ob jemand bereit ist sie einzusetzen und da kann ich mir den Iran eher darin vorstellen als die USA.
> Außerdem wird Israel eh nie zulassen, dass der Iran Atomwaffen hat, eher würden die im Alleingang die Sache beenden.


Kim lebt nicht mehr, aber sein Sohn Kim hat welche. Bis zu 6 sagt der Westen, 100 sagt Nordkorea.
Iran würde niemals eine Atomwaffe zünden. Die Konsequenzen für das Land wären apokalyptisch. Die USA hingegen hätten nicht allzuviel zu befürchten...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, du weißt also mehr als die UN?


Iran hat gesagt, wenn die Sanktionspolitik gegen den Iran nicht aufhört, wird die Straße geschlossen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Blockade von Hormus ist nichts anderes als mal wieder den Westen gegen sich aufzubringen und den arabischen Staaten zu zeigen, wie "mächtig" der Iran ist.
> Würde sich der Iran mal an internationale Abkommen halten, würde es auch keine Sanktionen geben.


Nein, sie ist das letzte Mittel gegen das Ölembargo, daß jetzt kommt. Iran ist der zweigrößte Lieferant dort.
Im Übrigen verstößt der Iran gegen keinerlei Abkommen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und Japan war nicht besiegt, die USA hätten Japan erobern müssen, Gebiet für Gebiet, das hätte deutlich mehr Menschenleben gekostet als die beiden Atombomben.


Das stimmt nicht. Der Bombenangriff aut Tokyo mit koventionellen Waffen hat mehrere 100.000 Lebenmenschen gefordert. Die Japaner hätte auch so aufgeben. Die Atomangriffe waren nur eine Machtdemonstration für die Sowjets. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Gegen eine Flotte mit Flugzeugträger werden sie kaum eine Chance haben.
> Der Iran weiß auch genau, dass sie militärisch kaum eine Blockade aufrecht erhalten könnten, daher sind sie eher darauf bedacht einen Vorteil für sich zu erreichen und dann wird die Sache wieder fallen gelassen.


Der Westen hofft auf die Schließung, damit er es wieder knallen lassen kann. Iran sollte vorsichtig sein. Diese Pentagon-Leute kennen keine Menschlichkeit, nur erbarmungsloses Durchsetzen ihrer imperialistischen Interessen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Januar 2012)

So gesehen kann sich keine der Nationen einen Krieg leisten, zum einen die kosten zum anderen kann sich das wieder über Jahre ziehen. Der Irak wurde ja auch mehr oder weniger sich selbst überlassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Der Iran kann immernoch unzählige Seeminen abwerfen. Die zu beseitigen dauert.


 
Jop, Minen, würde sehr passen. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Iran mag ein Gottesstaat sein, aber das ist ihre Sache. Und der Iran ist vergleichsweise modern und moderat. Sagt Iran uns, was wir zu tun haben? Dazu wird das Land nie in der Lage sein im Gegensatz zu China, das uns den Hahn zudreht, wenn es Spannungen gibt



Tja, wenn der Iran so modern ist, wieso gibts dann solche Berichte?
Terror gegen Regimegegner: Irans Opposition beklagt systematische Vergewaltigungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
Iran: Gefangen in der Folterkammer | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE
Repression in Iran: Erst die Folter, dann der Prozess - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Und wenn die EU nicht an einer Blockade zu Grunde gehen will, warum erlegt sie dem Iran dann unsinnige, ungerechtfertigte Sanktionen auf? Wenn wir den Gerechtigkeitsgedanken über unsere Interessen vergessen haben wir bald ne Menge neuer Bin Ladens am Hals, die uns das Leben schwer machen.



Wieso sollte die EU zu Grunde gehen? 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Überdies geht es den Menschen im Iran gar nicht so übel.



Aha, gilt das auch für politische Gefangene?
Für Homosexuelle?
Für Christen?



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mit der ersten Aussage wäre ich ja lieber vorsichtig.
> Die Isrealis üben ja liebend gern Angriffe auf iranische Atomanlagen, die Amerikaner haben eben mal 15.000 Soldaten nach Kuwait geschickt.
> Die Iraner haben allen Grund zur Sorge, dass ihnen urplötzlich jemand ein paar Bomben in den Laden haut.



Israel zähle ich hier nicht zu den westlichen Ländern, die machen ihren eigenen Kram.
Und seit dem Israel immer weiter nach rechts wandert, die Ultrakonservativen immer mehr Macht erringen, wird es Israel meiner Meinung nach noch schwerer haben Anerkennung für ihre Taten zu erlangen.
Bei mir sind sie jedenfalls seit einiger Zeit unten durch.


----------



## axel25 (28. Januar 2012)

Das Problem der iranischen Marine dürfte sein: Ein Schiffskiller kostet geschätzt ein paar hundert Tausend Euro (in Zahlen : >100.000€) und ist zu wertvoll, um sie (die Rakete) auf einen Tanker zu vergeuden. 

Dazu kommt noch das ihre Schiffe klein sind und dementsprechend wenig Schiffskiller haben und nur wenig Chancen, um einen Raketentreffer auszuhalten. Geschweige denn ein Artilleriegefecht auf mittlere Distanz (Zielendtifizierung auf Sicht).

Und wie derP4computer bereits sagte: Die Marine ist eher für den Küstenschutz ausgelegt, allerdings verfügt sie über Versorger. Die sind twar leichte Luftziele, dürften die Schiffe auf See aber trotzdem gut versorgen dürfen. 



> Ahmadinedschad sagte, der Iran sei nicht so dumm, eine oder zwei  Atombomben gegen die 20.000 Atombomben des Westens aufzustellen.



Kommt darauf an. Kennst du den James Bond, bei dem ein Russe in Istanbul ein Atom-U-Boot so hochjagen möchte, dass die Stadt verseuch und Großbritanien von der Ölversorgung abgeschnitten wird. Schmeiß zwei Atombomben auf die Ölhäfen entlang der Straße, und du hast einen ähnlichen Effekt vorallem auf die USA.



> Das es letztendlich um die Straße von Hormuz geht, ist dem Umstand  geschuldet, daß der Iran offensichtlich grundlos sanktioniert wird.



Naja, es war ein Interview mit einem Politiker, der unter Umständen beschwichtigen wollte.
Inwiefern der Irak grundlo sanktioniert wurde, möchte ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings erscheint es mir legitim, wenn ein Land Forschung in Richtung ATomkraft betreibt und/oder AKWs betreibt.
Allerdings hat sich der Iran oft genug so benommen, dass der Verdacht aufkommen musste, dass sie an Kernwaffen basteln, ganz unschuldig sind sie nicht.


----------



## derP4computer (28. Januar 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und das sollte doch schon alles sagen, der Iran wird nicht viel gegen die USA und GB machen können
> 
> Flugzeugträger „Abraham Lincoln“ vor Irans Küste: USA schicken Kriegsschiff durch Straße von Hormus - Nahost - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Und ich glaub nicht das der Iran dumm genug ist sich mit dem Westen anzulegen


 Das war doch klar, die schippern da einfach durch und gut ist.

Das Militär im Iran hat zu viel im eigenen Land zu tun, ständig müßen die Strukturen des Gottesstaates erneuert werden, keine Einheiten für offensive Aktionen.
Die Bevölkerung wir unterdrückt, Kurden werden ermordet, Frauen haben keine Rechte, usw. das sind genug Spannungen im eigenen Land.
Wer lebt in solch einem Land schon gerne freiwillig?


----------



## Toffelwurst (28. Januar 2012)

"Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten!"

Worte sind nichts anderes als Schall und Rauch


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn der Iran so modern ist, wieso gibts dann solche Berichte?
> Terror gegen Regimegegner: Irans Opposition beklagt systematische Vergewaltigungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
> Iran: Gefangen in der Folterkammer | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE
> Repression in Iran: Erst die Folter, dann der Prozess - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


Das sind unbewiesene Anschuldigungen. Echt hingegen sind Abu Ghuraib und Co:
Abu-Ghuraib-Folterskandal





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die EU zu Grunde gehen?


Das war beispielhaft.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, gilt das auch für politische Gefangene?
> Für Homosexuelle?
> Für Christen?


Sogar für Juden!
Für Schwule kann ich allerdings nicht bürgen. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Israel zähle ich hier nicht zu den westlichen Ländern, die machen ihren eigenen Kram.
> Und seit dem Israel immer weiter nach rechts wandert, die Ultrakonservativen immer mehr Macht erringen, wird es Israel meiner Meinung nach noch schwerer haben Anerkennung für ihre Taten zu erlangen.
> Bei mir sind sie jedenfalls seit einiger Zeit unten durch.


Bei Präsident Wulff nicht:
*"Deutschland steht unverbrüchlich an der Seite Israels*."
70 Jahre Wannsee-Konferenz: Bundespräsident Wulff äußert






axel25 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Kennst du den James Bond, bei dem ein Russe in Istanbul ein Atom-U-Boot so hochjagen möchte, dass die Stadt verseuch und Großbritanien von der Ölversorgung abgeschnitten wird. Schmeiß zwei Atombomben auf die Ölhäfen entlang der Straße, und du hast einen ähnlichen Effekt vorallem auf die USA.


Das würde des Ende Irans bedeuten. Dessen ist man sich in Teheran auch sicher bewußt.


----------



## derP4computer (29. Januar 2012)

> Bei Präsident Wulff nicht:
> *"Deutschland steht unverbrüchlich an der Seite Israels*."
> 70 Jahre Wannsee-Konferenz: Bundespräsident Wulff äußert


Wulff ist bei mir seit einiger Zeit unten durch.
Meine Generation ist auch *nicht Verantwortlich* für den 2 Weltkrieg, ich habe nur die Geschichte *nicht zu Vergessen* und zu Erinnern und zu Mahnen.
Wenn denn überhaupt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Kim lebt nicht mehr, aber sein Sohn Kim hat welche. Bis zu 6 sagt der Westen, 100 sagt Nordkorea.


 
Ich meinte jeden Kim, der in Nord Korea an der Macht ist, ich selektiere da nicht ob Vater oder Sohn. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Iran würde niemals eine Atomwaffe zünden.



Woher willst du das wissen?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Konsequenzen für das Land wären apokalyptisch. Die USA hingegen hätten nicht allzuviel zu befürchten...



Israel schon und die Ölversorgung sowieso.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Iran hat gesagt, wenn die Sanktionspolitik gegen den Iran nicht aufhört, wird die Straße geschlossen.



Das können sie ja mal versuchen, aber das werden sie nicht machen.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Nein, sie ist das letzte Mittel gegen das Ölembargo, daß jetzt kommt. Iran ist der zweigrößte Lieferant dort.
> Im Übrigen verstößt der Iran gegen keinerlei Abkommen.



Atomwaffensperrvertrag.
Der Iran ist Mitglied, trotzdem wird ihm vorgeworfen, dass er Atomwaffen entwickelt und solange es kein Zugang zum Atomprogramm gibt, muss man annehmen, dass sie weiterhin Atomwaffen entwickeln.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Der Bombenangriff aut Tokyo mit koventionellen Waffen hat mehrere 100.000 Lebenmenschen gefordert. Die Japaner hätte auch so aufgeben. Die Atomangriffe waren nur eine Machtdemonstration für die Sowjets.



Die Japaner hätten nicht aufgegeben, sie hätten nur gegen Bedingungen aufgegeben, aber die USA haben keinerlei Bedingungen akzeptiert und wenn man sich nicht einig ist, siegt der Stärkere, ist nun mal so, wenn Krieg ist.
Deutschland war auch schon am Boden, trotzdem haben die Alliierten die Großstädte mit Bomben beworfen.

Aber es geht hier nicht um den WW2.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Der Westen hofft auf die Schließung, damit er es wieder knallen lassen kann. Iran sollte vorsichtig sein. Diese Pentagon-Leute kennen keine Menschlichkeit, nur erbarmungsloses Durchsetzen ihrer imperialistischen Interessen.



Du solltest vorsichtig sein mit deinen Äußerungen. Keiner will es "knallen lassen". Das ist Unsinn.


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?


Die Gründe habe ich bereits genannt.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Atomwaffensperrvertrag.
> Der Iran ist Mitglied, trotzdem wird ihm vorgeworfen, dass er Atomwaffen entwickelt und solange es kein Zugang zum Atomprogramm gibt, muss man annehmen, dass sie weiterhin Atomwaffen entwickeln.


Der Vertrag verbietet nicht die Entwicklung von Atomwaffen, sondern die Verbreitung.
Aber wenn selbst die Amis sagen, daß der Iran keine Atomwaffen entwickelt, wird es wohl so sein.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Japaner hätten nicht aufgegeben, sie hätten nur gegen Bedingungen aufgegeben, aber die USA haben keinerlei Bedingungen akzeptiert und wenn man sich nicht einig ist, siegt der Stärkere, ist nun mal so, wenn Krieg ist.
> Deutschland war auch schon am Boden, trotzdem haben die Alliierten die Großstädte mit Bomben beworfen.
> 
> Aber es geht hier nicht um den WW2.


Diese Rechtfertigung des Mordes an Millionen Unschuldiger passt so gar nicht zu deiner Überzeugung...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du solltest vorsichtig sein mit deinen Äußerungen. Keiner will es "knallen lassen". Das ist Unsinn.


So wie man es in Libyen hat knallen lassen, um die Vereinigten Staaten von Afrika im Keim zu ersticken?
United States of Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Januar 2012)

Zur Info:

Das Bild in Post Nummer 11 habe ich entfernt. Keine Quellenangabe. Im Übrigen sei an dieser Stelle gleich von vornherein festgehalten, dass allzu pauschale Äußerungen (ohne jeden Nachweis) vermieden werden sollten. Das gilt für jeden hier im Thread.

*B2T*


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Wulff ist bei mir seit einiger Zeit unten durch.
> Meine Generation ist auch *nicht Verantwortlich* für den 2 Weltkrieg, ich habe nur die Geschichte *nicht zu Vergessen* und zu Erinnern und zu Mahnen.
> Wenn denn überhaupt.


Sehe ich auch so.
Mahnen kann man allerdings ausschließen, wer würde sowas denn wieder machen, daß man permanent mahnen muß?


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Das Bild in Post Nummer 11 habe ich entfernt. Keine Quellenangabe. Im Übrigen sei an dieser Stelle gleich von vornherein festgehalten, dass allzu pauschale Äußerungen (ohne jeden Nachweis) vermieden werden sollten. Das gilt für jeden hier im Thread.
> 
> *B2T*


Quelle beigefügt

Nochmnal zur Gesellschaft im Iran:
Iran-Now Network - Jasmin Tiefensee: "Sex in the City" in Teheran


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Gründe habe ich bereits genannt.


 
Und du meinst, dass sie reichen?
Nur weil die USA 20.000 Atomwaffen haben?
Der Iran kann eine Atomwaffen an Dritte veräußern, willst du dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Der Vertrag verbietet nicht die Entwicklung von Atomwaffen, sondern die Verbreitung.
> Aber wenn selbst die Amis sagen, daß der Iran keine Atomwaffen entwickelt, wird es wohl so sein.



Was der US Verteidigungsminister öffentlich sagt und was die Geheimdienste für Informationen haben sind immer zwei Paar Schuhe, das sollte dir doch klar sein.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Diese Rechtfertigung des Mordes an Millionen Unschuldiger passt so gar nicht zu deiner Überzeugung...



Jeder hat im WW2 sein Leichen im Keller, egal auf welcher Seite, trotzdem wäre eine Landung in Japan sehr, sehr verlustreich gewesen, deutlich verlustreicher als die Landung in Europa.

Aber, wie gesagt, es geht nicht um den WW2, der ist seit über vielen Jahren zu Ende.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> So wie man es in Libyen hat knallen lassen, um die Vereinigten Staaten von Afrika im Keim zu ersticken?
> United States of Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Was soll das denn jetzt?
Guck dir doch aktuell Nigeria an, wie soll sich da denn Afrika vereinen?
Die meisten Ländern sind doch nicht mal innerhalb ihrer Grenzen stabil oder kriegen es in demokratische Richtlinien aufzustellen und Menschenrechte sicher zu stellen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder hat im WW2 sein Leichen im Keller, egal auf welcher Seite, trotzdem wäre eine Landung in Japan sehr, sehr verlustreich gewesen, deutlich verlustreicher als die Landung in Europa.
> 
> Aber, wie gesagt, es geht nicht um den WW2, der ist seit über vielen Jahren zu Ende.


Die Amerikaner hatten viel weniger Verluste por 100 Toter Japerner als in Europa...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder Was soll das denn jetzt?
> Guck dir doch aktuell Nigeria an, wie soll sich da denn Afrika vereinen?
> Die meisten Ländern sind doch nicht mal innerhalb ihrer Grenzen stabil oder kriegen es in demokratische Richtlinien aufzustellen und Menschenrechte sicher zu stellen.


Lies doch den Artikel. Aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Lies doch den Artikel. Aller Anfang ist schwer.


 
Ich habe es gelesen und anzunehmen, dass Libyen deswegen "angegriffen" wurde ist doch sehr fadenscheinig.
Oder ist das hier in Libyen-Verschwörungs-Thread?

Die Bevölkerung Libyens war mit Gaddafi nicht zufrieden, waren es nie und da sie gesehen haben, dass sie etwas ändern können, kam es zum Volksaufstand und Gaddafi wurde gestürzt, wie in anderen Ländern Nordafrikas auch.
Jetzt können sie dort frei wählen, mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt.

Oder sagst du jetzt auch, dass in Tunesien und Ägypten ebenfalls der Westen die Regime gestürzt hat?


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe es gelesen und anzunehmen, dass Libyen deswegen "angegriffen" wurde ist doch sehr fadenscheinig.
> Oder ist das hier in Libyen-Verschwörungs-Thread?
> 
> Die Bevölkerung Libyens war mit Gaddafi nicht zufrieden, waren es nie und da sie gesehen haben, dass sie etwas ändern können, kam es zum Volksaufstand und Gaddafi wurde gestürzt, wie in anderen Ländern Nordafrikas auch.
> ...


Das schon wieder: "Bevölkerum nicht zufrieden". Wenn 1,7 Millionen von 6 Millionen für Gadaffi auf die Straße gehen, ist das größte Beweis der Zufriedenheit.
Und selbst wäre die Bevölkerung nicht zufrieden, ist das kein Grund, das Land niederzubomben.

Was Tunesien und Ägypten angeht so sieht es sehr danach aus, ja.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

Das ist nicht der Libyen Thread.
Wenn du neue Erkenntnisse hast, von glaubwürdigen, unabhängigen Quellen, kannst du sie hier vortragen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/142233-der-libyenkonflikt.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand bereitet einen Krieg gegen den Iran vor



Nö. "Vorbereiten" ist definitiv das falsche Wort.
Iran: Atomwissenschaftler getötet - Attentat im Berufsverkehr - Verdacht gegen Mossad - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
Stuxnet
Magnetbomben-Anschlag im Iran : Atomforscher getötet - taz.de
(als kleine Auswahl)



> Außerdem geht es in dem Konflikt nicht um Atomwaffen sondern um eine mögliche Blockade der Straße von Hormus durch die Iraner.



Die wiederum eine Reaktion des Irans auf eine Reaktion des Westens auf das vermeintliche(?) Waffenprogram des Iran ist.




derP4computer schrieb:


> Diese angedrohte Blockade der Straße von Hormus ist ein Witz.
> Der Iran war noch nie in der Lage eine Blockade militärisch umzusetzen.
> Es gibt keine/kaum iranischen Kriegsschiffe und auch keine Lufthoheit.
> Die militärische Stärke liegt wenn überhaupt am Boden und Panzer können nur selten schwimmen.




Der Iran hat Seeminen, min. drei moderne U-Boote einer als schwer zu orten geltenden Klasse, Anti-Schiffs-Flugkörper, Hafeneinrichtungen in unmittelbarer Nähe und die Straße ist so schmal, dass sie mit landgestützter Artillerie komplett abgedeckt werden kann (den Daten auf Wikipedia zu Folge auch aus Stellungen einige km hinter der Küste, wenn der Iran die Nordkoreanischen Modelle aus dem allerersten Golfkrieg noch funktionstüchtig hat). Dazu geht es hier um eine Sperre gegen zivile Öltanker. Die größten, lahmsten und empfindlichsten Ziele, die man sich wünschen kann und es reicht, einen zu treffen, damit 50 erst gar keinen Versuch übernehmen.
Eine Sperre ist also durchaus real und ihre Aufhebung würde mehrere Wochen bis Monate (je nach Qualität der Mienen) und eine Besetzung der Küste erfordern...




Ifosil schrieb:


> Denn das hat weitreichende Folgen für uns alle... für den Iran ist es gut. Den Menschen da wird es wohl wesendlich besser gehen, aber unsere Ölversorgung ist dann gefährdet. Daran kann die gesammte Eurozone zusammenbrechen, dann haben wir hier Iran Verhältnisse.



Der Iran liefert nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des europäischen Öls, wir hätten also keine großen Verluste, wenn er sich querstellt (sonst wäre das jetzige Embargo auch gar nicht möglich) und umgekehrt profitiert der Iran sehr von seinen Ölverkäufen nach Fernost, so dass er sein Angebot kaum vom Weltmarkt nehmen wird, solange ihn niemand zwingt.

Bedenklich an einem weiter aufgerüsteten Iran wären die Auswirkungen auf die Umgebung. Er hat mehrfach sehr offen seine Feindseligkeit gegenüber Israel bekundet, er hat keine übermäßig guten Beziehungen zu den Staaten der arabischen Halbinsel, er hat ein theokratisches Regime und er hat die nötigen Bodentruppen, um sich größere Teile der Gegend anzueignen. Ein Iran, der sich internationalem militärischen Druck entziehen kann, wäre ein Risikofaktor.
(Wenn imho auch bis auf weiteres kein großer)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Kim in Nordkorea hat ein paar, wenn überhaupt. Es kommt auch nicht auf die Menge an, es kommt darauf an, ob jemand bereit ist sie einzusetzen und da kann ich mir den Iran eher darin vorstellen als die USA.



Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten...
Das iranische Atomprogram steht auf wackeligen Füßen und das Land hat sehr viele Feinde. Eine Atombombe, die sie einsetzen könnten hat für sie wesentlich mehr Wert, als jede Zerstörung, die eine eingesetze Atombombe nach sich ziehen könnte. Man darf hier auch nicht die (berechtigte) Angst vor den radioaktiven Auswirkungen auf die langfristige Nutzung einer Region mit dem militärischen Zerstörungspotential verwechseln. Ein einfacher kleiner Fissionssprengkopf hat gegen geschützte Stellungen vielleicht einen Wirkradius von einigen 100 m, gegen spezielle Silos von vielleicht 20-30 m.
Allein um einen Gegenschlag von israelischem Territorium auszuschließen (der unter Garantie käme), müssten sicherlich mehrere dutzend, wenn nicht sogar über 100 Sprengköpfe ihr Ziel treffen. Dafür wiederum müssten bei den bereits installierten Abwehrsystemen ein paar hundert abgeschossen werden. Das ist dann doch eine Frage der Menge - einer Menge, die der Iran vermutlich über Jahrzehnte nicht erreichen könnte, selbst wenn er so aktiv ist, wie einige das behaupten. (und gegen das seegestützte Zweitschlagspotential Israles würde das immer noch nichts helfen, erst recht nicht gegen den Rest der Welt)
Dagegen reichen schon 2-3 Sprengköpfe, die Jerusalem oder Tel Aviv treffen könnten und man ist ziemlich sicher vor einem westlichen Angriffskrieg.



> Außerdem wird Israel eh nie zulassen, dass der Iran Atomwaffen hat, eher würden die im Alleingang die Sache beenden.



Israel hat keine Möglichkeit, den Iran mit konventionellen Mitteln zu besiegen. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein flächendeckender Nuklearangriff gegen die iranische Bevölkerung. Und das wäre dann selbst im Falle Israel ein bißchen zu viel für das Wohlwollen westlicher Verbündeter - und ohne diese dürften die folgenden Kampfhandlungen leicht verärgerter Anreinerstaaten vermutlich als 5-Tage-Krieg in die Geschichte eingehen.



> Würde sich der Iran mal an internationale Abkommen halten, würde es auch keine Sanktionen geben.



Gegen welche Abkommen verstößt er den?
Afaik hält er sich an alle, die er unterzeichnet hat. Problem ist nur, dass dazu nicht der "wir treten die staatliche Souveränität an die USA ab"-Vertrag gehört.



> Ich bezweifel mal stark an, dass die iranische Marine ein Kriegsschiff der USA, GB oder sonst wem angreifen würde.
> Und die USA oder GB werden sich einfach in den Seeweg reinstellen und dann warten, was der Iran macht.


 
Warum sollte der Iran etwas gegen Schiffe machen, die NICHT Öl transportieren, sondern auf der Stelle stehen?




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Iran mag ein Gottesstaat sein, aber das ist ihre Sache. Und der Iran ist vergleichsweise modern und moderat.



Ja. Im Vergleich zu SA, VAR und IRA 



> Überdies geht es den Menschen im Iran gar nicht so übel.



Zumindest denen, die die derzeitige Politik mögen...




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und ich glaub nicht das der Iran dumm genug ist sich mit dem Westen anzulegen



Der Iran blickt auf eine Geschichte zurück, in der sich der Westen alle naslang in seine Politik eingemischt hat. Man kann sich nicht mit jemandem anlegen, mit dem man schon mitten im Dauerstreit ist.




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> So gesehen kann sich keine der Nationen einen Krieg leisten, zum einen die kosten zum anderen kann sich das wieder über Jahre ziehen. Der Irak wurde ja auch mehr oder weniger sich selbst überlassen.



Wurde er, genauso wie es Afghanistan mittelfristig wird. Stört aber eh nur wenige, das wäre kein Hinderniss. Gegen einen Krieg gegen einen nicht-nuklearen Iran sprechen eigentlich nur die innenpolitischen Konsequenzen, denn irgendwie muss man diesen Vorgehen (bzw. dessen Kosten) gegenüber den Wählern rechtfertigen. Aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Aussagen zu getöten Babys, Hinweise auf Massenvernichtungswaffen oder ein Zerstörer wird "beschossen"...
Objektiv würde sich ein Krieg imho für keinen Staat lohnen (wie fast immer), aber ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass das auch für alle Interessensgruppen in diversen Staaten gilt und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es zumindest einige Vertreter einiger Interessensgruppen gegenteiliger Meinung sind.




axel25 schrieb:


> Das Problem der iranischen Marine dürfte sein: Ein Schiffskiller kostet geschätzt ein paar hundert Tausend Euro (in Zahlen : >100.000€) und ist zu wertvoll, um sie (die Rakete) auf einen Tanker zu vergeuden.



Für einen Öltanker braucht man nicht das teuerste Modell, Iran hat Geld, Iran fertigt die Dinger selber und wie oben schon erwähnt: Reichen tun, zumindest für den ersten Tanker, 1-2 Artilleriegranaten.



> Dazu kommt noch das ihre Schiffe klein sind und dementsprechend wenig Schiffskiller haben und nur wenig Chancen, um einen Raketentreffer auszuhalten. Geschweige denn ein Artilleriegefecht auf mittlere Distanz (Zielendtifizierung auf Sicht).



Wir reden hier von einer Blockade gegen zivile Öltanker, die normalerweise knapp in Sichtweite der eigenen Küste fahren. Nicht von einem Angriff auf einen Flugzeugträgerverband auf hoher See.



> Kommt darauf an. Kennst du den James Bond, bei dem ein Russe in Istanbul ein Atom-U-Boot so hochjagen möchte, dass die Stadt verseuch und Großbritanien von der Ölversorgung abgeschnitten wird. Schmeiß zwei Atombomben auf die Ölhäfen entlang der Straße, und du hast einen ähnlichen Effekt vorallem auf die USA.



Das sollte dann aber schon zwei sehr große Cobaltbomben sein und selbst die würden die Militärs vermutlich nicht davon abhalten, die Verladeaktivitäten unter ABC-Schutz wieder aufzunehmen. Haupteffekt wäre somit, dass man ALLE gegen sich hätte, einschließlich Russland und China - und keine Atomwaffen mehr, um sie abzuschrecken. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Länder, die sich einen nuklearen Angriffskrieg gegen irgendwen erlauben könnten - und der Iran gehört noch weniger dazu, als Israel (s.o.)



> Naja, es war ein Interview mit einem Politiker, der unter Umständen beschwichtigen wollte.



Der? Glaube ich nicht.



> Inwiefern der Irak grundlo sanktioniert wurde, möchte ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings erscheint es mir legitim, wenn ein Land Forschung in Richtung ATomkraft betreibt und/oder AKWs betreibt.



Du meinst: So wie Deutschland? 




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das schon wieder: "Bevölkerum nicht zufrieden". Wenn 1,7 Millionen von 6 Millionen für Gadaffi auf die Straße gehen, ist das größte Beweis der Zufriedenheit.


 
Dieses Märchen wurde im entsprechenden Thread ausführlich diskutiert und ein erneutes Aufrollen des Themas an dieser Stelle wird nicht geduldet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2012)

> * Der Iran entwickelt keine Atomwaffen! 				*



Beim Irak langen sie auch schon falsch. Denen glaub ich gar nichts mehr. Der Iran will garantiert eine Nuklearmacht werden. Der "Erzfeind" Israel ist schliesslich auch eine.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube schon das der Iran, wenn er noch keine haben sollte, er aber Atomwaffen haben möchte. Deshalb stelle ich mich auch auf die Seite der Amerikaner, die sind mir hundertmal lieber als dieser Iranische Präsident.

Achja und mE gehts den Leuten nicht al zu gut. Das Bild mit den Frauen mit Handys etwas weiter vorne, ist doch jehenseits von der Realität entfernt. Im Kommunismus gings den Menschen auch dreckig, aber nach außen hin hast du auch nur schöne Straßen gesehen und Häuse mit Blumen usw. wo aber keine Menschen drin gewohnt haben, da die fast zusammengekracht sind.
So siehts doch auch im iran aus, da kannst mir doch nichts vormachen oder warum protestierten soviele Iraner gegen das Regime? Aus langeweile glaube ich kaum!


----------



## batmaan (29. Januar 2012)

Also lieber Nico Belic, wenn du aufgrund eines bildes aus dem Internet (!) glaubst, dass es den Menschen in Iran gut geht, ist das lächerlich. 2 Beispiele: Wenn die Frauen ihre Nägel lackieren, werden sie festgenommen. Wenn sie einen zu kurzen Mantel tragen ( bei 50 grad wohl gemerkt ) werden sie auch festgenommen. Ich könnte die Liste so weiterführen. Und JEDER normal denkende Iraner hasst ihren "Präsidentin" ( am beliebtesten ist der Affenvergleich )

b2t: Ich glaube ich schon, dass der Iran Atomwaffen baut. Allein aus dem Grund, dass sie den Westen zeigen wollen, dass sie unglaublich "mächtig" sind. Was irgendson Politiker sagt würde ich nie glauben.


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieses Märchen wurde im entsprechenden Thread ausführlich diskutiert und ein erneutes Aufrollen des Themas an dieser Stelle wird nicht geduldet.


Es gilt deine Wahrheit oder es wird dichtgemacht. Meinungsfreiheit von heute. Worüber ich in meinen Threads schreibe, hast du nicht zu bestimmen. Mach doch deine eigenen Threads auf, die von Märchen und Unwahrheiten, politischer Korrektheit und Naivität nur so strotzen. Die Forenregeln in DIESEM Forum allerdings garantieren Meinungsfreiheit. Wenn du damit nicht einverstanden bist, bist du hier falsch. Und die Bilder und Videos von den Demos für Gadaffi kannst auch du nicht wegzensieren:
pro gadaffi demonstration - YouTube





batmaan schrieb:


> Also lieber Nico Belic, wenn du aufgrund eines bildes aus dem Internet (!) glaubst, dass es den Menschen in Iran gut geht, ist das lächerlich. 2 Beispiele: Wenn die Frauen ihre Nägel lackieren, werden sie festgenommen. Wenn sie einen zu kurzen Mantel tragen ( bei 50 grad wohl gemerkt ) werden sie auch festgenommen. Ich könnte die Liste so weiterführen. Und JEDER normal denkende Iraner hasst ihren "Präsidentin" ( am beliebtesten ist der Affenvergleich )
> 
> b2t: Ich glaube ich schon, dass der Iran Atomwaffen baut. Allein aus dem Grund, dass sie den Westen zeigen wollen, dass sie unglaublich "mächtig" sind. Was irgendson Politiker sagt würde ich nie glauben.


Deswegen gewinnt er dort auch die Wahlen, weil du so Recht hast...
Hier nochmal Frauen im Iran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Foto: Frauen-Power - Iran, Schiraz - GEO-Reisecommunity.de

Beispielsweise kostet der Liter Benzin 50 Cent, der Liter Diesel 6 Cent, eine Kilowattstunde Strom kostet keinen US-Cent.


----------



## batmaan (29. Januar 2012)

jo, ist auch voll die Demokratie im Iran  Innerhalb 3 Stunden waren die Ergebnisse ausgewertet. Wie kannst du etwas zu einem Land sagen, ohne mal da gewesen zu sein? 

Ich wiederhole: was willst du mir mit einem Bild von Frauen, aus dem Internet, sagen? Das Die Frauen in Iran frei sind? Das sie Chips essen dürfen?  Wenn du wie ich 5 mal im Iran warst und dann was zu sagen hast sag bescheid.

Das Bild was du ausgesucht hast, ist der beliebteste Touristenort im iran. Da wird nicht viel unternommen. Wenn du mal in Teheran warst, was du aber nichts warst, wirst du sehen wie ist da ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2012)

Ich erinnere noch einmal daran, dass das Thema hier nicht femde Kulturen in Deutschland, nicht Nazis in Deutschland, nicht die Nationalität von Forenmitgliedern und schon gar nicht Libyen ist. Sondern der Iran im allgemeinen und sein Atomprogram und der internationale Umgang damit im speziellen.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das der Iran, wenn er noch keine haben sollte, er aber Atomwaffen haben möchte.



Seit dem Nordkorea vorgemacht hat, welche Bedeutung Atomwaffen für nationale Souveränität haben, wenn man nicht zufällig sowieso die gleiche Meinung wie die USA vertritt, dürften dutzende Staaten gerne Atomwaffen haben wollen. Die Frage ist, welche Anstrengungen sie unternehmen, welche zu bekommen und wie man damit umgeht, insbesondere auch im Vergleich zu eigenen Handlungen.



> Achja und mE gehts den Leuten nicht al zu gut. Das Bild mit den Frauen mit Handys etwas weiter vorne, ist doch jehenseits von der Realität entfernt. Im Kommunismus gings den Menschen auch dreckig, aber nach außen hin hast du auch nur schöne Straßen gesehen und Häuse mit Blumen usw. wo aber keine Menschen drin gewohnt haben, da die fast zusammengekracht sind.



In der Sowjetpropaganda hat man selten Blumen gesehen, die meisten Häuser stehen bis heute und da Wohnungsmangel in den meisten Ostblockstaaten keine Seltenheit war, waren sie auch bewohnt. Das es den Leuten selten so geht, wie einzelne Bilder zeigen, stimmt aber natürlich überall. Trotzdem würde ich dieses Bild nicht per se als Fake ansehen. Der Iran gilt allgemein als relativ fortschrittlich, wenn auch nicht in unserem Sinne. Ein Handy ist da ganz sicher nichts ungewöhnliches (wie nicht zuletzt die umfangreiche mobile Blogginszene im Rahmen der Proteste nach den letzten Wahlen gezeigt hat), die Einschränkung von Frauen im öffentlichen Leben geht nicht über die (auf diesem Bild erfüllte) Kopfttuchpflicht hinaus und auch wenn Frauen nur in ihrem traditionellen islamischen Rollenbild als (geschätzte) Hausfrau und Mutter gesehen werden (vergleiche Frauenbild CSU, Frauenbild NPD ), sind sie doch emanzipiert und engagiert genug, um die Einführung einer Männerquote (letzter Abschnitt) an iranischen Hochschulen zu erfordern 




batmaan schrieb:


> Also lieber Nico Belic, wenn du aufgrund eines bildes aus dem Internet (!) glaubst, dass es den Menschen in Iran gut geht, ist das lächerlich. 2 Beispiele: Wenn die Frauen ihre Nägel lackieren, werden sie festgenommen. Wenn sie einen zu kurzen Mantel tragen ( bei 50 grad wohl gemerkt ) werden sie auch festgenommen.



Mal als kleine Anmerkung, da man darüber häufiger Empörung liest: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einem langen europäischen Wintermantel und einem langen, vorderasiatischen Gewand - und es gibt einen Grund, warum die traditionelle Kleidung nahezu aller Völker der (sub)tropischen Trockengebiete von Marokko bis in die -stans hinein dem letzteren Entspricht.
Oberhalb von 40 °C sorgt nackte Haut nunmal nicht mehr dafür, dass man abkühlt, sondern dafür, dass man nach kurzer Zeit wie der typische deutsche Tourist oder frisch gekochter Hummer aussieht.
Der freiheitsberaubende Aspekt der Vorschrift bleibt natürlich, aber es regelmäßig wie Folter darzustellen, wenn Frauen bei "der Hitze" lange Gewänder tragen müssen, geht an der Realität vorbei. Nicht umsonst rennen die zugehörigen Männer vollkommen freiwillig mit quasi identischem Bedeckungsgrad rum. Zu kritisieren wäre da eher die Anzug-und-Krawatte Normativität, die zusammen mit -dann überlebenswichtigen- Klimaanlagen in solchen Gegenden verbreitet wird.




batmaan schrieb:


> Wie kannst du etwas zu einem Land sagen, ohne mal da gewesen zu sein?



Kann man wesentlich mehr zum allgemeinen Zustand in eines großen Landes sagen, wenn man einmal dagewesen ist?


----------



## batmaan (29. Januar 2012)

Nein kann man nicht. Man kann aber mehr sagen wenn mal öfters da war und bei der Familie 5 Wochen gewohnt hat und alles aus erster Hand erfährt. Man kann aber defintiv mehr sagen als jemand der im Internet seine News liest. Über den allgemeinen zustand kann man aber nie was sagen, wie denn auch 

Männer laufen aber recht normal rum. Dürfen nur keine kurzen Hosen tragen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. "Vorbereiten" ist definitiv das falsche Wort.
> Iran: Atomwissenschaftler getötet - Attentat im Berufsverkehr - Verdacht gegen Mossad - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
> Stuxnet
> Magnetbomben-Anschlag im Iran : Atomforscher getötet - taz.de
> (als kleine Auswahl)



Wie gesagt, das ist Israel, was Israel macht, ist für mich nicht Bestandteil dessen, was die westliche Welt macht, das habe ich in einem Post davor schon mal erläutert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die wiederum eine Reaktion des Irans auf eine Reaktion des Westens auf das vermeintliche(?) Waffenprogram des Iran ist.



Tja, und solange der Iran keine Kontrolleure ins Land lässt, sind das nur Vermutungen und ich gehe eher vom schlimmsten Szenario aus. Solange es im Iran keine freie, unabhängige Presse gibt,  muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die iranische Presse das mitteilt, was das Regime will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Iran hat Seeminen, min. drei moderne U-Boote einer als schwer zu orten geltenden Klasse, Anti-Schiffs-Flugkörper, Hafeneinrichtungen in unmittelbarer Nähe und die Straße ist so schmal, dass sie mit landgestützter Artillerie komplett abgedeckt werden kann (den Daten auf Wikipedia zu Folge auch aus Stellungen einige km hinter der Küste, wenn der Iran die Nordkoreanischen Modelle aus dem allerersten Golfkrieg noch funktionstüchtig hat). Dazu geht es hier um eine Sperre gegen zivile Öltanker. Die größten, lahmsten und empfindlichsten Ziele, die man sich wünschen kann und es reicht, einen zu treffen, damit 50 erst gar keinen Versuch übernehmen.
> Eine Sperre ist also durchaus real und ihre Aufhebung würde mehrere Wochen bis Monate (je nach Qualität der Mienen) und eine Besetzung der Küste erfordern...



Ein militärischer Konflikt wäre sowohl für den Westen nicht gut als auch nicht für den Iran, beide Seiten wissen das und beide Seiten werden es nicht so weit kommen lassen, das wird auf diplomatischen Kanälen geregelt, wie immer bisher.
Der Iran versucht vielleicht auch nur deswegen Stärke zu demonstrieren, weil die USA derzeit kein Geld für einen Krieg haben und unter Obama es auch zu keinem kommen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Iran liefert nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des europäischen Öls, wir hätten also keine großen Verluste, wenn er sich querstellt (sonst wäre das jetzige Embargo auch gar nicht möglich) und umgekehrt profitiert der Iran sehr von seinen Ölverkäufen nach Fernost, so dass er sein Angebot kaum vom Weltmarkt nehmen wird, solange ihn niemand zwingt.



Deswegen kann es sich Europa ja auch leisten, das Öl zu boykottieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bedenklich an einem weiter aufgerüsteten Iran wären die Auswirkungen auf die Umgebung. Er hat mehrfach sehr offen seine Feindseligkeit gegenüber Israel bekundet, er hat keine übermäßig guten Beziehungen zu den Staaten der arabischen Halbinsel, er hat ein theokratisches Regime und er hat die nötigen Bodentruppen, um sich größere Teile der Gegend anzueignen. Ein Iran, der sich internationalem militärischen Druck entziehen kann, wäre ein Risikofaktor.
> (Wenn imho auch bis auf weiteres kein großer)



Der Iran versucht meiner Meinung nach die militärisch stärkste Nation in diesem Gebiet zu werden, dazu würden auch Atomwaffen verhelfen und daher bin ich davon überzeugt, dass sie daran arbeiten.
Und solange es keine unabhängige Kontrolle gibt, solange es keine unabhängige Presse gibt, keine freie Meinungsäußerung.... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten...
> Das iranische Atomprogram steht auf wackeligen Füßen und das Land hat sehr viele Feinde. Eine Atombombe, die sie einsetzen könnten hat für sie wesentlich mehr Wert, als jede Zerstörung, die eine eingesetze Atombombe nach sich ziehen könnte. Man darf hier auch nicht die (berechtigte) Angst vor den radioaktiven Auswirkungen auf die langfristige Nutzung einer Region mit dem militärischen Zerstörungspotential verwechseln. Ein einfacher kleiner Fissionssprengkopf hat gegen geschützte Stellungen vielleicht einen Wirkradius von einigen 100 m, gegen spezielle Silos von vielleicht 20-30 m.
> Allein um einen Gegenschlag von israelischem Territorium auszuschließen (der unter Garantie käme), müssten sicherlich mehrere dutzend, wenn nicht sogar über 100 Sprengköpfe ihr Ziel treffen. Dafür wiederum müssten bei den bereits installierten Abwehrsystemen ein paar hundert abgeschossen werden. Das ist dann doch eine Frage der Menge - einer Menge, die der Iran vermutlich über Jahrzehnte nicht erreichen könnte, selbst wenn er so aktiv ist, wie einige das behaupten. (und gegen das seegestützte Zweitschlagspotential Israles würde das immer noch nichts helfen, erst recht nicht gegen den Rest der Welt)
> Dagegen reichen schon 2-3 Sprengköpfe, die Jerusalem oder Tel Aviv treffen könnten und man ist ziemlich sicher vor einem westlichen Angriffskrieg.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Iran Israel tatsächlich atomar angreifen würde, sie würden auch sehr viele Palästinenser töten.
OK, das könnte man als Märtyrer auslegen aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie auf Rückhalt stoßen würden.
Ich denke eher, dass sie mittels Dritter eine Atomwaffe in die USA transportieren würden oder nach Europa.
Schließlich leben eine Menge Juden in den USA oder Europa.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Israel hat keine Möglichkeit, den Iran mit konventionellen Mitteln zu besiegen. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein flächendeckender Nuklearangriff gegen die iranische Bevölkerung. Und das wäre dann selbst im Falle Israel ein bißchen zu viel für das Wohlwollen westlicher Verbündeter - und ohne diese dürften die folgenden Kampfhandlungen leicht verärgerter Anreinerstaaten vermutlich als 5-Tage-Krieg in die Geschichte eingehen.



Israel will den Iran auch nicht militärisch besiegen, sie werden das Atomprogramm angreifen und das zerstören. Die Israels töten (angeblich) ja auch führende Atomwissenschaftler im Iran.
Einen offenen Konflikt wird es nicht geben, die Atomanlagen werden mit schnellen, präzisen Einsätzen zerstört, mehr nicht.
Allerdings haben die arabischen Staaten derzeit mit sich selbst zu tun, wie man ja in Syrien sehen kann, die haben derzeit gar nicht die Mittel, sich gegen Israel zu behaupten. Der Irak eh nicht, Ägypten auch nicht. Wer ist denn da noch außer der Iran?
Saudi Arabien?
Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gegen welche Abkommen verstößt er den?
> Afaik hält er sich an alle, die er unterzeichnet hat. Problem ist nur, dass dazu nicht der "wir treten die staatliche Souveränität an die USA ab"-Vertrag gehört.



Der Iran hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterzeichnet und solange nicht geklärt ist, dass der Iran nicht an Atomwaffen arbeitet, muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie das tun und das ist dann eben ein Verstoß gegen ein Abkommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Objektiv würde sich ein Krieg imho für keinen Staat lohnen (wie fast immer), aber ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass das auch für alle Interessensgruppen in diversen Staaten gilt und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es zumindest einige Vertreter einiger Interessensgruppen gegenteiliger Meinung sind.



Krieg lohnt sich aber für die Rüstungsindustrie, gerade dann, wenn der Krieg nicht dort stattfindet, wo die Rüstungsindustrie zu Hause ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist Israel, was Israel macht, ist für mich nicht Bestandteil dessen, was die westliche Welt macht, das habe ich in einem Post davor schon mal erläutert.



Es ist unklar, wer es ist und ich persönlich würde es auch für unwahrscheinlich halten, dass Israel es alleine macht. So oder so sprachst du von "niemand" - und das ist Israel nicht.



> Der Iran versucht meiner Meinung nach die militärisch stärkste Nation in diesem Gebiet zu werden



Der Iran ist afaik konventionell militärisch stärkste Nation in dem Gebiet, mit Abstand. Sieht man von dem Atomarsenal von Israel und Pakistan ab, gibt es nichts, was er nicht schlagen könnte.



> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Iran Israel tatsächlich atomar angreifen würde, sie würden auch sehr viele Palästinenser töten.
> OK, das könnte man als Märtyrer auslegen aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie auf Rückhalt stoßen würden.
> Ich denke eher, dass sie mittels Dritter eine Atomwaffe in die USA transportieren würden oder nach Europa.
> Schließlich leben eine Menge Juden in den USA oder Europa.



Ich habe bislang wenig bis gar keine anti-jüdische Propaganda aus dem Iran gehört - ausschließlich Antiisraelische. Auch gibt es keine Hinweise, dass er antijüdische Aktionen unterstützt (sehr wohl aber antiisraelische). Man scheint die Situation also als militärisch/politischen Konflikt einzustufen, nicht als religiösen. Und schon gar nicht ist es ein rassistischer Endkampf, in dem es um die Tötung möglichst vieler Menschen Gruppe X geht. Die Motivation für einen Anschlag gegen eine Bevölkerungsgruppe herzuleiten halte ich für äußerst spekulativ.



> Israel will den Iran auch nicht militärisch besiegen, sie werden das Atomprogramm angreifen und das zerstören. Die Israels töten (angeblich) ja auch führende Atomwissenschaftler im Iran.
> Einen offenen Konflikt wird es nicht geben, die Atomanlagen werden mit schnellen, präzisen Einsätzen zerstört, mehr nicht.



Es gab nun wirklich genug Kriege in der Region, die gezeigt haben, wie präzise "schnelle präzise" Einsätze sind. Und der Iran hat seine Atomanlagen verstreut und wenn man eine Atomanlage in die Luft jagt, dann hat das Auswirkungen um die Umgebung. Dazu gibt es keine iranisch/israelische Grenze, man müsste also entweder mit U-Booten im persischen Golf operieren (was dann endgültig Legitimation für einen Großeinsatz der iranischen Marine wäre und somit zu direkten Kampfhandlungen zwischen den Militärkräften beider Nationen führt - alias "Krieg") oder man würde den Luftraum weiterer Staaten verletzen.
Das wären keine verdeckten Anschläge mehr, das wären offene und unübersehbare Kriegshandlungen.



> Allerdings haben die arabischen Staaten derzeit mit sich selbst zu tun, wie man ja in Syrien sehen kann, die haben derzeit gar nicht die Mittel, sich gegen Israel zu behaupten. Der Irak eh nicht, Ägypten auch nicht. Wer ist denn da noch außer der Iran?
> Saudi Arabien?
> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.



Es gibt Prioritäten. Und bei der Bewertung offener Aggressionen seitens Israels ist sich der gesamte Nahe und Mittlere Osten sehr einig über dessen Bewertung (negativ), Priorität (höher als alles andere, einschließlich interner Quengeleien) und der angemessenen Reaktion. Anschläge unbekannter Herkunft kann man ignorieren, aber einen offenen Krieg mit dem Ziel, das iranische Militär zu vernichten, nicht.



> Der Iran hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterzeichnet und solange nicht geklärt ist, dass der Iran nicht an Atomwaffen arbeitet, muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie das tun und das ist dann eben ein Verstoß gegen ein Abkommen.



"Im Zweifel gegen den Angeklagten" ist NICHT Teil des Atomwaffenspervertrages.
Unangemeldete, freie Kontrollen übrigens auch nicht. (Denn das hätte ja bedeutet, dass sowjetische Wissenschaftler amerikanische Nukleralabore hätten durchsuchen dürfen, um zu überprüfen, ob sich die Weltpolizei wirklich an ihre Zusagen hält)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist unklar, wer es ist und ich persönlich würde es auch für unwahrscheinlich halten, dass Israel es alleine macht. So oder so sprachst du von "niemand" - und das ist Israel nicht.



Solange die Ultrakonservativen weiterhin Macht in Israel gewinnen, sehe ich Israel als eine große Gefahr für die Stabilität der Region und wenn bekannt wird, dass es Atomanlagen im Iran gibt, in denen tatsächlich was entwickelt wird, das zur Atombombe führen kann, wird Israel nicht zögern diese Anlagen zu zerstören.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang wenig bis gar keine anti-jüdische Propaganda aus dem Iran gehört - ausschließlich Antiisraelische. Auch gibt es keine Hinweise, dass er antijüdische Aktionen unterstützt (sehr wohl aber antiisraelische). Man scheint die Situation also als militärisch/politischen Konflikt einzustufen, nicht als religiösen. Und schon gar nicht ist es ein rassistischer Endkampf, in dem es um die Tötung möglichst vieler Menschen Gruppe X geht. Die Motivation für einen Anschlag gegen eine Bevölkerungsgruppe herzuleiten halte ich für äußerst spekulativ.



Aha, dann werden Juden im Iran nicht diskriminiert, benachteiligt und zum Teil unterdrückt? 
Wie kannst du denn Israel am besten treffen ohne die Palästinenser oder andere arabische Völker in dem Gebiet zu gefährden?
Genau, in dem du Juden in anderen Teilen der Welt tötest.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab nun wirklich genug Kriege in der Region, die gezeigt haben, wie präzise "schnelle präzise" Einsätze sind. Und der Iran hat seine Atomanlagen verstreut und wenn man eine Atomanlage in die Luft jagt, dann hat das Auswirkungen um die Umgebung. Dazu gibt es keine iranisch/israelische Grenze, man müsste also entweder mit U-Booten im persischen Golf operieren (was dann endgültig Legitimation für einen Großeinsatz der iranischen Marine wäre und somit zu direkten Kampfhandlungen zwischen den Militärkräften beider Nationen führt - alias "Krieg") oder man würde den Luftraum weiterer Staaten verletzen.
> Das wären keine verdeckten Anschläge mehr, das wären offene und unübersehbare Kriegshandlungen.



Israel kümmert es nicht, wo iranische Atomanlagen stehen, sie haben sei in der Vergangenheit zerstört, sie werden sie auch in der Zukunft zerstören und dabei kümmert sich Israel nicht darum, ob ihre Jagdflugzeuge dafür andere Länder überfliegen müssen.
Und das meine ich eben mit schnell und präzise. Es kommt zu keinen Kampfhandlungen, Flugzeuge zerstören die Anlagen und fertig.
Danach kommt die Reaktion des Iran, wahrscheinlich durch die Hamas.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Januar 2012)

Der Iran wird den Teufel tun und die Atombombe, wenn er dann eine hätte, verschiffen und damit irgendwo in Westen Juden umbringen. Machen sie das in den USA, werden die zurückschlagen, im Zweifelsfall auch mit Kernwaffen (vorraus gesetzt einer der irren Republikaner gewinnt die Wahl).
Attackieren sie Israel, wird es zu 100% einen nuklearen Vergeltungsschlag geben, die entsprechenden U-Boote haben wir ihnen ja geschenkt/verkauft.

Ich vermute eher das es dem Iran da wie Nordkorea ging. Bevor die die Bombe hatten war immer mal was von "Einmarsch" etc zu hören.
Der Iran hat in jedem Nachbarstaat eine US-Basis vor der Tür und wenn die US)-Regierung wieder mal ein Arsc*loch im Wandschrank braucht will man vorbereitet sein.

Und was die Modernität des Irans angeht: im Vergleich zu Saudi-Arabien, zu den VAE (nur um mal zwei westliche Verbündete zu nennen) dürfen Frauen nicht wählen(ist ja auch keine Demokratie) geschweige denn autofahren.
Natürlich ist der Iran nicht mehr so fortschrittlich und offen wie einst, aber im Vergleich zu seinen Nachbarstaaten durchaus.
Btw hat Israel ja imo auch das ein oder andere Extremistenproblem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

Du kannst den Iran nicht mit Nord Korea vergleichen. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Regime.
Im Iran haben die Menschen Zugriff aufs Internet, die können sich untereinander austauschen, das gibts in Nord Korea nicht.
Dort hungern große Teile der Bevölkerung, weil der Staat keine Einnahmen hat, Nord Korea exportiert kein Öl oder Rohstoffe oder sonst was, das alles hat der Iran, der Iran ist deutlich reicher als Nord Korea.


----------



## hBGl (30. Januar 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Länder der Iran in letzter Zeit überfallen hat und dazu im Vergleich unsere "Freunde" aus Usrael.

Aus gegebenem Anlass (kriegerische Aggressionen der USA im nahen Osten) sollte der Iran sogar aufrüsten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2012)

Der Iran hat, seit der Stürzung der Monarchie, nur einmal an internationalen, offenen Kampfhandlungen teilgenommen - dem allerersten Golfkrieg, bekanntermaßem vom westlich unterstützten Irak angezettelt.
(Bei Israel sind es aber -wenn man Palästina zum israelischen Staat und sämtliche Konflikte dort somit als Bürgerkrieg unter Israelis betrachtet- auch nur die beiden Libanonkriege, die man als Überfall auf andere Staaten bezeichnen könnte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

Na ja, das Einmarschieren Israels in den Libanon 1979 (wenn ich nicht irre) geschah ja auch deshalb, weil die PLO aus dem Grenzgebiet, eben auf Seite des Libanons Israel beschossen, worauf die israelische Armee eben einmarschiert ist.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Januar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass (kriegerische Aggressionen der USA im nahen Osten) sollte der Iran sogar aufrüsten.


 
Naja wirklich einen auf aggresiv machen die Amerikaner momentan ja nicht, haben halt paar Schiffchen dort stehen  Find ich aber auch richtig so.


Wie ich vorhin gelesen habe, sagt die US Regierung, dass der Iran in weniger als 12 Monaten Atomsprengköpfe haben könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, das Einmarschieren Israels in den Libanon 1979 (wenn ich nicht irre) geschah ja auch deshalb, weil die PLO aus dem Grenzgebiet, eben auf Seite des Libanons Israel beschossen, worauf die israelische Armee eben einmarschiert ist.


 
Besagtes Grenzgebiet war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits seit längerem von Israel besetzt und die israelischen Aktionen erstreckten sich bis nach Beirut hinein. Man kann in der Eskalation mehrere Punkte als formellen Startpunkt der Kampfhandlungen festmachen. Aber wann immer es um Militäraktionen gegenüber einem Staat geht, ist es das israelische Militär, dem der erste Schritt zuzuschreiben ist.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja wirklich einen auf aggresiv machen die Amerikaner momentan ja nicht, haben halt paar Schiffchen dort stehen  Find ich aber auch richtig so.



Die USA haben rund um die Uhr seit Jahrzehnten eine Streitmacht vor Ort, die mehr Invasionspotential haben dürfte, als die komplette Bundeswehr. Aktuell haben sie sie verdoppelt - aber das haben sie schon so oft gemacht, dass es die andauernde Hochrüstung des Irans wohl kaum beeinflussen dürfte. Die ist vermutlich ohnehin weniger durch technische Kapazitäten, denn durch Know-How limitiert. Denn um Waffen in den Iran zu verkaufen und trotzdem noch Handelsbeziehungen mit den USA zu haben, muss man schon so groß wie China sein - mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Iran mitlerweile versucht, alles selbst herzustellen.



> Wie ich vorhin gelesen habe, sagt die US Regierung, dass der Iran in weniger als 12 Monaten Atomsprengköpfe haben könnte.


 
Die sagen viel, wenn der Tag lang ist und wenn man bedenkt, dass sie ja angeblich nichts wissen, weil sie nicht kontrollieren dürfen, halte ich derartige Hochrechnungen für rein spekulativ. (Falsch sind sie natürlich nie. Vermutlich kann der Iran einen Atomsprengkopf so schnell haben, wie er es schafft, ein paar große, randvolle Tanker nach Nordkorea zu schaffen. Aber das macht immer noch keine Aussage über ein eigenes Waffenprogramm)


----------



## Seeefe (30. Januar 2012)

Naja unsere Bundeswehr besteht ja auch "nur" aus 300k Mann  Trotzdem halte ich das Verhalten der Amerikaner nicht als soo aggressiv, da gabs in der Geschichte schon deutlich aggressivere Momente 

Seit Samstag Abend ist ja ein Experten Team der Internationalen Atombehörde im Iran, vllt. sagen die "Experten" ja, dass der Iran an Waffen arbeitet oder ähnliches


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

Israel marschiert ja nicht ohne Grund in irgendwelche Länder ein, sie machen das in der Regel, wenn sie angegriffen werden, wenn sie befürchten angegriffen zu werden oder wenn sie meinen, dass sie angegriffen werden könnten.


----------



## hBGl (30. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja unsere Bundeswehr besteht ja auch "nur" aus 300k Mann  Trotzdem halte ich das Verhalten der Amerikaner nicht als soo aggressiv, da gabs in der Geschichte schon deutlich aggressivere Momente
> 
> Seit Samstag Abend ist ja ein Experten Team der Internationalen Atombehörde im Iran, vllt. sagen die "Experten" ja, dass der Iran an Waffen arbeitet oder ähnliches



Mit Afghanistan und Irak hat man nur die direkten Nachbarn angegriffen aber kein Grund zur Beunruhigung


----------



## Seeefe (30. Januar 2012)

Naja Irak war haltn dicker Fehler der Amis, ging halt ums Öl, aber Afghanistan nunja wirklich Krieg haben die dort erstens ja nicht wirklich geführt, hat die Nord Allianz ja alles übernommen bis zum Sturz der Taliban mit etwas Hilfe von CIA Agenten  Jedenfalls war Afghanistan berechtigt, auch gehts den Leuten dort mE besser unter der jetzogen Regierung als unter den Taliban


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn du Afghanistan als gerechtfertigt ansieht, als im Bezug auf Terror und so, müsstest du auch in Somalia einmarschieren.
Und ich glaube nicht, angesichts von 1993, dass die USA noch mal wieder in dieses Land Truppen stationieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Seit Samstag Abend ist ja ein Experten Team der Internationalen Atombehörde im Iran, vllt. sagen die "Experten" ja, dass der Iran an Waffen arbeitet oder ähnliches



Die sind in erster Linie für weitere Verhandlungen da und können dementsprechend keine neuen Erkenntnisse bringen. Aber auch nach Verhandlungen glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht an eine Besserung. Um zu beweisen, dass etwas nicht existiert, muss man ALLES gründlichst danach durchsuchen. In dem Fall also den gesamten Iran, inklusiver sämtlicher militärischer Anlagen. Welcher Staat würde das schon zulassen? Andere beschäftigen mehrere Geheimdienste, um zu verhindern, dass ihre Feinde auch nur an ein Bruchteil dieser Informationen rankommen.
Zumal ja selbst dann immer noch jemand kommen kann und behaupten, es gäbe mobile Produktionsanlagen oder die Waffen würden immer kurz vor Eintreffen von Kontrolleuren woanders hin verlagert werden...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Israel marschiert ja nicht ohne Grund in irgendwelche Länder ein, sie machen das in der Regel, wenn sie angegriffen werden, wenn sie befürchten angegriffen zu werden oder wenn sie meinen, dass sie angegriffen werden könnten.


 
Ohne Grund nicht - aber auch ohne guten Grund? Ich will hier nicht das Großthema Israel aufrollen, aber deine Liste ist durchaus zutreffend. Man muss aber im gleichen Atemzug auch darauf hinweisen, dass Israel immer befürchtet, angegriffen zu werden und erst recht, dass sie angegriffen werden könnten.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja Irak war haltn dicker Fehler der Amis



Aber nicht der erste (nicht mal der erste in der Region) - und es wäre sehr optimistisch, davon auszugehen, dass es der letzte war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Grund nicht - aber auch ohne guten Grund? Ich will hier nicht das Großthema Israel aufrollen, aber deine Liste ist durchaus zutreffend. Man muss aber im gleichen Atemzug auch darauf hinweisen, dass Israel immer befürchtet, angegriffen zu werden und erst recht, dass sie angegriffen werden könnten.


 
Klar fürchten sie das, aber ist das denn so unbegründet?
Ich will auch keine Israel Thread rausholen, aber es gibt immer zwei Seiten, immer zwei Parteien (oder mehr).
Würde Israel jetzt ihre Siedlungspolitik einstellen, also sich komplett zurück ziehen und alle besetzen Gebiete räumen, denkst du wirklich, dass dann Frieden ist?
Immerhin hatten sie die Golanhöhen auch deswegen besetzt, weil sie "ständig" von dort mit Raketen angegriffen wurden.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das dann exakt genauso wieder ablaufen würde, es würde sich nichts ändern, schon alleine eben durch Ahmadinedschad, der ja Israel von der Landkarte tilgen will.
Und wenn man diese Aussage tatsächlich wörtlich nehmen will, ist der Einsatz von Atomwaffen doch nicht so unwahrscheinlich, denn nur dadurch kannst du Israel wirklich "von der Landkarten tilgen".
Die Frage ist, kann er das alleine entscheiden?
Und das glaube ich dann doch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Aussagen nur Geschwafel, mehr nicht.
Das gleiche Geschwafel wie jetzt mit der Blockade.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du Afghanistan als gerechtfertigt ansieht, als im Bezug auf Terror und so, müsstest du auch in Somalia einmarschieren.
> Und ich glaube nicht, angesichts von 1993, dass die USA noch mal wieder in dieses Land Truppen stationieren.


 
Nunja Afghanistan haben se ja "angegriffen", da von dort aus Osama die angriffe geplant haben soll und dort sich versteckt hat. Wirklich einmaschiert sind se sofort ja auch nicht.

Haben die Nord-Allianz gekauft um die Taliban vom Hals zu haben und sich selbst auf Osama konzentrieren zu können. 

Aber sicher gebe ich dir recht, wenn einen dann alle aber dann sind die Amis ja wieder die Kriegstreiber, deshalb wollten sie ja schon nicht die Hauptrolle in Lybien übernehmen nur so als Beispiel.

@ruyven_macaran

Nunja die Amis selbst müssen ja nicht suchen, der Mossad ist ja schon mitten im Iran und Sabotiert ordentlich, aber natürlich ist das nicht bewiesen aber sehr wahrscheinlich. 
Vllt. sucht auch der Mossad nach den Sprengköpfen und informiert die Amerikaner darüber , weil ne andere Informationsquelle außer noch ihre eigene find ich nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber sicher gebe ich dir recht, wenn einen dann alle aber dann sind die Amis ja wieder die Kriegstreiber, deshalb wollten sie ja schon nicht die Hauptrolle in Lybien übernehmen nur so als Beispiel.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die USA unter Obama noch irgendeinen Krieg anfangen oder sich an einem neuen beteiligen.
Hinter den Kulissen wird sicher schon eine Menge geschachert, damit es erst gar nicht zu einem Konflikt in der Straße von Hormus kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar fürchten sie das, aber ist das denn so unbegründet?



Um nicht vollends abzuschweifen:
Für den Iran zählt wohl nur, ob es ihm möglich wäre, alle für Israel denkbaren Gründe auszuschließen. Und ich denke nicht, dass das möglich ist. Dazu gab es in der Vergangenheit zuviele Drohungen und zu viele Verdächtigungen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die USA unter Obama noch irgendeinen Krieg anfangen oder sich an einem neuen beteiligen.



Ich denke nicht, dass Obama einen Angriff befiehlt. Aber gerade jetzt im Wahlkampf kann er es sich nicht leisten, auf irgend einen "Angriff des Irans" gegen US-Einheiten oder gegen Israel nicht in aller Härte zu reagieren. Dafür ist das Säbelgerassel schon viel zu weit fortgeschritten, als das irgend jemand jetzt noch besonnen auf einen Zwischenfall reagieren könnte, ohne sein Ansehen zu verlieren.
Und Dinge, die als Angriff verkauft werden könnten, reichen von Terroranschlägen (die es in Israel nunmal häufiger gibt) über Reaktionen der iranischen Marine auf Verletzung von Hoheitsgewässern (die es, mal mehr mal weniger absichtlich, in vielen Krisenregionen voller Seestreitkräften immer wieder gibt) bis hin zu den klassischen fake-Angriffen, die ihren Ursprung auf Kommandoebenen weit unterhalb des Präsidenten haben können.


----------



## hBGl (30. Januar 2012)

Ob Obama oder nicht ist eher uninteressant. Die USA führt durchgehend Krieg(e) und wenn einer her muss um die Wirtschaft zu stärken, oder die vorangegangenen verlorenen Kriege vergessen zu machen, dann wird das unter Obama gemacht.

Und wenn man wie Saddam oder Gaddafi nicht an den Dollar glaubt wird man sowieso platt gemacht.

Saddam Hussein will den Euro | Archiv - Berliner Zeitung
Islamic gold dinar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Suchwort Gaddafi


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Obama einen Angriff befiehlt. Aber gerade jetzt im Wahlkampf kann er es sich nicht leisten, auf irgend einen "Angriff des Irans" gegen US-Einheiten oder gegen Israel nicht in aller Härte zu reagieren. Dafür ist das Säbelgerassel schon viel zu weit fortgeschritten, als das irgend jemand jetzt noch besonnen auf einen Zwischenfall reagieren könnte, ohne sein Ansehen zu verlieren.
> Und Dinge, die als Angriff verkauft werden könnten, reichen von Terroranschlägen (die es in Israel nunmal häufiger gibt) über Reaktionen der iranischen Marine auf Verletzung von Hoheitsgewässern (die es, mal mehr mal weniger absichtlich, in vielen Krisenregionen voller Seestreitkräften immer wieder gibt) bis hin zu den klassischen fake-Angriffen, die ihren Ursprung auf Kommandoebenen weit unterhalb des Präsidenten haben können.



In erster Linie geht es ja um die Europäer, denn die haben den Boykott ja beschlossen, die USA unterstützen militärisch nur.
Klar wird Obama einen Gegenschlag anordnen, wenn ein US Kriegsschiff angegriffen wird, aber dazu wird es meiner Meinung nach eben nicht kommen. Die Iraner sind ja nicht blöd, sie wissen auch, dass sie militärisch gegen den Westen nichts ausrichten können.
Ich glaube immer noch daran, dass das ein Taktikzug ist um sich eine bessere Ausgangslage zurecht zu legen.



hBGl schrieb:


> Und wenn man wie Saddam oder Gaddafi nicht an den Dollar glaubt wird man sowieso platt gemacht.
> 
> Saddam Hussein will den Euro | Archiv*- Berliner Zeitung
> Islamic gold dinar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Suchwort Gaddafi



Nicht schon wieder dieser Verschwörungskram. 
Solange die USA wirtschaftlich und finanziell der Mittelpunkt des kapitalistischen Wesens sind, wird auch der Dollar immer die Währung sein, an der sich alle richten.
Dann müssten schon die Chinesen den Anfang machen, das machen sie aber nicht, weil eben die USA der größte Handelspartner sind und sie 2 Billionen Dollar in US Staatsanleihen halten.
Der Irak, Libyen oder wer auch immer sind viel zu schwach um daran was zu ändern.

Nicht mal die Europäer können da was ändern, sieht man ja aktuell an der Eurokirse und den Auswirkungen.
(Was aber dann doch eher in einem anderen Thread besprochen werden sollte)


----------



## hBGl (30. Januar 2012)

Wer will freiwillig an einer Währung halten, die ohne Ende beliebig gedruckt werden kann?

Sind halt nur Fakten, dass Saddam nach dem Umschwung auf Euro und dann Gaddafi nach seiner Idee mit der islamischen Goldwährung versenkt wurde. Wo ist da die Verschöwung? Wären andere ölfördernde Länder auf den Zug aufgestiegen sähe die USA ganz schön alt aus.

Aber du hast wahrscheinlich auch an die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak und den restlichen Unfug geglaubt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Wer will freiwillig an einer Währung halten, die ohne Ende beliebig gedruckt werden kann?



Frag das die Saudis, die Chinesen, die Briten, da gibts einige.
Liegt halt daran, dass vor allem die Saudis und Chinesen eine Menge US Staatsanleihen haben, die werden alles dafür tun, dass die US Währung weiterhin stabil bleibt, völlig egal wie lange und wie viel Geld die USA noch drucken werden.
Dass das auf Dauer nicht funktionieren kann, ist klar. Dass der Euro aber nicht besser ist, sollte jedem klar sein, wer sich aktuell Griechenland anschaut und wie es dazu gekommen ist.
Weltwirtschaft ist sehr kompliziert und einzelne Länder haben nicht mehr die Macht etwas grundlegend zu ändern ohne selbst betroffen zu sein.
Aber das ist nicht Thema des Threads.



hBGl schrieb:


> Aber du hast wahrscheinlich auch an die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak und den restlichen Unfug geglaubt.


 
Soweit ich das mal mitbekommen habe, stand schon im Jahre 2000 fest, dass man Saddam stürzen wollte, Clinton war aber nicht daran interessiert, mit Bush Junior war dann der perfekte Präsident gefunden, denn ihm konnte man alles aufschwatzen.
Dass der Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen hatte, war klar, immerhin hatte er mal 5000 Kurden vergast, das schaffst du nicht, wenn du keine hast.
Dass die CIA da eine Menge zusammengetragen und "ergänzt" hat, ist ja auch offensichtlich.
Aber wenn es den USA nur um das Öl ging, müsste man heute fragen, wieso der Irak nun kein Öl in die USA liefert?
Heute produziert er weniger als unter Saddam.
Laut den üblichen Theorien hier müsste der Irak heute deutlich mehr Öl produzieren und das Öl zu 100% in die USA liefern, ist aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## hBGl (31. Januar 2012)

Leute die mit den Amis gemeinsame Geschäfte machen werden sich ja auch nicht  gegen sie stellen. Vor allem nicht die Briten, die ja außer im Finanzsektor nix mehr auf der Insel machen.

Also was du sagst ist, dass man Saddam schon 2000 stürzen wollte, die Sache mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen erfunden oder erweitert hat (das ist gar kein Grund .... andere Länder haben auch solche Waffen. Deutschland natürlich nicht) und dann mit dem 11.9. noch sagen konnte das Saddam ein Terrorist ist.

Klasse Sache.

Ob jetzt im Irak mehr oder weniger Öl gefördert wird ist da in dem Zusammenhang (wenn die Zahlen stimmen) mir egal. Jedenfalls habe ich noch die Bilder im Kopf als man sogar im Fernsehen sah, dass die US Ölfirmen direkt hinter der Front schon die Anlagen aufgebaut hatten.

Die Kriegsindustrie läuft, weil sie laufen muss und deswegen hasse ich das was die USA mittlerweile wie selbstverständlich durchzieht.

Ob der Iran jetzt Atomwaffen hat oder nicht kann doch keiner hier im Forum mit Genauigkeit sagen. Alles was du über die Medien erfährst ist doch drei und viermal gefiltert. Das spielt auch keine Rolle weil man sonst irgendeinen anderen Kriegsgrund findet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass der Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen hatte, war klar, immerhin hatte er mal 5000 Kurden vergast, das schaffst du nicht, wenn du keine hast.



Die damals eingesetzten Ausgangsmaterialien wurden größtenteils aus NATO-Staaten und deren Verbündeten (bzw. ausländischen Dependancen dort ansässiger Firmen), z.T. sogar direkt aus den USA importiert und chemische Kampfstoffe haben eine begrenzte Lagerzeit. Es war vor dem Irakkrieg klar, dass Hussein über keine C-Waffen aus den Quellen haben konnte, aus denen er die zum Ende des ersten Golfkriegs eingesetzen bekommen hatte. Afaik hat auch nichtmal die US-Regierung versucht, eine derartige Verknüpfung vorzutäuschen (ohnehin haben sie sich eher auf die ominösen mobilen B-Waffen-Labore konzentriert. Für die es nie irgend einen handfesten Hinweis gab.)


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Leute die mit den Amis gemeinsame Geschäfte machen werden sich ja auch nicht  gegen sie stellen. Vor allem nicht die Briten, die ja außer im Finanzsektor nix mehr auf der Insel machen.
> 
> Also was du sagst ist, dass man Saddam schon 2000 stürzen wollte, die Sache mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen erfunden oder erweitert hat (das ist gar kein Grund .... andere Länder haben auch solche Waffen. Deutschland natürlich nicht) und dann mit dem 11.9. noch sagen konnte das Saddam ein Terrorist ist.
> Klasse Sache.
> ...


 
Klar haben andere Länder auch Massenvernichtungswaffen aber entweder haben die China und Russland hinter sich oder stehen mehr auf Seite des Westens 

Sicher wie schon gesagt haben die Amis nicht alles richtig gemacht in ihrer Geschichte aber mMn mehr richtig als Falsch und willkürlich Kriege haben sie selbst auch nicht begonnen, außer vllt. dem Irak.

Außerdem finde ich so eine starke negative Haltung den Amerikanern gegenüber unangebracht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Ob jetzt im Irak mehr oder weniger Öl gefördert wird ist da in dem Zusammenhang (wenn die Zahlen stimmen) mir egal. Jedenfalls habe ich noch die Bilder im Kopf als man sogar im Fernsehen sah, dass die US Ölfirmen direkt hinter der Front schon die Anlagen aufgebaut hatten.
> 
> Die Kriegsindustrie läuft, weil sie laufen muss und deswegen hasse ich das was die USA mittlerweile wie selbstverständlich durchzieht.


 
Ist es dir denn lieber wie die Chinesen das machen?
Sich einen Dreck um das Land scheren und es einfach nur so ausbeuten, wie in Afrika?

Dass die US Ölindustrie einen riesen Einfluss auf die Bush Administration hatte, wusste jeder, konnte man ja schon daran sehen, wer um den Präsidenten schwirrte, aber der Iran übt heute auch einen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Irak, immerhin unterstützten sie die Schiiten.


----------



## hBGl (1. Februar 2012)

Im Endeffekt kümmert es die US Regierung auch wenig was mit der amerikanischen Bevölkerung passiert. In den USA regieren die Lobbyisten und die Hochfinanz aber nicht das Volk. Das war mal ein freies Land.
Ist aber in Deutschland gar nicht mal so anders.

Was mir wichtig ist, ist dass Deutschland sich aus den zukünftigen Kriegen der USA raushält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Iran den Seeweg blockiert ist Deutschland auch gefragt, denn sie waren ja auch für den Boykott, sie können sich da nicht rausreden und wenns militärisch wird, müssen auch deutsche Kriegsschiffe in den Einsatz.
Die Europäer können nicht immer erwarten, dass die USA alles regeln, wenns "Probleme" gibt, so wie in den 90ern aufm Balkan.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Iran den Seeweg blockiert ist Deutschland auch gefragt, denn sie waren ja auch für den Boykott, sie können sich da nicht rausreden und wenns militärisch wird, müssen auch deutsche Kriegsschiffe in den Einsatz.
> Die Europäer können nicht immer erwarten, dass die USA alles regeln, wenns "Probleme" gibt, so wie in den 90ern aufm Balkan.


 
So sehe ich das auch. 

Zwischen DE und den USA gibts ein Bündnis und das muss auch im Kriegsfall geltend bleiben. 

Einerseits werden die USA ja immer als Kriegstreiber hignestellt, aber wenns irgendwo wieder Stress gibt und es wieder Militärisch wird, sollens die Amis wieder richten, passt mir nicht zusammen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Einerseits werden die USA ja immer als Kriegstreiber hignestellt, aber wenns irgendwo wieder Stress gibt und es wieder Militärisch wird, sollens die Amis wieder richten, passt mir nicht zusammen.


 
Liegt halt auch immer daran, dass die USA dann auch schnell Worten Taten folgen lassen, das ist bei den Europäern eben nicht der Fall, hier wird viel geredet, schließlich will man sich ja einig werden und mit einer Stimme sprechen und das kann auch schon man länger dauern als der Konflikt um des es geht dauert.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt halt auch immer daran, dass die USA dann auch schnell Worten Taten folgen lassen, das ist bei den Europäern eben nicht der Fall, hier wird viel geredet, schließlich will man sich ja einig werden und mit einer Stimme sprechen und das kann auch schon man länger dauern als der Konflikt um des es geht dauert.


 
Naja oder die einen fangen schon an zu bomben, wo die anderen sich noch nicht sicher sind und dann kommt noch dazu, wer übernimmt nun die Führungsrolle, wenns die USA nicht sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn sich die USA ab sofort aus allen Konflikten raushalten würden.
Ich denke mal, dass sich dann auf jeden Fall die Süd Koreaner Gedanken machen.


----------



## hBGl (1. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mal den kausalen Zusammenhang nicht aus den Augen lassen. Israel/USA und ihre Untergebenen haben dem Iran erst einmal ohne Beweise vorgeworfen Atomwaffen zu entwickeln.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was  passiert, wenn sich die USA ab sofort aus allen Konflikten raushalten  würden.



Die USA könnte mal China befreien. Die Regierung unterdrückt die Bevölkerung und das Land hat Atomwaffen. Bin schon auf die Ansprache von Obama gespannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Ich würde mal den kausalen Zusammenhang nicht aus den Augen lassen. Israel/USA und ihre Untergebenen haben dem Iran erst einmal ohne Beweise vorgeworfen Atomwaffen zu entwickeln.



Der Iran weigert sich ja die eigenen Atomanlagen kontrollieren zu lassen. Was soll man denn davon halten?


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Die USA könnte mal China befreien. Die Regierung unterdrückt die Bevölkerung und das Land hat Atomwaffen. Bin schon auf die Ansprache von Obama gespannt.



Jo genau und dann gleich noch alle anderen Diktaturen. Die USA sind daüfr nich zuständig unsere Welt von Diktaturen zu befreien auch wenns ab und an so aussieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Die USA haben schon genug mit denen um die Ohren, wo sie gerade aktiv sind.

Sollen doch mal die Europäer ran.
Die haben doch Jahrhunderte lang Kontinente erobert, Völker unterdrückt und Schätze geplündert.


----------



## hBGl (1. Februar 2012)

Die sind ja laut Berichten gerade noch am Verhandeln. Ich bin mir fast 100%ig sicher, dass durch westliche Spionage im Iran der Fall schon klar ist.

Hinzugefügt:

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will nicht, dass der Iran Atomwaffen bekommt. Schaut man sich die Gesetze und Bestrafungen an merkt man was für ein krankes Land das ist.
Was ich aber glaube ist, dass hier vom Westen ein Kriegsgrund erfunden wird. Das mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen hatten wir schon mal.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Februar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind ja laut Berichten gerade noch am Verhandeln. Ich bin mir fast 100%ig sicher, dass durch westliche Spionage im Iran der Fall schon klar ist.
> 
> Hinzugefügt:
> 
> ...



Diesmal sinds aber nicht nur die Amerikaner die glauben das der iran atomwaffen baut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will nicht, dass der Iran Atomwaffen bekommt. Schaut man sich die Gesetze und Bestrafungen an merkt man was für ein krankes Land das ist.
> Was ich aber glaube ist, dass hier vom Westen ein Kriegsgrund erfunden wird. Das mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen hatten wir schon mal.


 
Hier wird aber kein Kriegsgrund gesucht.
Außerdem boykottieren nicht die USA sondern Europa, die ja eh kaum Öl aus dem Iran bekommen. Die Europäer können es sich praktisch leisten das zu machen. Dass der Iran aber jetzt mit einer Blockade reagiert, finde ich eben komisch. Wäre ich der iranische Ölminister, würde ich mal bei den Chinesen nachfragen ob die nicht mein Öl kaufen wollen und dann ist die Sache gelaufen.
Daher finde ich die Reaktion schon recht heftig.
Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, ob der Iran jetzt schon beschlossen hat die Ausfuhr nach Europa zu beenden (was man ja am Wochenende im Parlament beschließen wollte)? 
Meiner Meinung nach geht es nur um Machtdemonstration, wie immer und der arme Soldat, auf beiden Seiten, der dann den Kopf für die Bonzen hinhalten muss, ist der gelackmeierte. 
Und sowas kotzt mich mehr an, unabhängig vom Land. 

Verdammt, jetzt grabe ich schon wieder Nord Korea aus. 
Aber wenn die Militärs und das ganze Pack da endlich mal einsichtig wären (oder noch besser verschwinden) und das Volk frei entscheiden lässt, würde es dem Land doch deutlich besser gehen.


----------



## hBGl (1. Februar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Diesmal sinds aber nicht nur die Amerikaner die glauben das der iran atomwaffen baut.


 
Bis jetzt sind das wie gesagt nur Vermutungen. Ist mir noch zu viel Spekulation und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man den Pressemeldungen Glauben schenken kann. Deswegen - und weil ich daran sowieso nichts ändern kann - warte ich einfach ab und sag dann am Ende dass ich Recht hatte 

@über mir: Google nach "Iran USA Sanktionen"

erste Seite:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...YUwvoNRnw&sig2=1pomxjRht5B_L1EJIfmWfA&cad=rja
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...LTbgiFNjg&sig2=dzr5wrgJMvHiAfbhNhAZQg&cad=rja
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...N_e0hxfng&sig2=y55O3yFLgo880WZbkIKxbg&cad=rja
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...ufrp0_yhg&sig2=GxWwd-eSGTfWzu7KK55omg&cad=rja

etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Wird eh erst im Sommer interessant, mal sehen, ob der Thread dann noch da ist oder schon verschwunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Iran den Seeweg blockiert ist Deutschland auch gefragt, denn sie waren ja auch für den Boykott, sie können sich da nicht rausreden und wenns militärisch wird, müssen auch deutsche Kriegsschiffe in den Einsatz.



Ein Importembargo zeichnet sich eben gerade dadurch aus, dass es eine NICHT militärische Maßnahme ist 




Seeefe schrieb:


> Zwischen DE und den USA gibts ein Bündnis und das muss auch im Kriegsfall geltend bleiben.



Ein Verteidigungsbündniss. Dessen Geltung spielt erst dann eine Rolle, wenn die USA eine Kriegserklärung erhalten. (Was, trotz nun wirklich sehr vieler Kriegshandlungen durch die USA, in ihrer gesamten Geschichte erst einmal in formeller Form geschehen ist - von Deutschland)



> Einerseits werden die USA ja immer als Kriegstreiber hignestellt, aber wenns irgendwo wieder Stress gibt und es wieder Militärisch wird, sollens die Amis wieder richten, passt mir nicht zusammen.


 
Die (meiner Beobachtung nach wenigen) Leute, die fordern, dass die Amis "es richten", wenn irgendwo Stress herrscht (imho herrscht in den meisten Fällen irgendwo Stress wegen der US-Außenpolitik und sie machen dann noch mehr Stress  ), sind nicht die gleichen, die die USA als Kriegstreiber kritisieren.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt halt auch immer daran, dass die USA dann auch schnell Worten Taten folgen lassen, das ist bei den Europäern eben nicht der Fall, hier wird viel geredet, schließlich will man sich ja einig werden und mit einer Stimme sprechen und das kann auch schon man länger dauern als der Konflikt um des es geht dauert.



Tjo. Und bei den USA ist der Krieg manchmal vorrüber, ehe überhaupt ein Grund für einen Krieg gefunden wurde 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Iran weigert sich ja die eigenen Atomanlagen kontrollieren zu lassen. Was soll man denn davon halten?


 
Genau das ist die Kernfrage der ganzen Angelegenheit:
Der Iran will keine unangekündigten Kontrollen in seinen Anlagen.
z.B. die USA wollen auch keine unangekündigten oder überhaupt irgendwelche Kontrollen in ihren Anlagen.
Die deutsche Regierung unterstützt unterdessen den Aufbau von Atomanlagen in Schwellenländern.
...
Sollte internationale Politik mit verschiedenen Maßstäben messen?
Wenn nicht, mit wie schneiden dann z.B. USA und Deutschland nach den Kriterien eines einheitlichen Maßes ab?
Und wie viel besser um ein Staat abschneiden, um sich anmaßen zu dürfen, einem anderen Vorschriften zu machen?
Ist sowas, d.h. die Behandlung "souveräner" Nationen als Untergegebene (Kolonien?), überhaupt akzeptabel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Importembargo zeichnet sich eben gerade dadurch aus, dass es eine NICHT militärische Maßnahme ist



Tja und was ist wenn der Iran die Straße von Hormus blockiert und so der Handel mit China abgeschnitten ist?
Deren Schiffe fahren auch dadurch.
Das kann sich Europa nicht gefallen lassen und daher werden sie etwas, wenn es dazu kommen sollte, unternehmen müssen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Verteidigungsbündniss. Dessen Geltung spielt erst dann eine Rolle, wenn die USA eine Kriegserklärung erhalten. (Was, trotz nun wirklich sehr vieler Kriegshandlungen durch die USA, in ihrer gesamten Geschichte erst einmal in formeller Form geschehen ist - von Deutschland)



Japan hat den USA den Krieg erklärt, nachdem sie Pearl Habor angegriffen haben.
Da Deutschland ein Verbündeter Japans war, war die deutsche Kriegserklärung an die USA obligatorisch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die (meiner Beobachtung nach wenigen) Leute, die fordern, dass die Amis "es richten", wenn irgendwo Stress herrscht (imho herrscht in den meisten Fällen irgendwo Stress wegen der US-Außenpolitik und sie machen dann noch mehr Stress  ), sind nicht die gleichen, die die USA als Kriegstreiber kritisieren.



Als es in den 90ern am Balkan zum Genozid kam, hat Europa nur geredet und sich beraten, die USA haben gehandelt und den Genozid unterbunden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Kernfrage der ganzen Angelegenheit:
> Der Iran will keine unangekündigten Kontrollen in seinen Anlagen.
> z.B. die USA wollen auch keine unangekündigten oder überhaupt irgendwelche Kontrollen in ihren Anlagen.
> Die deutsche Regierung unterstützt unterdessen den Aufbau von Atomanlagen in Schwellenländern.



Niemand will sich gerne kontrollieren lassen, aber die IAEO macht das nun mal und sie macht das in jedem Land, das zu der Organisation gehört, sie macht das in Deutschland ebenso wie in Russland und den USA.
Nur der Iran weigert sich und Nord Korea ist ja ausgetreten.

Und so weit ich weiß sind in der IAEO nicht nur Amerikaner, sondern Menschen aus vielen Ländern. Vorsitzender ist aktuell Yukiya Amano aus Japan.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollte internationale Politik mit verschiedenen Maßstäben messen?
> Wenn nicht, mit wie schneiden dann z.B. USA und Deutschland nach den Kriterien eines einheitlichen Maßes ab?
> Und wie viel besser um ein Staat abschneiden, um sich anmaßen zu dürfen, einem anderen Vorschriften zu machen?
> Ist sowas, d.h. die Behandlung "souveräner" Nationen als Untergegebene (Kolonien?), überhaupt akzeptabel?


 
Deutschland schreibt inzwischen auch Griechenland vor, wie sie ihren Haushalt zu führen haben.
Darf Deutschland das?
Eigentlich ja nicht, denn der Haushalt ist nun mal Staatsangelegenheit, doch wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, sind die Griechen nicht in der Lage das zu machen.
Wenn sich ein Land nicht an Vorschriften und Bestimmungen hält, muss eben ein anderes Land oder Länder dazu drängen, dass das eingehalten wird. Mit welchen Methoden das dann geschieht ist natürlich zu klären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja und was ist wenn der Iran die Straße von Hormus blockiert und so der Handel mit China abgeschnitten ist?
> Deren Schiffe fahren auch dadurch.
> Das kann sich Europa nicht gefallen lassen und daher werden sie etwas, wenn es dazu kommen sollte, unternehmen müssen.



Wenn der Iran chinesische Schiffe blockiert (von wo eigentlich? Im Gegensatz zu den USA importiert China ja eben eher aus dem Iran selbst und nicht aus den VAR), dann seh ich fürs erste keinen dringenden Handlungsbedarf für Europa.



> Japan hat den USA den Krieg erklärt, nachdem sie Pearl Habor angegriffen haben.



Sehen zumindest die USA selbst anders 



> Niemand will sich gerne kontrollieren lassen, aber die IAEO macht das nun mal und sie macht das in jedem Land, das zu der Organisation gehört, sie macht das in Deutschland ebenso wie in Russland und den USA.
> Nur der Iran weigert sich und Nord Korea ist ja ausgetreten.



Der Iran hat reguläre IAEO-Kontrollen jahrelang zugelassen (k.A. ob sie es derzeit auch machen - von regulären Kontrollen redet ja schon lange niemand mehr). Der Streit geht sich um Kontrollen, die weit über das IAEO-übliche hinausgehen. Nämlich Kontrollen ohne Vorankündigung und ohne jedwede Zugangsbeschränkungen und ohne Einfluss auf die Auswahl der Kontrolleure. (letzterer Punkt mag ggf. doch allgemein üblich sein. Aber da die Mehrheit der möglichen Kontrolleure aus NATO-Staaten kommt, kann den NATO-Staaten eine zufällige Auswahl natürlich trotzdem egal sein)



> Deutschland schreibt inzwischen auch Griechenland vor, wie sie ihren Haushalt zu führen haben.
> Darf Deutschland das?



Eine aktuell intensiv diskutierte Frage. Meine Meinung dazu habe ich an der Stelle, an die das Thema gehört, bereits zum Ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## Icejester (3. Februar 2012)

Seltsam. Bei Hussein im Irak konnte es ihnen - ohne objektiven Grund - gar nicht schnell genug gehen. Jetzt zögern sie, obwohl tatsächlich eine Gefährdung gegeben ist. Selbst die Saudis haben Sorge bezüglich der dortigen Entwicklung, obwohl sie eigentlich wenig zu befürchten haben sollten. Meiner Meinung sollte da besser heute als morgen gehandelt werden. Sonst ist es nämlich ganz schnell zu spät.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2012)

Hmm? Gegen den Irak hat man fast ein Jahrzehnt lang Kampfhandlungen durchgeführt, bevor man mal wieder einen Grund zum einmarschieren herbeigezaubert hat. Unter "gar nicht schnell genug" verstehe ich was anderes. Das passt eher auf Afghanistan. (Von wo genausowenig Gefährdung ausging, wie dem Iran bislang bewiesen wurde)


----------



## Saladin1981 (4. Februar 2012)

Soviel zum Thema "Der Iran habe bald Atomwaffen"  

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Kt5g9PWUlaw/TyvVd10CfDI/AAAAAAAAI4w/ZV7BKwm_Ois/s1600/NYTIran.jpg


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. Februar 2012)

Viele diskutieren darüber, ob der Iran A-Bombem besizt. Ich frage mich, wieviele A-Bombem die USA und Israel besitzen. In deren Händen wäre es viel gefährlicher, denn
1. Hat die USA schon einmal A-Bombem eingesetzt (hinterlässt nun mal Spuren)
2. Ist Israel in einer Region, die überwiegend von Muslimen bevölkert ist und somit keine Angriffe von Iran befürchten muss (WENN der Iran wirklich ein islamischer Staat ist). Israel kann also die Muslime in der Region als menschliche Schutzschilde benutzen und Angriffe gegen Iran vorbereiten.


----------



## batmaan (1. März 2012)

Dem Iran ist es egal was mit moslems passiert, auch im eigenen Land Außerdem gibt es in Israel mehr Juden. Der Hass auf Israel hat andere Gründe.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Viele diskutieren darüber, ob der Iran A-Bombem besizt. Ich frage mich, wieviele A-Bombem die USA und Israel besitzen. In deren Händen wäre es viel gefährlicher, denn
> 1. Hat die USA schon einmal A-Bombem eingesetzt (hinterlässt nun mal Spuren)


 
Quatsch, dann eher schiss vor den Chinesen oder Russen haben.

Die Amis, ja die haben sie benutzt, und zwar genau 2 mal und das inerhalb von 3 Tagen.

Wusste man wie Atombomben funtzen? NeiN!! Deshalb hat man sie auch benutzt und danach nie wieder. Dieses Argument ist also Totaler quatsch. 

Ob man nu 1 A-Bombe hat oder 100 ist doch egal, eine reicht schon für Millionen Tote. Die Amis benutzen A-Bomben nur noch als Verteidigung oder evtl. als Druckmittel.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Dem Iran ist es egal was mit moslems passiert, auch im eigenen Land Außerdem gibt es in Israel mehr Juden. Der Hass auf Israel hat andere Gründe.



Was ist mit den Gebieten um Israel herum? Israel alleine ist kleiner als NRW. Eine Atombombe würde eine deutlich größere Fläche abdecken.
In der Allgemeinheit wird doch behauptet, dass der Iran ein islamischer Staat ist. Wie kann ein islamischer Staat Muslime abmetzeln, ist iwie wiedersprüchlich.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Quatsch, dann eher schiss vor den Chinesen oder Russen haben.
> 
> Die Amis, ja die haben sie benutzt, und zwar genau 2 mal und das inerhalb von 3 Tagen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass die DESHALB UNBEDINGT A-Bomben einsetzen werden/müssen. Ich sage nur, dass die Befürchtung, dass die USA oder Israel eine A-Bombe in meinen Augen größer ist, als die Befürchtung, dass Russland China oder Iran eine benutzen.
Ich *könnte* auch behaupten, dass die Aussage, dass die Amis die A-Bombe nur noch als Verteidigung benutzen totaler Quatsch ist. Haben die Amis die A-Bombe schon mal als Verteidigungsmittel benutzt? NeiN!!

Edit:Sry wegen doppel


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass die DESHALB UNBEDINGT A-Bomben einsetzen werden/müssen. Ich sage nur, dass die Befürchtung, dass die USA oder Israel eine A-Bombe in meinen Augen größer ist, als die Befürchtung, dass Russland China oder Iran eine benutzen.
> Ich *könnte* auch behaupten, dass die Aussage, dass die Amis die A-Bombe nur noch als Verteidigung benutzen totaler Quatsch ist. Haben die Amis die A-Bombe schon mal als Verteidigungsmittel benutzt? NeiN!!
> 
> Edit:Sry wegen doppel


 
Die haben die A-Bombe auch nur 2mal benutzt und zwar:

1) während des 2WK

und

2) wusste man rein garnichts über die A-Bombe 

Es gibt rein garkeinen Grund warum die Gefahr bei den USA größer sei als z.B. bei den Chinesen.

Den Amis gehen ihre eigenen Leuten nicht am Arsch vorbei, den Chinesen interessierts doch net ob 2 Millionen Menschen sterben, die haben kein Problem damit, A-Bomben einzusetzen, die haben ja genug Leute.


----------



## Pagz (1. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Haben die Amis die A-Bombe schon mal als Verteidigungsmittel benutzt? NeiN!!



Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei Atombomben so etwas gibt wie "Verteidigung"



> Wie kann ein islamischer Staat Muslime abmetzeln, ist iwie wiedersprüchlich.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Ahmadinedschad sonderlich daran interessiert ist, was jetzt genau widersprüchlich ist und was nicht.



			
				Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste man wie Atombomben funtzen? NeiN!! Deshalb hat man sie auch  benutzt und danach nie wieder. Dieses Argument ist also Totaler quatsch.


Na ja ganz Quatsch ist es nicht. Die Amerikaner haben schon gewusst, dass sie mit den beiden Bomben die beiden Städte komplett ausrotten.
Sie wollten einfach Leben retten mit dem Abwurf(Haben sie wahrscheinlich auch, wenn man den Krieg davor genauer betrachet)



> Den Amis gehen ihre eigenen Leuten nicht am Arsch vorbei, den Chinesen  interessierts doch net ob 2 Millionen Menschen sterben, die haben kein  Problem damit, A-Bomben einzusetzen, die haben ja genug Leute.



Wenn jemand auf die unsinnige Idee kommen würde, China mit Atombomben zu bewerfen, dann würden sie wohl versuchen eine der Megastädte zu treffen. Das würde wesentlich mehr als 2 Mio Menschenleben kosten und wäre China auch sicherlich nicht egal


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei Atombomben so etwas gibt wie "Verteidigung"
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass Ahmadinedschad sonderlich daran interessiert ist, was jetzt genau widersprüchlich ist und was nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Bei über ner Milliarde Menschen, das Regime ist.....

Jedenfalls mein ich mit verteidigung, die Amis würden nicht unbedingt als erstes die Bombe einsetzen nur wenn sie angegriffen werden.

Eher wird sie als Druckmittel benutzt. 

Und, ausgerottet waren die Städte ja nicht, da war ja nochwas von da, gewusst haben sies auch wohl eher nicht, woher den auch?

Mehr Leben gerettet als getöten haben die Amerikaner aber aufjedenfall.


----------



## Pagz (1. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei über ner Milliarde Menschen, das Regime ist.....


China ist eine Weltmacht. Die lassen sich nicht einfach mit Atombomben beschießen
Dazu kommt der Wirtschaftliche Schaden, wenn so eine Bombe auf Peking fallen würde



> Jedenfalls mein ich mit verteidigung, die Amis würden nicht unbedingt als erstes die Bombe einsetzen nur wenn sie angegriffen werden.


Ja schon klar, meine Aussage war auch gar nicht gegen dich gerichtet. Diese Militärischen Wörter sind nur teilweise sehr euphemistisch ausgedrückt. So wie "friendly fire" oder "weiche Ziele"





> Und, ausgerottet waren die Städte ja nicht, da war ja nochwas von da, gewusst haben sies auch wohl eher nicht, woher den auch?



Im Zuge des Manhattan-Projects wurden davor schon Atombomben gezündet(wenn auch nicht viele)


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. März 2012)

> Die haben die A-Bombe auch nur 2mal benutzt und zwar:


Ja,... "nur" 2mal


> 1) während des 2WK


Das rechtfertigt nicht den einsatz der A-Bombe (aus meiner Sicht). Das ausrotten der Juden duch die NS-Herrschaft kann auch nicht durch den 2.WK gerechtfertigt werden (auch wenn die schon vor dem 2.WK angefangen haben).


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Ahmadinedschad sonderlich daran interessiert ist, was jetzt genau widersprüchlich ist und was nicht.


Mir geht es nicht um Ahmadinedschad, sonder um das wiedersprüchliche Denken der Allgemeinheit.


> Mehr Leben gerettet als getöten haben die Amerikaner aber aufjedenfall.


Kann man nicht genu sagen, nur schätzen. Die Wirkung der A-Bomben halten ja heute immernoch an und werden es auch noch "ein paar Jährchen".


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ja,... "nur" 2mal
> 
> Das rechtfertigt nicht den einsatz der A-Bombe (aus meiner Sicht). Das ausrotten der Juden duch die NS-Herrschaft kann auch nicht durch den 2.WK gerechtfertigt werden (auch wenn die schon vor dem 2.WK angefangen haben).
> 
> ...


 
Die Wirkung ist mittlerweile verflogen und die Städte gehören wieder zu den größten Japans.

Trotzdem ist die Aussage "Das rechtfertigt nicht den einsatz der A-Bombe (aus meiner Sicht)" völliger blödsinn.

Dann musst du auch über alle anderen Waffen sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wusste man wie Atombomben funtzen? NeiN!! Deshalb hat man sie auch benutzt


... vorher getestet



> und danach nie wieder.



... zweimal eingesetzt. Und das war auch noch ein (für die Menschen) glücklicher Gesamtausgang, denn nach den Plänen der US-Armee hätte es bis zu 12 Abwürfe gegeben - nur hat Japan schneller kapituliert, als man die Bomben dafür fertigen konnte.
(Die schnelle Kapitulation war dabei übrigens nicht -wie oft behauptet- primäres Ziel, sondern eben eher ein überraschend positives Ergebniss. Eigentlich dienten die Abwürfe der Demoralisierung der Bevölkerung in Vorbereitung auf eine Invasion - ähnlich wie die Flächenbombardements von Großstädten auf beiden Seiten der europäischen Kriegsschauplätze)



> Ob man nu 1 A-Bombe hat oder 100 ist doch egal, eine reicht schon für Millionen Tote.



Eine einfache, kleine Fissions-Bombe reicht nicht für "Millionen Tote". Sie reicht nicht mal in Ballungszentren für eine Million. Hiroshima und Nagasaki kamen zusammen auf rund 230.000 (+spätere Krebstote, aber auch das sind keine siebenstelligen Zahlen). Das sind schrecklich viele und weit mehr als genug, um solche Waffen zu ächten - aber sie sind nicht genug, als das ein Primärschlag in irgend einer Weise für den Iran attraktiv wäre. Selbst ein kleiner Staat wie Israel könnte 4-5 Treffer wegstecken, ohne dass es das Ende der Zivilgesellschaft wäre. Um gar die militärische Handlungsfähigkeit einzuschränken, wärend mehrere Dutzend nötig und die Vernichtung der Gegenschlagsfähigkeit ist komplett unmöglich (wie oben schon dargelegt).
Für mehr Zerstörungskraft bräuchte man große Fusionsbomben, aber das Know-How für deren Bau hat der Iran nicht einmal in den schlimmsten Albträumen der größten Paranoiker.

Es sei an dieser Stelle noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass der Iran nicht über dutzende Atomwaffen verfügt, nicht über vier, nicht über drei, nicht über zwei und auch nicht über eine; dass er nach aktuellen Berichten der NYT unter Berufung auf den CIA nicht an der Fertigung einer solchen arbeitet (oder in den letzten zwei Jahren gearbeitet hat) und dass er nicht annähernd über die nötigen Anreicherungskapazitäten verfügt, um das Rohmaterial für eine größere Zahl von Waffen in absehbarer Zeit zu fertigen. Desweiteren so noch einmal daran erinnert, dass der Iran über kein Waffensystem verfügt, dass zuverlässig die israelischen Abwehrsysteme überwinden kann und es große Zweifel daran gibt, ob er überhaupt in der Lage ist, selbst Raketen zu entwickeln und fertigen, die Israel erreichen und Ziele dort zielgenau treffen können.
Auf der anderen Seite: Hat es in dieser Diskussion jemals eine Rolle gespielt, was der Iran faktisch kann oder gar was er tut? 



> Die Amis benutzen A-Bomben nur noch als Verteidigung oder evtl. als Druckmittel.


 
Also ungefähr so, wie Nordkorea und wie man es vom Iran befürchtet?




Seeefe schrieb:


> Es gibt rein garkeinen Grund warum die Gefahr bei den USA größer sei als z.B. bei den Chinesen.



Die Chinesen sind allgemein schwer einzuschätzen. Festzuhalten bleibt aber, dass sie seit 1917 niemandem mehr den Krieg erklärt haben - und selbst damals war die Erklärung gegenüber den restlichen Achsenmächte durch die Bedrohung durch Japan erklärt. Zum Vergleich: Für die USA zähle ich im gleichen Zeitraum die Teilnahme an 12 größeren Kriegen/Militärkampagnen (darunter bekanntermaßen drei, in denen die USA den Anlass für eine Einmischung bzw. für einen direkten Angriffskrieg gefälscht haben), über einem Dutzend kleinerer militärischer Interventionen auf fremden Hoheitsgebieten und über 40 Verwickelungen -nicht selten militärischer oder paramilitärischer Natur- in die Innenpolitik fremder Staaten.
Man mag über die Berechtigung/Notwendigkeit/Richtigkeit jeder einzelnen dieser Maßnahmen streiten, aber fest steht definitiv eins: Die USA sind mit großem Abstand der Staat auf diesem Planeten, bei es am wahrscheinlichsten ist, dass er irgendwo einmarschiert/bombardiert.

Und, um zu Nuklearwaffen zurückzukehren: Zumindest im Vergleich zu Russland und den euroäischen Atommächten (China kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht einschätzen, Israel halte ich für hochgefährlich) halte ich einen Einsatz durch die USA für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher. Hauptargument sind dafür heute die weiter andauernde Bemühungen, kleinere Nuklearwaffen für (sub)taktischen Einsatz zu schaffen (nukleargranaten hat man zwar weitestgehend wieder aufgegeben, aber A-Bunkerbuster sind weiterhin ein dickes Thema), deren Einsatz wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist, als der von Abschreckungswaffen wie auf russischer Seite. Historisch ebenfalls einseitig präsentiert sich die Sicherheitsvorstellung der US-Militärs, die einen unkontrollierten Einsatz begünstigen könnten.


Spoiler



Während die Vorstellung der USA von "gesicherten" Atomwaffen darin bestand, die Sicherheitsschlösser auf 0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0 zu stellen und das jedem zu sagen, der im "Notfall" den Knopf drücken könnte, gibt es Hinweise darauf, dass in den UdSSR zwei- bis dreimal tatsächlich eine Einheit in eine Situation kam, in der sie einen Nuklearschlag hätte auslösen dürfen und sollen (einmal ein U-Boot mit Nukleartorpedos, dass von den USA in der Kubakrise angegriffen und beschädigt wurde - und auftauchte, zweimal Fehlalarme bezüglich ICBMs), was aber jedesmal daran scheiterte, dass auf unterster Ebene die Zustimmung von mehreren Posten nötig war, auf denen offensichtlich ausreichend kritische Personen saßen





> Den Amis gehen ihre eigenen Leuten nicht am Arsch vorbei, den Chinesen interessierts doch net ob 2 Millionen Menschen sterben, die haben kein Problem damit, A-Bomben einzusetzen, die haben ja genug Leute.


 
Ich bezweifle, dass du diese Unterstellung belegen kannst.
Davon abgesehen braucht es für den Einsatz von Waffen aber mehr, als nur keine Skrupel. Man muss auch etwas gewinnen können.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Man kann nicht sagen ob der IRan Atomwaffen entwickelt oder nicht. In der Lage wäre er bald dazu.

Und weil Israel Atomwaffen hat, kann man nachvollziehen das der Iran welche bauen will. Zur gegenseitigen Abschreckung. Ähnlich wie bei Indien und Pakistan. Hätten die keine Atomwaffen dann wäre wohl schon längst wieder ein größerer Krieg in der Region ausgebrochen.


> Und, um zu Nuklearwaffen zurückzukehren: Zumindest im Vergleich zu  Russland und den euroäischen Atommächten (China kann ich, wie gesagt,  nicht einschätzen, Israel halte ich für hochgefährlich) halte ich einen  Einsatz durch die USA für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher. Hauptargument  sind dafür heute die weiter andauernde Bemühungen, kleinere  Nuklearwaffen für (sub)taktischen Einsatz zu schaffen (nukleargranaten  hat man zwar weitestgehend wieder aufgegeben, aber A-Bunkerbuster sind  weiterhin ein dickes Thema), deren Einsatz wesentlich wahrscheinlicher  ist, als der von Abschreckungswaffen wie auf russischer Seite.  Historisch ebenfalls einseitig präsentiert sich die  Sicherheitsvorstellung der US-Militärs, die einen unkontrollierten  Einsatz begünstigen könnten.


Die USA werden soll schnell keine Atomwaffen mehr einsetzen. Höchstens wenn sie mit solchen angegriffen werden.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. März 2012)

ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich lustig und beängstigend mit welcher "seelenruhe" amerika die welt herschafft ansich reist und ein ressourcen besitzendes land einverleibt nach dem anderen. weil um nichts anderes gehts es mehr. deutschland wird missbraucht um europa aufzu kaufen und tante angie spielt natürlich mit. muss sie ja  

der iran hat die MÖGLICHKEIT sich atom waffen zu bauen und umliegende oder auch entfernte ziele damit anzu greifen.
mh die usa besitzen so viele atom waffen das wir mehr oder minder mittler weile unser komplettes sonnen system damit sprengen könnten. und die bauen immer mehr.die DÜRFEN das. und jeder andere bekommt sanktionen  und wird abgestraft. oder sonst was. wie schon mal hier im tread gesagt wurde. der iran sagte schon er wäre dumm wenn er 2 atom bomben gegen mindestens 20.000 stellen würde.. alleien diese zahl.. die wollen einfach nur unabhängig sein und nicht mehr weiter nach amerikas pfeife tanzen. und dafür bekommen die einen drauf.aber das ist unsere medien welt.was hier in deutschland und europa durch die medien geht ist Propaganda vom feinsten  hauptsache die blöden mullahs bekommen einen aufn sack.. oh nein und an den koran glauben sie auch noch .. das sind terroristen und böse menschen. sie leben einfach und übergeben nicht freiwillig ihr öl.

das ist amerika. israel darf genauso alles machen. werden ja von den amis gesponsort. 
dürfen pakistanische frauen und kinder abschlachten vergewaltigen udn sonst was. wenn dann mal ein pakistani sich wert und dabei in verzweiflung und von rache getrieben nen israeli umbringt dann ist der pakistana ein mörder. der buh man. 
wenn ein israeli aus spass an freude einfahc mal nen krankenhaus in die luft sprengt... ups kollertal schaden.die pakistanischen terroristen mussten beseitigt werden,wenn ein isreali stirbt wurde er Ermordet getötet oder so etwas.wenn ein pakistani stirbt heist es ja die sind umgekommen. gestorben . da stimmen die verhältnisse schon lange nicht mehr . kranke welt


----------



## batmaan (2. März 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich lustig und beängstigend mit welcher "seelenruhe" amerika die welt herschafft ansich reist und ein ressourcen besitzendes land einverleibt nach dem anderen. weil um nichts anderes gehts es mehr. deutschland wird missbraucht um europa aufzu kaufen und tante angie spielt natürlich mit. muss sie ja
> 
> der iran hat die MÖGLICHKEIT sich atom waffen zu bauen und umliegende oder auch entfernte ziele damit anzu greifen.
> mh die usa besitzen so viele atom waffen das wir mehr oder minder mittler weile unser komplettes sonnen system damit sprengen könnten. und die bauen immer mehr.die DÜRFEN das. und jeder andere bekommt sanktionen  und wird abgestraft. oder sonst was. wie schon mal hier im tread gesagt wurde. der iran sagte schon er wäre dumm wenn er 2 atom bomben gegen mindestens 20.000 stellen würde.. alleien diese zahl.. die wollen einfach nur unabhängig sein und nicht mehr weiter nach amerikas pfeife tanzen. und dafür bekommen die einen drauf.aber das ist unsere medien welt.was hier in deutschland und europa durch die medien geht ist Propaganda vom feinsten  hauptsache die blöden mullahs bekommen einen aufn sack.. oh nein und an den koran glauben sie auch noch .. das sind terroristen und böse menschen. sie leben einfach und übergeben nicht freiwillig ihr öl.
> ...


 
Ob es wirklich so ist wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Das die USA eine Sonderstellung hat ist nicht zu bestreiten. 

Das der Iran Atomwaffen baut ( bzw. die Möglichkeit hat ) ist aus diesem Grund verständlich, da sie der USA einfach selbstständikeit ( blöde Wortwahl evtl. ) zeigen wollen. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist es, dass kranke Regime zu stürtzen. Alles was in Iran passiert -> Usa Schuld ( wenn es was schlechtes ist, versteht sich ). Doch da greift die USA leider mal nicht ein 
was mich aufregt sind die israelis. ohne jeglichen beweis wollen sie iran angreifen. die usa will kein krieg, aber isreal weiß, dass isreal iran angreift, dass usa helfen wird.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2012)

@
*ruyven_macaran*

1) wusste man nicht wie die Menschen und Umgebung darauf reagieren. In einer Wüste kann man sowas nicht erforschen.

2) Werf doch mal eine A-Bombe über eine Chinesische Großstadt. Da kommen min. 1 Millionen Menschen ums leben.

Aber ist mir jetzt eig. auch egal  Ich stehe auf Amerikas Seite und die sind mir tausendmal lieber als ein Fanatischer Islamistischer Staat oder Israel


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> das ist amerika. israel darf genauso alles machen. werden ja von den amis gesponsort.
> dürfen pakistanische frauen und kinder abschlachten vergewaltigen udn sonst was. wenn dann mal ein pakistani sich wert und dabei in verzweiflung und von rache getrieben nen israeli umbringt dann ist der pakistana ein mörder. der buh man.
> wenn ein israeli aus spass an freude einfahc mal nen krankenhaus in die luft sprengt... ups kollertal schaden.die pakistanischen terroristen mussten beseitigt werden,wenn ein isreali stirbt wurde er Ermordet getötet oder so etwas.wenn ein pakistani stirbt heist es ja die sind umgekommen. gestorben . da stimmen die verhältnisse schon lange nicht mehr . kranke welt


Ich glaube du verwechselst gerade Pakistanis und Palästinenser.

Aber gebe dir Recht das USA und Israel quasi alles dürfen. Oder sich rausnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Das der Iran Atomwaffen baut ( bzw. die Möglichkeit hat ) ist aus diesem Grund verständlich, da sie der USA einfach selbstständikeit ( blöde Wortwahl evtl. ) zeigen wollen.



"Souveränität" würde ganz gut passen 



> Die einzige Möglichkeit ist es, dass kranke Regime zu stürtzen. Alles was in Iran passiert -> Usa Schuld ( wenn es was schlechtes ist, versteht sich ). Doch da greift die USA leider mal nicht ein



Der Haken: Das aktuelle Regime ist seinerseits das Resultat westlicher Einmischung in die dortige Politik (und dessen Militär dürfte entscheidend von US-amerikanische Einmischungen ins irakische Militär geprägt sein)



> was mich aufregt sind die israelis. ohne jeglichen beweis wollen sie iran angreifen. die usa will kein krieg, aber isreal weiß, dass isreal iran angreift, dass usa helfen wird.



Andere Staaten basteln sich ihre "Beweise". Noch etwas dreister* seitens Israel, aber was die Gerechtigkeit angeht imho gleichwertig 

*fairerweise muss man anmerken: Gegenüber einem Staat, dessen Oberhaupt einem öffentlich das Existenzrecht abstreitet und der die Ermordung mehrerer Millionen Vorfahren unter den Teppich kehren will, kann man sich ein paar Dreistigkeiten erlauben.
(aber imho keine Kriege)




Seeefe schrieb:


> 1) wusste man nicht wie die Menschen und Umgebung darauf reagieren. In einer Wüste kann man sowas nicht erforschen.



Die tödliche Wirkung von Radioaktivität war hinreichend bekannt (es sind schon währende des Manhattenprojektes genug Leute ums Leben gekommen und schon davor waren die negativen Auswirkungen bekannt.

Diese Unschuldsvermutung hat einfach keinen Bestand. Der Zusammenhang mit Krebs war vielleicht nicht abschließend bekannt und es gab eine leichte Ungenauigkeit bei der Einschätzung der Wirkradien (was man halt aus dem Wissen über Strahlenwirkung und den Strahlungsmessungen beim Test ableiten konnte), aber ansonsten war die Wirkung bekannt und afaik haben auch die Untersuchungen nach Hiroshima&Nagasaki nur das bestätigt, was man erwartet hatte. Auch beim Einsatz von Lebewesen in späteren Tests ging es nicht mehr um die prinzipielle Wirkung auf Menschen, sondern um die Wirkung auf Soldaten in bestimmten militärischen Positionen - man wusste, was direkte Exposition (z.B. bei Zivilbevölkerung) auslöste, aber nicht, wie stark sich die Wirkung bei Verschanzung in einem Graben ändert.



> 2) Werf doch mal eine A-Bombe über eine Chinesische Großstadt. Da kommen min. 1 Millionen Menschen ums leben.



Die Bevölkerungsdichte in Japan war und ist nicht nenneswert niedriger. Es ist nunmal so:
Z.B. Little Boy hatte eine Zerstörungradius von unter 2 km. Z.B. Hongkong kommt auf gut 6000 Einwohner pro km².
Für mehr Schaden braucht man mehr Sprengkraft - es hat seine Gründe, warum USA und UdSSR massiv weiterentwickelt haben.



> Aber ist mir jetzt eig. auch egal  Ich stehe auf Amerikas Seite und die sind mir tausendmal lieber als ein Fanatischer Islamistischer Staat oder Israel


 
Amerikas Seite ist die Seite Israels 
Und so ganz egal ist es eben nicht. Wenn man die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Nuklearschlages zwischen fanatistischen Regimen (und einige ultraorthodoxe Zionisten kann man da imho ruhig dazu zählen) beurteilen will, dann kann man sich eben nicht mehr auf die abscheulichen humanitären Auswirkungen beschränken, die eigentlich zur Ächtung jeden Staates führen sollten, der sowas überhaupt besitzt. Bei derartigen Überlegungen muss man vielmehr die faktische Zerstörung betrachten und die Auswirkungen nicht in "100.000de Tote", sondern in "% des Militärs vernichtet" beziffern. Denn daran entscheidet sich, ob sich ein Krieg aus Sicht von Militärs lohnt oder nicht. Und solange wir von kleinen Fissionsbomben reden, ist die militärische Wirkung eben nicht so spektakulär. (So als Maßstab: 300 FOABs hätten die nominelle Sprengkraft von Little Boy, durch die bessere Verteilbarkeit würde aber vermutlich schon 200 den gleichen Schaden anrichten. Russlands Tu-160 Flotte könnte die auf der Entfernung Iran-Israel problemlos innerhalb eines Tages abwerfen)


----------



## batmaan (2. März 2012)

würde nicht sagen, dass das aktuelle Regime ein Resultat des Westens ist. Das der Shah verscheucht wurden ist, beruht auf den Westens ( vorallem GB ) Schuld. die wollen auch nicht, dass der Affe da regiert.
Das Iran auch nicht "nett" zu Isreal ist, ist auch klar. Doch das Israel Iran jetzt attackieren will, aus Angst eines Angriffes, halte ich immo für übertrieben. Solange es keinen Beweis gibt, dass der Iran mit einer Atmombombe böses will ( was sie natürlich wollen ) ist nicht bewiesen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (2. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Wirkung ist mittlerweile verflogen und die Städte gehören wieder zu den größten Japans.
> 
> Trotzdem ist die Aussage "Das rechtfertigt nicht den einsatz der A-Bombe (aus meiner Sicht)" völliger blödsinn.
> 
> Dann musst du auch über alle anderen Waffen sagen.


Die Aussage, dass man das über ALLE anderen Waffen sagen muss ist völliger Blödsinn. Eine A-Bombe (aber auch Bomben/Raketen genrell) richtet flächendeckenden Schaden an. Man kann sich nicht aussuchen, wer duch die Bombe stirbt und wer nicht. Die Bombe landet dort, wo man hinzielt und wenn dort Zivilisten anwesend sind, haben die pech gehabt. Während des Irakkriegs kamen z.B. schätzungsweise 150000 Zivilisten ums Leben (es gibt Quellen, die von bis zu 600000 zivilen Toten ausgehen). Hauptsächlich duch  flächendeckende US-Luftangriffe. Mit z.B. einem Sturmgewehr, kann sich ein Soldat aussuchen, auf wen er schießt, wodurch es im Normalfall _keine_ zivilen Toten geben sollte.
Nicht einmal der Tot einer *einzigen *Zivilperson kann duch Krieg oder "Kriegsähnliche zustände"(wie unser ehmaliger Kopierminister sagte) gerechtfertigt werden.


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Nicht einmal der Tot einer *einzigen *Zivilperson kann duch Krieg oder "Kriegsähnliche zustände"(wie unser ehmaliger Kopierminister sagte) gerechtfertigt werden.


 
Doch! Wenn damit mehrere Leben gerettet werden, was aber auch der einzige Grund sein darf.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Doch! Wenn damit mehrere Leben gerettet werden, was aber auch der einzige Grund sein darf.



Naja, das ist eine persönliche Entscheidung und wenn er dieser Meinung ist, ich kanns auf jedenfall nach vollziehen.


----------



## omega™ (4. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Doch! Wenn damit mehrere Leben gerettet werden, was aber auch der einzige Grund sein darf.


 
Also mit dir möchte ich nicht z.B in einer Seilbahn sitzen wo das Seil kurz vorm zerreißen ist, du würdest sicherlich irgendwen runterstoßen, damit das Seil eine Minute länger hält.

Rein rechtlich behaupte ich, dass es nicht erlaubt ist, wie dass ganze nun ethisch betrachtet aussieht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Seeefe (4. März 2012)

Das hängt aber auch von der Situation ab. Ich würde keinen aus der Seilbahn stürtzen, wenn das Seil fast reißen würde. Außerdem könnte man garnicht abschätzen ob das irgendetwas an der Situation ändern würde. 

Jedoch nehmen wir mal an ein Flugzeug ist entfürt und fliegt geradewegs in ein Hochhaus, wie wirs ja schonma auf der Welt hatten. 
Müsste ich entscheiden ob man abschießt oder nicht, ich würde mich dafür entscheiden, auch wenn dann leider mehrere unschuldige sterben müssten.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Jedoch nehmen wir mal an ein Flugzeug ist entfürt und fliegt geradewegs in ein Hochhaus, wie wirs ja schonma auf der Welt hatten.
> Müsste ich entscheiden ob man abschießt oder nicht, ich würde mich dafür entscheiden, auch wenn dann leider mehrere unschuldige sterben müssten.


 
Das ist aber eben in Deutschland nicht erlaubt. Niemand wird entscheiden wollen ob das Leben von einigen 100 Menschen wichtiger ist als von einigen tausend. Denn du kannst eben nicht 100% wissen ob das Flugzeug tatsächlich in ein Hochhaus oder in ein voll besetztes Fußballstation fliegt. Das weißt du erst mit Sicherheit wenn es eingeschlagen ist.
Also kannst du nicht einfach entscheiden das Flugzeug abzuschießen.
Und selbst wenn nur Terroristen in dem Jet sind wird kaum einer befehlen es abzuschießen. Stell dir vor Trümmer treffen Wohnhäuser oder eine Schule oder ein Kindergarten oder sonst etwas.
Kein Politiker wird diese Entscheiden treffen wollen und wer soll das entscheiden? Es gibt keine rechtliche Grundlage auf der sich dann dieser Politiker stützen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das hängt aber auch von der Situation ab. Ich würde keinen aus der Seilbahn stürtzen, wenn das Seil fast reißen würde. Außerdem könnte man garnicht abschätzen ob das irgendetwas an der Situation ändern würde.
> Jedoch nehmen wir mal an ein Flugzeug ist entfürt und fliegt geradewegs in ein Hochhaus, wie wirs ja schonma auf der Welt hatten.



Du kannst nie abschließend sicherstellen, dass sich etwas ändern würde.
Du hast nunmal nie "ein Flugzeug, dass in ein Hochhaus rast". Es gibt nur Flugzeuge, die "in ein Hochhaus rasen könnten" und Flugzeuge, die "in ein Hochhaus gerast sind". In letzterem Fall kannst du niemanden mehr retten, in ersterem Fall musst du verdammt viele Alternativen (Falschmeldung - Flugzeug soll gar nicht in Hochhaus; Flugzeug soll, trifft aber nicht; Flugzeug trifft, richtet aber nur beschränkten Schaden an; abgeschossenes Flugzeug richtet MEHR Schaden an;.........) ausschließen - hast aber nicht die Zeit dazu. Letztlich läuft alles auf eine Situation hinaus, in der du willkürlich und impulsiv über Leben und Tod entscheidest. Bekanntermaßen unterlaufen selbst bei langwierigen und auf Fakten gestützten Entscheidungen dieser Art zu viele Fehler (siehe falsche Todesurteile in den USA).

Und all das berührt noch nicht einmal die Frage, wieviel Menschen denn unterm Strich zusätzlich überleben müssen, damit du zum Mörder werden solltest, an Stelle anderer. Zwei? Zwanzig? Zweihundert? Ist es ein Mensch nicht schon wert, dass man alles für ihn unternimmt? Ist ein Mord nicht schon einer zu viel, egal unter welchen Umständen?

Um zurück zum Iran zu kommen:
Hier gibt es eine enorme Anzahl von Unklarheiten
- niemand weiß, ob der Iran eine Atombombe entwickeln will
- niemand weiß, ob er versucht, eine zu entwickeln
- niemand weiß, ob er eine entwickeln könnte
- niemand weiß, ob er eine offensiv einsetzen möchte
- niemand weiß, ob er eine offensiv einsetzen kann
- niemand weiß, ob er eine offensiv einsetzen wird
- niemand weiß, ob er eine defensiv einsetzen würde
- niemand weiß, gegen was sich ein Einsatz richten würde
- niemand weiß, was für ein Schaden dabei angerichtet werden würde
- niemand weiß, wieviele Einsätze möglich wären
- niemand weiß, wie schwer die Auswirkungen eines einzelnen sind
- niemand weiß, ob es hierdurch mehr oder weniger konventionelle Kampfhandlungen käme
- niemand weiß, wieviele Opfer diese fordern würden
Umgekehrt, im Falle eines Gegenangriffes:
- niemand weiß, wie viele Opfer dieser fordern würde
- niemand weiß, wie viel Schaden (und über welchen Zeitraum - wir reden von Nuklearanlagen) dieser anrichten würde
- niemand weiß, welche Reaktionen er provozieren würde
- niemand weiß, welche Auswirkungen er auf andere Staaten hätte
- niemand weiß, welche Auswirkugnen er auf die Bevölkerung im Iran und anderen Staaten hätte
- insbesondere auf terroristische Organisationen
- und was daraus für Schaden für die Menschheit folgen könnte

(Liste ist nicht abschließend. definitiv nicht)

Wer sich bei soviel Unwissenheit anmaßt, ein abschließendes, gerechtes Urteil über (zehn? hundert?)tausende Menschenleben fällen zu können und daraus auch noch einen moralischen Überlegenheitsanspruch ableitet, der gehört nicht in eine politische oder militärische Führungsposition, sondern in eine geschlossene Anstalt.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

Du willst also lieber warten bis der Iran eine Atommacht ist?
Was passiert dann?
Dann wird sofort die Atomkeule von den Fanatikern in Teheran geschwungen wenn wieder irgendeiner was sagt.
Die Nordkoreaner machen doch nur deswegen nichts weil das Land komplett pleite ist und sie so wenigstens noch Lebensmittel bekommen können.
Der Iran ist aber nicht pleite. Er hat Öl. Haben sie also in 5 oder 10 Jahren Atomwaffen werden sie die auch einsetzen. Entweder militärisch oder als Druckmittel und dazu darf es nicht kommen.

Ich bin auch gegen einen einseitigen Einsatz. Aber ich will nicht in der Verantwortung stehen wenn der Iran irgendwann Atommacht ist und die Politiker und Militärs dann den Möglichkeiten nachtrauen das hätten verhindern zu können.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. März 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Der Iran entwickelt keine Atomwaffen.
> Das jedenfalls sagte Leon Edward Panetta, United States Secretary of Defense.
> 
> 
> ...




Woher weisst du das? 
Komisch die ganze Welt weiss es nicht, aber du weisst es natürlich oder was? Soll das lustig sein oder was?

Löscht bitteschön diesen Thread. Das ist ein Armutszeugnis für PCGH. Wirklich beschämend.

Darf man fragen was du beruflich machst?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das?
> Komisch die ganze Welt weiss es nicht, aber du weisst es natürlich oder was? Soll das lustig sein oder was?


 
Der Threadstarter ist nicht mehr in diesem Forum aktiv. Lohnt also nicht ein Post von ihm zu zitieren -- schon gar nicht mit Video.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Threadstarter ist nicht mehr in diesem Forum aktiv. Lohnt also nicht ein Post von ihm zu zitieren -- schon gar nicht mit Video.


 
Langsam aber sicher bin ich raus aus diesem Forum. Nur noch solchen Müll. Ehrlich. (Nicht wegen dir Threshold)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also lieber warten bis der Iran eine Atommacht ist?



Ich will, dass jeder, der irgend eine Art moralischen Niveaus beansprucht (und z.B. von einem Verteidigungsbündnis, in dem sich meine Regierung befindet, verlange ich das), verdammt genaue Kriterien und die Fakten, die er danach beurteilt, vorlegt, ehe er die Tötung hunderter/tausender/ggf. zehntausender Unschuldiger fordert.
Die letzten beiden Kriege, die zur Wahrung "meiner Sicherheit" vor (potentiellen) "Angreifern" begonnen wurden (darunter einer mit der Begründung "Massenvernichtungswaffen"), haben zehntausende Tote und Milliarden Kosten verursacht, keine einzige potentielle Gefahr beseitigt und die Zahl derjenigen, die "uns"* gerne angreifen würden (wenn sie denn könnten) gesteigert.
Eine drittes Mal brauchen wir das nun wirklich nicht.


*: Aus Sicht der Betroffenen. Ich für meinen Teil sehe mich und gewisse Kriegstreiber nicht als "wir", kann aber nicht leugnen, dass es Leute auf diesem Planeten gibt, die diesen Unterschied genausowenig erkennen, wie besagte Kriegstreiber den Unterschied zwischen Unschuldigen und potentiellen Gefährdern.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher bin ich raus aus diesem Forum. Nur noch solchen Müll. Ehrlich. (Nicht wegen dir Threshold)



Da bist du nicht der einzige der so denkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will, dass jeder, der irgend eine Art moralischen Niveaus beansprucht (und z.B. von einem Verteidigungsbündnis, in dem sich meine Regierung befindet, verlange ich das), verdammt genaue Kriterien und die Fakten, die er danach beurteilt, vorlegt, ehe er die Tötung hunderter/tausender/ggf. zehntausender Unschuldiger fordert.
> Die letzten beiden Kriege, die zur Wahrung "meiner Sicherheit" vor (potentiellen) "Angreifern" begonnen wurden (darunter einer mit der Begründung "Massenvernichtungswaffen"), haben zehntausende Tote und Milliarden Kosten verursacht, keine einzige potentielle Gefahr beseitigt und die Zahl derjenigen, die "uns"* gerne angreifen würden (wenn sie denn könnten) gesteigert.
> Eine drittes Mal brauchen wir das nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann deine Argumentation durchaus nachvollziehen und ich gehöre auch zu denen die lieber zweimal oder dreimal nachschauen bevor aus der Hüfte geschossen wird. Zu oft ist das nach hinten los gegangen. Vor allem im arabischen Raum bringt das nichts. Das sieht jeder aktuell in Afghanistan.

Aber der Iran boykottiert nun mal die Atombeobachter der UN und solange die blockiert werden muss jeder davon ausgehen dass eben an Atomwaffen geforscht wird. Wäre das nicht der Fall hat die iranische Führung ja keinen Grund irgendwas zu blockieren.


----------



## batmaan (5. März 2012)

allein aus Prinzip lässt der Iran keine un leute ins eigene Land. Ob das ein Zeichen ist, dass der Iran was zu verleugnen hat finde ich also nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> allein aus Prinzip lässt der Iran keine un leute ins eigene Land. Ob das ein Zeichen ist, dass der Iran was zu verleugnen hat finde ich also nicht.


 
Das ist aber der falsche Weg. Offensichtlich ist es dem Regime dort völlig egal was das für Folgen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber der Iran boykottiert nun mal die Atombeobachter der UN und solange die blockiert werden muss jeder davon ausgehen dass eben an Atomwaffen geforscht wird. Wäre das nicht der Fall hat die iranische Führung ja keinen Grund irgendwas zu blockieren.


 
Da liegt halt auch ein Grundsatzproblem vor (und eben deswegen verlange ich ja klare, einheitliche Kriterien):

Der Iran hat iirc eine zeitlang normale Beobachter in seinen (zivilen) Atomanlagen zugelassen. Es wurde und wird aber gefordert, Beobachtern (die sich nunmal zu einem erheblichen Teil aus Staaten rekrutieren, die sich als Feind des Iran einstufen und z.T. sogar schon Kriege gegen ihn initiert haben) uneingeschränkten Zugang zu Militäranlagen des Iran zu gewähren - mit der Begründung, es könnten da ja vielleicht Atomwaffen entwickelt werden.
Die Begründung ist auch nicht falsch. Nur: Wenn das Ganze kein ~Kolonialismus darstellen soll, in dem der Iran halt das zu tun hat, was der Westen fordert, dann müssten umgekehrt z.B. auch Beobachterteams (mit z.B. iranischen Mitgliedern) uneingeschränkten Zugang zu israelischen und us-amarikanischen Basen erhalten.
Merkwürdigerweise fordert keiner der Kontrollfanatiker so etwas oder will gar einen Angriffskrieg, wenn derartige Forderungen nicht erfüllt werden 

Meine persönliche, grundsätzliche Meinung ist sowieso:
Nukleartechnik gehört verboten. Zum einen wegen dem Schaden, den sie künftigen Generationen auflädt, zum anderen aber eben wegen genau diesem Problem. Es gibt keine "zivile Atomenergie" und "militärische Nuklearprogramme". In ALLEN Staaten, die "eins" von beiden entwickelten, war das eine mittelfristig ein Abfallprodukt des anderen, wenn man sich nicht (z.B. Deutschland und Japan) explizit dagegen verpflichtet hat. Freiwillige Selbstverpflichtungen sind aber offensichtlich nicht ausreichend 
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre demnach, die Proliferation von Nukleartechnik komplett zu verbieten und unter Strafe zu stellen. Wer das nicht will, der muss eben mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen leben. Entweder gibt es Atomwaffen (auch) in Ländern, in denen man sie ungern sieht oder man schlachtet halt regelmäßig ein paar tausend Unschuldige zum Wohle der eigenen Industrie ab.
Meine Antwort ist bekannt, aber jeder muss seine eigene finden - und dann sieht man halt, was in der breiten Masse unterm Strich rauskommt.
(Aus welchem Land stammt nochmal die Firma, die den Grundstein für den iranischen Reaktor gelegt? Welches Land hat kürzlich ein bedeutendes Objekt wirtschaftlicher Kooperation mit der Nation eingeweiht, die den iranischen Reaktor weitesgehend vollendet hat? Welches Land finanziert aktuell den Bau von Reaktoren in weiteren Staaten und beherbergt eine Industrie, die auf den Einstieg weiterer Nationen in die Atomtechnik fördert?)


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

Ich frage mich ja wieso das iranische Nuklearprogramm tief im Erdboden ist und bis zum Frühsommer alle Zentrifugen dort verbaut sind -- sofern die Artikel in der Presse korrekt sind.

Das deutet doch sehr darauf hin dass der Iran etwas mehr plant als einfach nur Brennstäbe herstellen können.
Wenn es ihnen nur darum geht könnten sie Siemens und Co. fragen. Die helfen gerne bei der Technologie -- und verdienen sich dabei noch ein goldenes Ei. Und dann wäre es auch für alle anderen klar wenn die Herstellung der Brennelemente ganz offen eingerichtet wird.
Solange es aber im Iran Stimmen wie die von dem Präsidenten gibt -- wie heißt der noch? -- der eben Israel von der Landkarte tilgen will -- und noch ein paar andere Sprüche bin ich eben der Meinung dass das auf jeden Fall verhindert werden muss -- egal ob nun diplomatisch oder eben militärisch. Wobei mir der diplomatische Weg natürlich lieber ist aber ich kann Israel verstehen die eben nicht abwarten wollen was in ein paar Jahren ist sondern eben Nägel mit Köpfen machen.
Und wenn Israel tatsächlich angreifen sollte -- sie müssen sich ja eigentlich beeilen denn wenn alles unterirdisch ist kommen sie nicht mehr ran -- werden sie das einfach machen und die USA in den Konflikt hineinziehen -- ob die USA nun wollen oder nicht.
Netanjahu ist ja gerade bei Obama und der weiß genau dass Obama die Stimmen der Juden für seine Wiederwahl braucht und das ist nun mal ein Druckmittel. Obama ist meiner Meinung nach der letzte der einen militärischen Konflikt mit dem Iran will. Er kann es sich finanziell auch gar nicht leisten und die Republikaner würden das im Wahlkampf bis zum Erbrechen ausschlachten obwohl sie eigentlich am liebsten selbst mit Panzern in Teheran stehen würden.

Santorum oder wie der heißt wetzt ja schon die Messer und will den Iran sofort angreifen. 
Rick Santorum: Neuer Star der Republikaner will den Iran bombardieren


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2012)

Ein klares Feindbild ersetzt jeden Selbstzweifel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wieso das iranische Nuklearprogramm tief im Erdboden ist



Das ist da, seitdem Geheimdienste Anschläge verüben und diverse Staatschef offen darüber spekulieren, es in Grund und Boden zu bomben



> Das deutet doch sehr darauf hin dass der Iran etwas mehr plant als einfach nur Brennstäbe herstellen können.
> Wenn es ihnen nur darum geht könnten sie Siemens und Co. fragen. Die helfen gerne bei der Technologie -- und verdienen sich dabei noch ein goldenes Ei.



Geht in dem Fall nicht - Sanktionen. Siemens durfte nur dem Schah helfen.



> Und dann wäre es auch für alle anderen klar wenn die Herstellung der Brennelemente ganz offen eingerichtet wird.
> Solange es aber im Iran Stimmen wie die von dem Präsidenten gibt -- wie heißt der noch? -- der eben Israel von der Landkarte tilgen will -- und noch ein paar andere Sprüche bin ich eben der Meinung dass das auf jeden Fall verhindert werden muss -- egal ob nun diplomatisch oder eben militärisch. Wobei mir der diplomatische Weg natürlich lieber ist aber ich kann Israel verstehen die eben nicht abwarten wollen was in ein paar Jahren ist sondern eben Nägel mit Köpfen machen.



Da kann man dir durchaus zustimmen. Das Problem ist halt nur, dass es umgekehrt genauso Stimmen aus Israel gibt, die den Iran ausradieren wollen (von der nicht-Existenz Palästinas ganz zu schweigen), es gibt Marokko in Westsahara, drei Nationen in Kaschmir, von Afghanistan wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen - die Welt ist voll von Ecken, bei denen A der Meinung ist, dass B dort (und anderswo) kein Existenzrecht hat. Und in 99% aller Fälle macht man als dritter das, was am besten: Sich raushalten, insbesondere solange es bei Verbalattacken bleibt.
Im Falle Iran-Israel von diesem Prinzip abzuweichen, sollte begründet werden. Und erst recht braucht es einen guten Grund, auf welcher Seite man eingreifen sollte. Mir wäre da Israel (trotz allem) auch sympathischer, als Ahmadinedschad. Aber "ist mir sympathisch" ist keine Grundlage für Politik, Krieg und tote Zivilisten. Da muss was handfestes her. Und "Ahmadinedschad ist gegen Israel"+"Israel sagt, Iran baut Atomwaffen" ist sogar noch weniger handfest als "Israel will einen Angriff gegen den Iran starten"&"Israel hat Atomwaffen"(&eine Reihe von Angriffen, Besatzungen -z.T. andauernd- und viele, viele zivile Opfer in seiner eigentlich recht kurzen Geschichte. Das aktuelle Regime des Irans kommt dagegen -trotz des widerlichen Säbelrasselns- auf "sich einmal angreifen lassen")


----------



## Lazarus_at (6. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Solange es aber im Iran Stimmen wie die von dem Präsidenten gibt -- wie heißt der noch? -- der eben Israel von der Landkarte tilgen will -- und noch ein paar andere Sprüche bin ich eben der Meinung dass das auf jeden Fall verhindert werden muss -- egal ob nun diplomatisch oder eben militärisch.



Das Ahmadinedjad niemals gesagt hat das er Israel von der Landkarte tilgen will ist wohl zu den wenigsten durchgedrungen. Ich will damit keinesfalls seine anderen Äußerungen gut heißen oder verteidigen, aber mir stößt immer sauer auf wenn ich dieses angebliche Zitat irgendwo höre. Diesbezüglich gab es auch diverse Richtigstellungen in den Medien die allerdings allesamt scheinbar nur eine Randnotiz wert waren. Ich hab hier mal eine herausgesucht.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/u...edschad-der-iranische-schluesselsatz-1.287333


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2012)

Ahmadinedschaft hat iirc auch mehrfach an anderer Stelle das Existenzrecht Israels abgesprochen. Im Rahmen deiner Quelle bleibt zwar auch da festzuhalten, dass es eine passive Formulierung ist, die keinen Angriffswillen ausdrückt - aber wie weiter oben schon dargelegt: Da der Iran faktisch noch nie Angriffswillen gegen irgendwen demonstriert hat und im Falle eines Angriffs nur verlieren könnte, wäre es selbst dann egal, wenn der Redenschwinger eine aktive Formulierung verwendet hätte.

Aber eine schöne Fußnote zu den Medien, anhand derer sich wohl der Großteil der westlichen Bevölkerung eine Meinung über den Iran bildet, ist der Link trotzdem ganz nett.
(Wohlgemerkt: Den Iran als ganzes, einschließlich der Bevölkerung alais potentielle Kriegsopfer, von der oft angenommen wird, dass sie mehrheitlich NICHT Ahmadinedschad gewählt haben soll)


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

Niemand weiß genau wer den Präsident nun wirklich gewählt hat.
Es können über 90% gewesen sein. Es können aber auch nur 10% gewesen sein. Ich will mir da kein Urteil erlauben.
Fakt ist aber dass die Opposition zur aktuellen Wahl erst gar nicht zugelassen wurde -- 3 Jahre nach der grünen Revolution wollte das iranische Regime wohl kein Risiko eingehen.


PS: Zu deiner Bemerkung dass du Atomwaffen grundsätzlich abschaffen würdest:
Da bin in ganz deiner Meinung aber eine weltweite Regelung wird es niemals geben und stell dir mal das Szenario vor es hätte niemals Atomwaffen gegeben dann hätte der 2. Weltkrieg in Japan sicher noch ein Jahr länger gedauert und es wäre nie zu einer atomaren Abschreckung gegenüber der Sowjetunion gekommen.
Der Warschauer Pakt war aber in Sachen konventioneller Kriegsgerätschaften der Nato meilenweit überlegen.
Denkst du wirklich dass es niemals zu einem militärischen Konflikt gekommen wäre?
Denk nur mal an den Korea Krieg. Daraus wäre der 3. Weltkrieg geworden gäbe es keine Atomwaffen und dann hätte die Sowjetunion Westeuropa überrannt und die USA hätten nichts dagegen machen können --  da sie keine Waffen zur Abschreckung hatten.
Heute würden wir vielleicht in einem dilatorischen Regime leben und mit Sicherheit dann nicht in diesem Forum darüber diskutieren.

Ich persönlich bin schon dankbar dass die USA Europa mit ihrem Abschreckungswaffen "geschützt" hat. Fakt ist aber dass diese Zeit meiner Meinung nach vorbei ist. Der Kalte Krieg ist Geschichte. Das sollten beide Seiten endlich akzeptieren und gemeinsam die Probleme der Welt angehen denn gemeinsam -- Europa, die USA und Russland können eine Menge bewegen und dann wird auch China dazu stoßen denn sie können es sich dann nicht mehr leisten außen vor zu sein.


----------



## batmaan (6. März 2012)

Ich finde, dass man die Tatsache, dass Israel aus Angst eines MÖGLICHEN Angriffes Iran angreifen will, nicht verachten sollte. Ich meine nämlich, dass Israel auch nie abgeneigt wesen ist den Iran anzugreifen. Trotzdem hat der Iran Israel nicht angegriffen.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

Der Iran hat aber andere unterstützt die Israel angreifen wie die Hamas.


----------



## batmaan (6. März 2012)

Da waren die Iraner aber nicht die einzigen  Aber wie die USA schon gesagt hatte, Israel würde den Iran alleine militärisch nicht schlagen können...Und dann kommen die USA ins Spiel...


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

Israel will den Iran nicht militärisch schlagen. Sie wollen nur die Atomanlagen zerstören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2012)

Du kannst nicht jemandem den Krieg erklären und ihn dann nur teilweise besiegen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand weiß genau wer den Präsident nun wirklich gewählt hat.
> Es können über 90% gewesen sein. Es können aber auch nur 10% gewesen sein. Ich will mir da kein Urteil erlauben.



Ich auch nicht.
Ich stelle aber fest, dass diejenigen Leute, die die iranische Regierung als undemokratisch einstufen, mit noch wesentlich undemokratischen Regimen kooperieren und einen Krieg planen, der dem armen, unterdrückten iranischen Volk massiven Schaden zufügen würde. Und sie tun das alles mit dem Anspruch moralischer Überlegenheit 




> PS: Zu deiner Bemerkung dass du Atomwaffen grundsätzlich abschaffen würdest:
> _...Abschreckung..._



Als jemand, der Wurzeln auf beiden Seiten des eisernen Vorhanges/antikapitalistischen Schutzwalls hat, habe ich eine etwas andere Sichtweise des kalten Krieges.
Das schließt u.a. mit ein, dass ich auch ohne Abschreckung nicht mit einem großen Krieg gerechnet hätte. Zum einen war die Sowjetunion keineswegs übermächtig in Sachen konventioneller Kriegsführung. Vielleicht genug, um sich nicht vor Angriffen fürchten zu müssen - aber außerhalb der Bodentruppen (und die Luftwaffe wäre ausschlaggebend gewesen) nicht soweit, dass ein leichter/lukrativer Sieg möglich war. Zum anderen sehe ich aber auch keine große Angriffsgefahr. Die Sowjetunion hätte mit einem europäischen Krieg wenig gewinnen können: 0 begeisterte Sowjetbürger, 0 Know-How (hat schon zum Ende des 2.WK nicht geklappt), 0 Rohstoffe und wenig intakte Industrieanlagen. Ein bißchen Fläche, ja - aber davon hatten sie mehr als genug, und zwar ohne Widerstandsbewegungen. Gerechnet hätte sich das ganze eher in Gegenrichtung (und die USA hatten nicht wirklich eine Abschreckung nötig).
Stalin hätte das alles sicherlich nicht abgeschreckt, aber Stalin war 53 Geschichte und wirkungsvolle ICBMs standen erst in den 60ern zur Verfügung, effektive Mittelstreckenraketen waren vorher auch nicht in Stellung (siehe Kubakrise). Bis dahin (das heißt auch während des Koreakrieges) gab es gar keine nukleare Abschreckung, denn die Chancen, mit schwerfälligen Bombern einen erfolgreichen Erstschlag gegen die Zentren des Feindes zu führen, waren äußerst gering. (Bezug zum Iran - denen fehlt es auch an einem zuverlässigen Trägersystem um mit egal-was angreifen zu können).
In späteren Jahren kann ich in der UdSSR keine Anzeichen mehr für Interesse an Eroberungskriegen erkennen, im Gegenteil. Gerade da wurde vermehrt auf strategische Abschreckung gesetzt (während die USA deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf taktische Nuklearwaffen legten), militärisches Gerät wurde in einer zu sichernden Kernzone konzentriert (die DDR war nur dafür ausgerüstet, den Feind ein paar Minuten -Luft- bis Stunden -Boden- zu bremsen. Luftabwerraketen zeitweilig so rückständig, dass sie fast schon starten mussten, bevor ein westlicher Jäger in Reichweite kam, weil sie von hinten nie rangekommen wären).
Zur Ausbreitung ihres Blocks setzte die UdSSR auf Progpaganda und Unterstützung ausländischer Gruppierungen - wie man auch bei einigenn Stellvertreterkriegen erkennen konnte, in denen die UdSSR nur Waffen und die USA ganze Truppen (vor denen hat die Abschreckung übrigens auch niemanden geschützt).

Wo du Recht haben könntest, ist der Pazifikkrieg. Der hätte ohne Atomwaffen noch länger gedauert - der sollte ja sogar mit Atomwaffen noch länger dauern. Aber der wurde nicht durch Abschreckung, sondern durch Einsatz vorzeitig beendet und das Ergebniss ist unterm Strich auch nicht unbedingt schön. Auf alle Fälle nicht soviel besser, dass es den Ärger, das Leid, das Risiko und die Verschwendung aufwiegt, die die Nuklertechnik von damals bis heute angerichtet hat.




Threshold schrieb:


> Der Iran hat aber andere unterstützt die Israel angreifen wie die Hamas.



Die Unterstützung einer Widerstandsgruppe in einem Land ist imho ein bißchen was anderes, als ein Angriffskrieg zwischen Staaten. Zumal die Liste von CIA-unterstützen Paramilitärs nun wirklich alles andere als kurz ist.


----------



## batmaan (6. März 2012)

israel erklärt Iran nicht den Krieg, nur eben das sie die Atomanlangen zerstören wollen. Aber Wenn Israel militärisch gegen den Iran vorgeht, kommt es 100 % zum Krieg. Und da könnte Israel den Iran nicht besiegen.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Unterstützung einer Widerstandsgruppe in einem Land ist imho ein bißchen was anderes, als ein Angriffskrieg zwischen Staaten. Zumal die Liste von CIA-unterstützen Paramilitärs nun wirklich alles andere als kurz ist.


 
Wenn die USA bzw. die CIA alles unterstützt ist Israel aber egal. Die haben kein Interesse daran ob in Panama oder Nicaragua Linke oder Rechte an der Macht sind. Sie interessieren sich nur für ihr eigenes Land und da machen sie alles um das zu schützen.
Sicher auch mit Methoden die du und ich nicht gut finden aber wenn es um das eigene Land geht ist eben nichts illegal. Kein Mossard Agent wird in Israel angeklagt weil er einen Iraner getötet hat. Kein CIA Agent wird in den USA angeklagt weil er einen Iraker oder Afghanen getötet hat.

Kein Stasi Mitarbeiter wurde jemals in der DDR angeklagt weil er seine Mitmenschen bespitzelt hat.

Und ich weiß auch nicht was der BND bisher alles gemacht hat. 



batmaan schrieb:


> israel erklärt Iran nicht den Krieg, nur eben das sie die Atomanlangen zerstören wollen. Aber Wenn Israel militärisch gegen den Iran vorgeht, kommt es 100 % zum Krieg. Und da könnte Israel den Iran nicht besiegen.


 
Nein das glaube ich nicht denn wenn der Iran militärisch zurückschlagen wird -- also im großen Stil -- kommen die USA und unterstützen Israel. Das wissen die Iraner und daher wird es nicht zum offenen Konflikt kommen.

Zerstört Israel iranische Atomanlagen werden die Hamas -- mit finanzieller Unterstützung des Iran -- eine Anschlagswelle auslösen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sicher auch mit Methoden die du und ich nicht gut finden aber wenn es um das eigene Land geht ist eben nichts illegal.



Hier gehts aber eben nicht nur um das eigene Land, hier geht es um ein mit-reinziehen der USA und in Folge vermutlich der gesamten NATO. Oder glaubst du, dass Basen in Deutschland ungenutzt bleiben würden?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber eben nicht nur um das eigene Land, hier geht es um ein mit-reinziehen der USA und in Folge vermutlich der gesamten NATO. Oder glaubst du, dass Basen in Deutschland ungenutzt bleiben würden?


 
Und ich bin eben der Meinung dass es dazu nicht kommen wird und daher stellt sich die Frage für mich nicht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. März 2012)

> Nein das glaube ich nicht denn wenn der Iran militärisch zurückschlagen  wird -- also im großen Stil -- kommen die USA und unterstützen Israel.  Das wissen die Iraner und daher wird es nicht zum offenen Konflikt  kommen.
> 
> Zerstört Israel iranische Atomanlagen werden die Hamas -- mit  finanzieller Unterstützung des Iran -- eine Anschlagswelle auslösen.


Dann kommen Russland und China und unterstützen Iran, nicht zu vergessen, dass Israel auch der Türkei ein Dorn im Auge ist(weil Israel der PKK hilft und wegen "Mavi Marmara") und die Türkei ist Frankreich ein Dorn im Auge und Deutschland ist der abf von Frankreich. Was für eine Kettenreaktion. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es zu so einer kommen wird.


----------



## Icejester (6. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo du Recht haben könntest, ist der Pazifikkrieg. Der hätte ohne Atomwaffen noch länger gedauert - der sollte ja sogar mit Atomwaffen noch länger dauern. Aber der wurde nicht durch Abschreckung, sondern durch Einsatz vorzeitig beendet und das Ergebniss ist unterm Strich auch nicht unbedingt schön. Auf alle Fälle nicht soviel besser, dass es den Ärger, das Leid, das Risiko und die Verschwendung aufwiegt, die die Nuklertechnik von damals bis heute angerichtet hat.



Du siehst das aus der falschen Warte des unbeteiligten Dritten. Aus Sicht der amerikanischen Führung damals mußte der Krieg so schnell wie möglich beendet werden, um weitere Verluste auf der eigenen Seite zu vermeiden, so wie es die Pflicht eines jeden Staates ist, seine Soldaten so weit wie es eben geht zu schützen. Die Verluste des Gegners können hier nie ein Argument sein. Sonst sollte man sich das mit dem Krieg nämlich gleich sparen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber eben nicht nur um das eigene Land, hier geht es um ein mit-reinziehen der USA und in Folge vermutlich der gesamten NATO. Oder glaubst du, dass Basen in Deutschland ungenutzt bleiben würden?


 
Und was hat die Nutzung von Stützpunkten in Deutschland - die übrigens immer genutzt wurden und auch aktuell für die amerikanischen Truppen in Afghanistan zur Verfügung stehen - mit der ganzen Sache zu tun?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der Iran hat aber andere unterstützt die Israel angreifen wie die Hamas.



Und die USA und Isreal unterstützen ebenfalls eine solche Gruppierung die im Iran agiert(e). Siehe MEK.


----------



## batmaan (9. März 2012)

Israel ist lustig. Als Rechtfertigung für ihre Angriffe sehen sie immer den Holocaust. Natürlich war der schlimm, jedoch ist das einfach dumm!

Außerdem sollte Obama spätestens jetzt über seinen geschenkten Friedensnobelpreis nachdenken


----------



## acc (9. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber der Iran boykottiert nun mal die Atombeobachter der UN und solange die blockiert werden muss jeder davon ausgehen dass eben an Atomwaffen geforscht wird. Wäre das nicht der Fall hat die iranische Führung ja keinen Grund irgendwas zu blockieren.


 
das blöde für die gegner irans daran ist, das der iran damit nicht den atomwaffensperrvertrag verletzt. die weigerung des irans ist nachzuvollziehen, denjenigen, die ganz offen mit krieg drohen, den zugang zu wichtigen anlagen zu verweigern. nicht das noch mal sowas wie stuxnet auftaucht.


----------



## poiu (13. März 2012)

Iran-Atomprogramm: CIA glaubt nicht an Teherans Bombe - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik



 nichtmal der CIA glaubt an ein Waffenprogramm, das ganze Gezetere ist doch nur Vorwand für einen Krieg und die Israelis glauben das die keine Verluste haben werden  deshalb pochen die so auf Krieg!


Barak: Krieg gegen Iran mit höchstens 500 Toten « Transatlantikblog


na wenn die sich nicht mal verrechnen, Iran ist nicht der geschwächter Iraq oder Bauern im Afghanistan






Peinliche Panne beim G20-Gipfel: Sarkozy nennt Netanjahu einen Lügner - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. März 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> Iran-Atomprogramm: CIA glaubt nicht an Teherans Bombe - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sechstagekrieg

777 Tote, 2.586 Verletzte. 
Weiss nicht, was es da zu Witzeln gibt. 

Wer sich ein wenig mit israelischer Kriegsführung auskennt, weiss, dass sie die Verluste immer recht niedrig halten. 
Militärische Überlegenheit (die damals sogar trotz Sowjetischer Unterstützung der arabischen Nationen gegeben war) hat dabei natürlich auch immer eine Rolle gespielt


----------



## hBGl (23. März 2012)

Video von Ahmadinedschad im Interview

Obwohl mir nicht alles gefällt, was im Iran läuft mag ich es vor allem wie Ahmadienedschad zurecht sagt, dass Deutschland kein Mitspracherecht für irgendwas hat. Er lässt es durchscheinen, dass Deutschland nicht souverän ist.

Natürlich spricht Ahmadinedschad nur gut über den Iran aber das ist sein Job. Wann hat das letzte mal ein deutscher Politiker gut über Deutschland gesprochen? Wann und wo wird die Souveränität Deutschlands verteidigt?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. März 2012)

Das Interview is einfach nur peinlich. Was der Kleber da abgegeben hat..bäh.
Aber auch wenn man ihn nicht mag, der Ahmadinedschad hat in vielen Punkten nich unrecht..
z.B. die Frage nach dem Agressor im Konflikt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Obwohl mir nicht alles gefällt, was im Iran läuft mag ich es vor allem wie Ahmadienedschad zurecht sagt, dass Deutschland kein Mitspracherecht für irgendwas hat. Er lässt es durchscheinen, dass Deutschland nicht souverän ist.


 
Er scheint mir davon überzeugt zu sein, dass die europäischen Länder unter der Kontrolle der USA stehen und alles unterstützen und mittragen, was die USA fordern und machen.
Und Deutschland steht ja eben auch wegen der Vergangenheit an Israels Seite.
Sagst du hier etwas kritisches über Israel, wirst du gleich als Nazi abgestempelt.

Interessant ist auch seine Meinung zu den Menschenrechten. Liest man zwischen den Zeilen, könnte man meinen, dass er sie am liebsten abschaffen möchte.


----------



## hBGl (25. März 2012)

Deutschland (besser gesagt die BRD) hat heute keinerlei Verpflichtungen Israel gegenüber. Was vor 70 Jahren passiert ist, ist vor 70 Jahren passiert. Da war der Großteil der Deutschen noch nicht mal geboren oder noch Kind.
Wie lange soll Israel und der ZDJ uns noch Moralpredigten halten?

Aber natürlich geifert die BLÖD gleich wieder was von Holocaustleugnung (Bild Artikel). Ich habe nicht gehört, dass er den HC geleugnet hätte.

Im Iran werden Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten was natürlich nicht richtig ist, aber *es ist nicht unsere Angelegenheit.*


----------



## Pagz (25. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Im Iran werden Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten was natürlich nicht richtig ist, aber *es ist nicht unsere Angelegenheit.*



Doch ist es:
Artikel 1 GG: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt."

Da steht nichts von "die Würde des Deutschen ist unantastbar", sondern die "Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"
Ich denke du würdest mir zustimmen, dass Iraner auch unter die Kategorie Menschen fallen oder?


----------



## Icejester (25. März 2012)

Und seit wann gilt das deutsche Grundgesetz im Iran?!

Ideen haben manche Leute...


----------



## Pagz (25. März 2012)

Das deutsche Grundgesetz gilt für den deutschen Staat, egal wo er handelt (also auch im Iran)

Edit: Wir auch noch einmal hier deutlich:
Artikel 1 GG:
(2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und  unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen  Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit *in der Welt*.


----------



## hBGl (25. März 2012)

Da steht nirgendwo, dass die Deutschen die Menschenrechte in die Welt missionieren müssen.

Das würde auch gegen die Souveränität der Staaten verstoßen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er scheint mir davon überzeugt zu sein, dass die europäischen Länder unter der Kontrolle der USA stehen und alles unterstützen und mittragen, was die USA fordern und machen.



Ahmadinedschad ist ja allgemein nicht unbedingt für ein differenziertes Bild der Welt bekannt und wenn man aus iranischer Perspektive eine einzelne, verallgemeinerte Aussage über Europa treffen möchte, liegt er goldrichtig. Oder wann hat sich Europa jemals offen gegen die USA gestellt? Das Maximum ist doch in aller Regel, dass ein paar europäische Staaten bei ein paar US-Initivativen nicht mitmachen. Und selbst dann heißt das oftmals nur "nicht aktiv und direkt", aber man ist sofort wieder bei der Sache den USA auszuhelfen, wenn die wegen der nicht-unterstützten Aktion woanders Unterstützung gebrauchen könnten 




Pagz schrieb:


> Das deutsche Grundgesetz gilt für den deutschen Staat, egal wo er handelt (also auch im Iran)
> 
> Edit: Wir auch noch einmal hier deutlich:
> Artikel 1 GG:
> (2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und  unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen  Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit *in der Welt*.


 
Das interessiert die deutsche Politik (und deren Wälhler) schon bei wirtschaftlichen Dingen nicht und Militärs gingen Menschenrechte schon immer am Allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## Pagz (25. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das interessiert die deutsche Politik (und deren Wälhler) schon bei wirtschaftlichen Dingen nicht und Militärs gingen Menschenrechte schon immer am Allerwertesten vorbei.


 
Das stimmt leider, ich habe aber nur auf die Aussage geantwortet, dass die Menschenrechstverletzungen im Iran uns nicht angehen. 
Das stimmt so nun mal nicht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

Mag sein - aber für die meisten Deutschen dürfte das nicht davon abhängen, was im GG steht. Denn auch wenn das anders drinsteht: "Sich gegeben" haben die meisten das wohl nicht.


----------



## Pagz (25. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mag sein - aber für die meisten Deutschen dürfte das nicht davon abhängen, was im GG steht. Denn auch wenn das anders drinsteht: "Sich gegeben" haben die meisten das wohl nicht.


 Das klingt fast so, also ob dad Volk einheitlich dafür ist, dass uns die Menschenrechtsverletzungen im Iran nichts angehen. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, das sehr viele, wenn nicht die Mehrheit, nicht so denken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

"Nichts angehn" ist eine Sache - eine wachsweiche - aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du auf die Frage "was sollten wir gegen die Menschenrechtsverletzungen im Iran tun?" keine Antwort finden wirst, die mehr Zustimmung erhält, als "Nichts" (mit diversen Zusätzen versehen. Z.B. "nichts, was uns gefährdet", "nichts, was die Region weiter destabilisiert", "Nichts, was Geld kostet" - aber jeden einzelnen dieser Zusätze könnte man sich auch sparen).
De facto sind die Deutschen genauso bereit, gegen Menschrenrechtsverletzungen im Iran aktiv zu werden, wie gegen Menschrenrechtsverletzungen in Saudi-Arabien, gegen Menschenrechtsverletzungen in Russland, gegen Menschenrechtsverletzungen in China oder gegen Menschenrechtsverletzungen auf US-Militärstützpunkten: Überhaupt nicht. Es ist ja manchmal schon schwierig, Interesse an Menschenrechtsverletzungen in Deutschland zu wecken, wenn sie nicht gegen Deutsche verübt werden.
Von alleine kümmert sich der Deutsche bevorzugt und alzu oft ausschließlich um dass, was er für sein eigenes Wohl hält. So sieht die Praxis leider aus. Die Theorie z.T. weniger - weswegen du auf die Frage "geht uns das was an?" auch andere Antworten erhalten magst. Aber das ist dann das gleiche, wie mit Umwelt-, Klima-, oder Tierschutz: Jeder ist dafür, wenn man ihn fragt, die Mehrheit ist dagegen, sobald irgend eine Maßnahme Auswirkungen in ihrem Umfeld zeigt.


----------



## hBGl (25. März 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Das klingt fast so, also ob dad Volk einheitlich dafür ist, dass uns die Menschenrechtsverletzungen im Iran nichts angehen. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, das sehr viele, wenn nicht die Mehrheit, nicht so denken


 
Das sind auch die Leute, die Geld nach Afrika für die Hungernden spenden damit dann in 10 Jahren die dreifache Menge an Menschen verhungert.

Die Leute müssen mal kapieren, dass man die Probleme anderer Nationen nicht für sie lösen kann.
(auch wenn es manchmal grausam ist)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B2YqQBKflg

Mal abgesehen vom Religionsgeschwurbele am Anfang, finde ich "AchSchades" unzensierte, ungekuerzte und UNTERTITELTE Rede vor den Vereinten Nationen (UN) doch ziemlich interessant, denn er legt den Finger in die Wunde der selbst ernannten "Gutmenschen"... sehr schoen wie die Vertreter der USA wie bockige Kleinkinder den Saal verlassen (und sich weitere "aufrechte Demokratien" dem anschliessen) - ich will mal nicht behaupten, im Iran laeuft alles "rund", ich bekomme sowieso (wie wir alle hier) zu 99% nur vorgefilterte Informationen mit, aber eines steht fest: dumm ist "AchSchade" ganz gewiss nicht!


----------



## hBGl (25. März 2012)

Dumm ist er nicht aber ganz sicher religiös verblendet.

Wenn es nach mir ginge hätten wir mit diesen Fanatikern nichts zu tun ... mit einem Staat der die Todesstrafe für Gotteslästerung verübt (wie in Saudi Arabien).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. März 2012)

Der Iran und seine Kulturgeschichte ist eigentlich sehr interessant - aber, behaupte ich mal, durch die ganze Mullahkaste pervertiert worden.


----------



## A3000T (26. März 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich, hätte ich einen durchgeknallten, sich selbst bemitleidenden und überall mit der Holocaustkeule schwingenden, aggressiven Staat wie Israel in meiner Nachbarschaft, ich hätte nicht nur eine Atombombe im Keller. Es geht hier (in meinen Augen) nicht darum, ein Aggressionspotential herzustellen, sondern sich schlicht und einfach vor einem Land zu schützen, welches a) ebenfalls über Atomwaffen verfügt,  b) ebenfalls immer instabiler wird (siehe Konflikt zwischen der gemäßigten Bevölkerung und den orthodoxen Juden) und c) das Völkerrecht (siehe Präventionskrieg) mit Füßen tritt, es höchstens mal (meist unter dem Schwingen der Holocaustkeule) einfordert, wenn es sich mal wieder unsinnigerweise gegängelt fühlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Dumm ist er nicht aber ganz sicher religiös verblendet.



Auf religiös kann man das imho auch nicht reduzieren. Im Gegenteil, seine Unterststützer sollen sich in letzter Zeit ganz schön schwer tun mit den religiösen Autoritäten im Iran. Allerdings ist es zumindest mir bei dieser Kreuzung aus gewandtem Redner und extremistischen Hetzer bislang auch nicht gelungen herauszufinden, was denn sonst seine Kernmotivation ist.



> Wenn es nach mir ginge hätten wir mit diesen Fanatikern nichts zu tun ... mit einem Staat der die Todesstrafe für Gotteslästerung verübt (wie in Saudi Arabien).


 
Solange Guido noch Wirtschaftsverbindungen in Ländern ausbaut, in denen auf homosexuelle Akte die Todesstrafe steht...


----------



## Icejester (26. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Dumm ist er nicht aber ganz sicher religiös verblendet.


 
Der eigentliche Witz in Tüten ist ja, daß die da noch wesentlich härtere Geschosse auffahren können. Ahmadinedschad ist gegen seine ärgsten Konkurrenten, Ali Laridschani, wohl noch gemäßigt, was die religiöse Verblendung angeht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Aber natürlich geifert die BLÖD gleich wieder was von Holocaustleugnung (Bild Artikel). Ich habe nicht gehört, dass er den HC geleugnet hätte.
> 
> Doch, das hat er, gleich mehrmals.
> Und da ist er eben nicht der einzige, der das leugnet. Leider sind die Fakten aber nun mal andere.
> ...



Wieso ist das nicht unsere Angelegenheit? 
Ich finde es richtig und wichtig darauf hinzuweisen und natürlich muss man auch die Staaten kritisieren, die das machen, obwohl man mit denen wirtschaftliche Beziehnungen hat.
Allerdings kannst du als Staat auch nichts anders machen als es kritisieren und zu verurteilen, mehr passiert eh nicht.




Icejester schrieb:


> Und seit wann gilt das deutsche Grundgesetz im Iran?!
> 
> Ideen haben manche Leute...



Das gilt da gar nicht aber im Grundgesetzt ist nun mal nicht von Deutschen die rede sondern von Menschen allgemein und daher ist es eben unser Recht das zu kritisieren, was im Iran oder in anderen Ländern passiert, denn das würde bei uns eben nicht passieren.
Dass diese Kritiken in der Luft verpuffen ist klar, das wird hier nicht anders sein.
Veränderungen können nur von Innen heraus kommen, wie eben in den arabischen Staaten in Nord Afrika oder wie jetzt in Syrien. Schlimm ist dann immer, dass einige Staaten diese Regime dann weiterhin unterstützen, wie eben die Russen in Syrien.
Man muss den Menschen eine Chance geben und sie ihnen auch lassen. Dass es in arabischen Ländern keine Demokratie geben wird, wie im Westen, sollte aber auch klar sein, denn im arabischen Raum wird es keine Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat geben. So weit sind die einfach noch nicht. Da fehlt ein "Martin Luther". Vielleicht kommt der noch, vielleicht nicht, keine Ahnung.
Aber deswegen sollte man das nicht verteufeln, nur weil einige Fanatiker darunter sind, die irgendwelche Gottesstaaten ausrufen.

Guck dir Rick Santorum an. Der ist doch nicht besser. Was der fordert, bzw. machen will, ist doch ebenso nicht mit den Menschenrechten vereinbar und mich persönlich graust es schon, falls der ins Weiße Haus einziehen sollte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ahmadinedschad ist ja allgemein nicht unbedingt für ein differenziertes Bild der Welt bekannt und wenn man aus iranischer Perspektive eine einzelne, verallgemeinerte Aussage über Europa treffen möchte, liegt er goldrichtig. Oder wann hat sich Europa jemals offen gegen die USA gestellt? Das Maximum ist doch in aller Regel, dass ein paar europäische Staaten bei ein paar US-Initivativen nicht mitmachen. Und selbst dann heißt das oftmals nur "nicht aktiv und direkt", aber man ist sofort wieder bei der Sache den USA auszuhelfen, wenn die wegen der nicht-unterstützten Aktion woanders Unterstützung gebrauchen könnten



Du darfst halt nicht außer Acht lassen, dass Europa ohne die USA entweder eine nationalsozialistisches Regime geworden wäre oder ein kommunistisches. Such es dir aus.
Daher wird Europa im Zweifel immer eher an der Seite der USA stehen als an der Seite von Ländern, die eben nichts mit Europa gemein haben.
Und solange es im Iran keine Meinungsfreiheit (das ich zu den Menschenrechten zähle) und keine Pressefreiheit gibt, wird Europa immer das unterstützen, was die USA denken oder eben Israel.
Ich glaube Westerwelle hatte letztens den Israelis zugesichert, sie in allen Belangen zu unterstützen (natürlich non militärisch).



hBGl schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge hätten wir mit diesen Fanatikern nichts zu tun ... mit einem Staat der die Todesstrafe für Gotteslästerung verübt (wie in Saudi Arabien).



Solange Saudi Arabien hunderte von Milliarden Dollar in westlichen Unternehmen/Börsen hat, wird sich das nicht ändern, außerdem ist Saudi Arabien militärisch ein wichtiger Standort für die USA.
Und die Saudis sind auch sehr daran interessiert mit den USA zu kooperieren, denn die USA liefern Waffen, mit denen sie eventuell einen Volksaufstand niederschlagen könnten.

Klar ist aber auch, dass sich das weit verzweigte Königshaus nicht ewig halten kann, aber bisher ist kein Ende in Sicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Witz in Tüten ist ja, daß die da noch wesentlich härtere Geschosse auffahren können. Ahmadinedschad ist gegen seine ärgsten Konkurrenten, Ali Laridschani, wohl noch gemäßigt, was die religiöse Verblendung angeht.



Der Iran ist nun mal ein Gottesstaat und dementsprechend werden religiöse Minderheiten verfolgt/unterdürckt/getötet. Dabei spielt es nun keine Rolle, ob Ahmadinedschad am Ruder ist oder nicht und soviel hat er eh nicht zu sagen, die religiösen Führer sind die Bosse des Landes, die entscheiden auch, ob sie die Bombe bauen oder nicht.
Und ich will nicht, dass der Iran Atomwaffen hat.
Ich habe keine Lust ein zweites Nordkorea zu erleben wo ein Staat dann zum Erpresser wird, nur weil er Atomwaffen hat.

Andererseits frage ich mich, wieso der Iran nicht schon vor Jahren aus dem Atomwaffensperrvertrag ausgetreten ist. 
Israel ist auch nicht Mitglied, daher gibt es keine Kommision, die in Israel irgendwas untersuchen darf.
Wobei die Israelis ihre Atomwaffen eh von den USA "geklaut" haben.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange Guido noch Wirtschaftsverbindungen in Ländern ausbaut, in denen auf homosexuelle Akte die Todesstrafe steht...


 
Das wäre doch was wenn Guido nach Saudi Arabien reist und anstatt von seinem Amtskollegen begrüßt zu werden ins Gefängnis geworfen wird. 

Was ist eigentlich wenn Rick Santorum US Präsident wird? Er will ja angeblich nicht christliche Länder missionieren.


----------



## Icejester (27. März 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt da gar nicht aber im Grundgesetzt ist nun mal nicht von Deutschen die rede sondern von Menschen allgemein und daher ist es eben unser Recht das zu kritisieren, was im Iran oder in anderen Ländern passiert, denn das würde bei uns eben nicht passieren.



Nö. Im Grundgesetz kann auch von kleinen grünen Männchen die Rede sein. Das gibt uns trotzdem kein Recht, irgendwem was vom hohen Roß herab zu erzählen.

Im GG ist von "Menschen" die Rede, weil seine Vorschriften eben nicht nur für Deutsche sondern auch für in Deutschland befindliche Ausländer gelten sollen. Das hat nicht das Geringste mit dem Reinreden in Angelegenheiten anderer Staaten oder einem weltweiten Geltungsanspruch oder einer gefühlten moralischen Überlegenheit dem Rest der Welt gegenüber zu tun.



> Dass es in arabischen Ländern keine Demokratie geben wird, wie im Westen, sollte aber auch klar sein, denn im arabischen Raum wird es keine Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat geben. So weit sind die einfach noch nicht. Da fehlt ein "Martin Luther". Vielleicht kommt der noch, vielleicht nicht, keine Ahnung.


Martin Luther ist eigentlich wesentlich weniger entscheidend für die Trennung von Kirche und Staat als weltliche Fürsten, die keinen Bock mehr hatten, sich von Rom Vorschriften machen zu lassen. Insofern wäre es an den ganzen arabischen Scheichs, Präsidenten und ähnlichem, ihren armseligen Klerus endlich mal zum Teufel zu jagen.



> Aber deswegen sollte man das nicht verteufeln, nur weil einige Fanatiker darunter sind, die irgendwelche Gottesstaaten ausrufen.


Doch. Genau deshalb sollte man exakt das verteufeln. Wenn ein gesamter Wertekanon so aufgebaut ist, daß er zwangsläufig immer eine Fusion von weltlicher und geistlicher Herrschaft anstrebt, ist er insgesamt für alle Beteiligten schädlich und sollte beseitigt werden.



> Guck dir Rick Santorum an. Der ist doch nicht besser. Was der fordert, bzw. machen will, ist doch ebenso nicht mit den Menschenrechten vereinbar und mich persönlich graust es schon, falls der ins Weiße Haus einziehen sollte.


Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der ganz genau will. Viel davon wird wahrscheinlich eh nicht umgesetzt. Obwohl die Republikaner da in der Regel verläßlicher als die Demokraten sind. Obama hat auch viel versprochen und am Ende ist außer heißer Luft nix von Bestand gekommen.



> Der Iran ist nun mal ein Gottesstaat und dementsprechend werden religiöse Minderheiten verfolgt/unterdürckt/getötet. Dabei spielt es nun keine Rolle, ob Ahmadinedschad am Ruder ist oder nicht und soviel hat er eh nicht zu sagen, die religiösen Führer sind die Bosse des Landes, die entscheiden auch, ob sie die Bombe bauen oder nicht.


Im Lichte dessen, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, ist es für alle Beteiligten von Vorteil, wenn der weltliche Machthaber möglichst wenig mit den religiösen Oberhäuptern kuschelt. Langfristig kann es daher sehr wohl einen Unterschied machen, ob der Eine oder der Andere Präsident ist. Und ein Wechsel der Staatsform muß ja nicht immer nur vom Volk ausgehen. Ein kleiner Militärputsch verläuft meist mit deutlich weniger Opfern.



> Und ich will nicht, dass der Iran Atomwaffen hat.
> Ich habe keine Lust ein zweites Nordkorea zu erleben wo ein Staat dann zum Erpresser wird, nur weil er Atomwaffen hat.


Ich glaube, das will keiner, der halbwegs bei Trost ist. Umso weniger verstehe ich, wieso hier immer mehr Zeit ins Land geht.



> Andererseits frage ich mich, wieso der Iran nicht schon vor Jahren aus dem Atomwaffensperrvertrag ausgetreten ist.
> Israel ist auch nicht Mitglied, daher gibt es keine Kommision, die in Israel irgendwas untersuchen darf.
> Wobei die Israelis ihre Atomwaffen eh von den USA "geklaut" haben.


Vielleicht gehen damit irgendwelche Vorteile einher, die wir von hier aus gar nicht beurteilen können. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich wenn Rick Santorum US Präsident wird? Er will ja angeblich nicht christliche Länder missionieren.


 
"Mit Feuer und Schwert", oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? 
Ob wir dann auch missioniert werden? Bei der Schlagkraft unserer Bundeswehr kann das nicht allzu schwierig werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst halt nicht außer Acht lassen, dass Europa ohne die USA entweder eine nationalsozialistisches Regime geworden wäre oder ein kommunistisches. Such es dir aus.



Und ohne Europa wären die USA eine glückliche Gemeinschaft ununterdrückter Ureinwohner 
Es gibt viele wäre wenn und aber. Aus der US-Interpretation des mittleren 20. Jhd. eine Verpflichtung Europas für das 21. Jhd. abzuleiten halte ich für genauso unangemessen, wie Verpflichtungen Deutschlands gegenüber Israel oder den USA gegenüber Schwarzafrika.



> Und solange es im Iran keine Meinungsfreiheit (das ich zu den Menschenrechten zähle) und keine Pressefreiheit gibt, wird Europa immer das unterstützen, was die USA denken oder eben Israel.



Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen Europa kein Problem hat, Regime zu unterstützen, die weder Menschenrechte noch Meinungs-/Pressefreiheit kennen, aber Geld und/oder Öl haben. Die Einstellung zum Iran allein oder auch nur hauptsächlich aus derartigen humanistischen Aspekten abzuleiten ist imho unhaltbar.



> Andererseits frage ich mich, wieso der Iran nicht schon vor Jahren aus dem Atomwaffensperrvertrag ausgetreten ist.
> Israel ist auch nicht Mitglied, daher gibt es keine Kommision, die in Israel irgendwas untersuchen darf.



Damit würde der Iran endgültig die Legitimation zum Angriff geben. Ein Austritt macht nur mit einem atomaren Abschreckungspotential Sinn (siehe Nordkorea). Hat man keine Waffen, kann man quasi nichts gewinnen. Die Kontrollen, die durch den Sperrvertrag (ohne Zusatzprotokoll, dass der Iran afaik eh nicht ratifiziert haben) selbst vorgesehen werden, sind afaik ziemlich lasch und wurden vom Iran lange Zeit problemlos erfüllt (ihr ziviles Anreicherungsprogramm haben sie wohl einige Zeit lang nicht gut genug dokumentiert - aber tatsächlich verbotene Aktivitäten gab es in dem Zusammenhang trotzdem nicht). Schließlich gibt es ja umgekehrt auch eine reihe von Mitgliedern, die z.B. unangekündigte iranische Untersuchungen in ihren militärischen Forschungseinrichtungen nicht zulassen wollen 
Das Problem im Iran ist, dass einige Leute unterstellen, es gäbe Forschungsarbeiten, die vor einfachen Kontrollen verborgen werden - weswegen der Iran drastisch erweiterte Kontrollen zulassen soll (die nicht nur mögliche Nuklearprogramme, sondern de facto sämtliche militärischen Geheimnisse offenlegen würden). Diese Forderungen werden nicht auf Basis der Unterzeichnung des Sperrvertrages gestellt und würden dementsprechend mit einem Austritt auch nicht aufhören.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich wenn Rick Santorum US Präsident wird? Er will ja angeblich nicht christliche Länder missionieren.


 
Ich sags mal so: Wenn der President wird, fange ich an, Parteien zu wählen, die entweder Deutschland oder (bevorzugt) die USA aus der NATO raushaben wollen.


----------



## hBGl (28. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf religiös kann man das imho auch nicht reduzieren. Im Gegenteil, seine Unterststützer sollen sich in letzter Zeit ganz schön schwer tun mit den religiösen Autoritäten im Iran. Allerdings ist es zumindest mir bei dieser Kreuzung aus gewandtem Redner und extremistischen Hetzer bislang auch nicht gelungen herauszufinden, was denn sonst seine Kernmotivation ist.


 
"Religion" kann man das auch nicht nennen, wenn die einzige religiöse Komponente darin besteht die Gewalt und die Verbrechen zu vertuschen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ist das nicht unsere Angelegenheit?
> Ich  finde es richtig und wichtig darauf hinzuweisen und natürlich muss man  auch die Staaten kritisieren, die das machen, obwohl man mit denen  wirtschaftliche Beziehnungen hat.
> Allerdings kannst du als Staat auch nichts anders machen als es kritisieren und zu verurteilen, mehr passiert eh nicht.



Es ist nicht unsere Angelegenheit in dem Sinne, dass man als deutsche Regierung keine Truppen da reinschicken muss zum Beispiel.


----------



## Seeefe (28. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unsere Angelegenheit in dem Sinne, dass man als deutsche Regierung keine Truppen da reinschicken muss zum Beispiel.


 
Das hat doch auch keiner gesagt


----------



## hBGl (28. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das hat doch auch keiner gesagt


 
Es wurde gefragt warum es nicht unsere Angelegenheit sei und darauf hab ich geantwortet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nö. Im Grundgesetz kann auch von kleinen grünen Männchen die Rede sein. Das gibt uns trotzdem kein Recht, irgendwem was vom hohen Roß herab zu erzählen.



Und wieso nicht?
Wir erzählen doch auch, bzw. die FDP macht das, wie man ein Wirtschaftssystem formen soll, damit es super läuft.
Wenns ums Geld geht, ist es als legitim anderen seine Meinung aufzuschwatzen, wenns um Grundrechte des Menschen geht, nicht?



Icejester schrieb:


> Im GG ist von "Menschen" die Rede, weil seine Vorschriften eben nicht nur für Deutsche sondern auch für in Deutschland befindliche Ausländer gelten sollen. Das hat nicht das Geringste mit dem Reinreden in Angelegenheiten anderer Staaten oder einem weltweiten Geltungsanspruch oder einer gefühlten moralischen Überlegenheit dem Rest der Welt gegenüber zu tun.



Niemand redet irgendwelchen Leuten was rein. Es geht darum, dass es legitim ist, andere Staaten zu kritisieren.
Deutschland wird ja auch wegen seiner Staatsschulden kritisiert (und das zu Recht), wieso dürfen wir dann nicht auch kritisieren?
Oder darf man nur bei bestimmten Sachen kritisieren und woanders muss man schweigen?



Icejester schrieb:


> Martin Luther ist eigentlich wesentlich weniger entscheidend für die Trennung von Kirche und Staat als weltliche Fürsten, die keinen Bock mehr hatten, sich von Rom Vorschriften machen zu lassen. Insofern wäre es an den ganzen arabischen Scheichs, Präsidenten und ähnlichem, ihren armseligen Klerus endlich mal zum Teufel zu jagen.



Martin Luther hat die Kirche gespalten, er hat den engstirnigen Katholizismus einen Spiegel vor die Nase gehalten, wie Macht besessen und gierig er ist und die Menschen haben sich von diesem Katholizismus abgewandt. Erst dadurch kam es überhaupt in den Sinn Kirche und Staat voneinander zu trennen.
Das Dilemma im arabischen Raum ist nur, dass es keinen allgemein anerkannten Führer des Islams gibt. Die haben keinen Papst, also von wem lossagen?
Und wenn man sich von irgendwas lossagt, kommen die an, von denen man sich lossagen will und bomben dich wieder zurück. Meiner Meinung nach ein Kreislauf dessen Ende nicht abzusehen ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Doch. Genau deshalb sollte man exakt das verteufeln. Wenn ein gesamter Wertekanon so aufgebaut ist, daß er zwangsläufig immer eine Fusion von weltlicher und geistlicher Herrschaft anstrebt, ist er insgesamt für alle Beteiligten schädlich und sollte beseitigt werden.



Du kannst das nicht verteufeln. Du kannst nicht 1 Milliarde Muslime über einen Kamm scheren, nur weil ein paar schwachsinnige Betonköpfe dabei sind.
Die gleichen Betonköpfe hast du auch in der christlichen Welt. Nur dass die eben keine Sprengfallen bauen, sondern das mit Worten machen. Das Ergebnis ist aber nicht so viel anders.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der ganz genau will. Viel davon wird wahrscheinlich eh nicht umgesetzt. Obwohl die Republikaner da in der Regel verläßlicher als die Demokraten sind. Obama hat auch viel versprochen und am Ende ist außer heißer Luft nix von Bestand gekommen.



Obama konnte seine Versprechen nicht halten, weil die Republikaner seine Politik im Senat blockiert haben. Bzw. haben sie seine Gesetzesentwürfe so dermaßen verwässert, dass nichts Sinnvolles übrig geblieben ist.

Rick Santorum traue ich z.B. gar nichts zu, weder das Finanzproblem/Schuldenproblem in den Griff zu bekommen noch innenpolitisch zu Punkten geschweige denn außenpolitisch zu Punkten.
Mit ihm werden die USA in einen neuen Krieg gehen (in welchen auch immer).
(aber das könnte man eher im Präsidententhread aufgreifen als in diesem Thread)



Icejester schrieb:


> Im Lichte dessen, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, ist es für alle Beteiligten von Vorteil, wenn der weltliche Machthaber möglichst wenig mit den religiösen Oberhäuptern kuschelt. Langfristig kann es daher sehr wohl einen Unterschied machen, ob der Eine oder der Andere Präsident ist. Und ein Wechsel der Staatsform muß ja nicht immer nur vom Volk ausgehen. Ein kleiner Militärputsch verläuft meist mit deutlich weniger Opfern.



Ein Militärputsch wird es im Iran nicht geben, den gab es woanders auch nicht.
Alle Veränderungen im arabischen Raum in den letzten Monaten gingen immer vom einfachen Volk aus. Entweder schafften sie es oder sie wurden niedergeschossen.
Im Iran gab es vor Jahren auch eine kleine Revolution, aber sie wurde mit staatlicher Härte niedergeschlagen und jetzt traut sich niemand mehr was zu machen.
Der Iran ist heute weiter von einer Liberalisierung entfernt als er es vor 4 Jahren war.
Und deshalb wird die iranische Führung auch weiterhin an ihren Dingen festhalten und sich einen Dreck um das scheren, was Europa oder die USA sagen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das will keiner, der halbwegs bei Trost ist. Umso weniger verstehe ich, wieso hier immer mehr Zeit ins Land geht.



Aber die Europäer machen sich auch ein wenig unglaubwürdig, wenn sie eine Forderung plus Sanktionen in den Raum stellen und dann passiert nichts, weil sie entweder Angst vor den Konsequenten haben oder sich nicht einig sind.
Jedem sollte klar sein, dass Israel das nicht abwarten wird und wenn Israel zuschlägt, werden die USA hineingezogen und schließlich auch Europa.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ohne Europa wären die USA eine glückliche Gemeinschaft ununterdrückter Ureinwohner
> Es gibt viele wäre wenn und aber. Aus der US-Interpretation des mittleren 20. Jhd. eine Verpflichtung Europas für das 21. Jhd. abzuleiten halte ich für genauso unangemessen, wie Verpflichtungen Deutschlands gegenüber Israel oder den USA gegenüber Schwarzafrika.



Israel wird auch in 500 Jahren noch darauf pochen, dass Deutschland vor 570 Jahen Juden getötet haben und auch in 500 Jahren wird Israel darauf pochen, dass es ihr Gebiet ist, weil sie vor 2500 Jahren mal dort umher geirrt sind.
So ist das nun mal. 

Und Europa ist sich kulturell, wirtschaftlich und politisch nun mal den USA sehr ähnlich, ähnlicher als arabischen Staaten und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Europäer sind halt damals ausgewandert und haben sich den neuen Kontinent unter den Nagel gerissen.
Und wie das bei Besiedlungen eben so ist, das ist auch Evolution, der, der schon da ist, muss aufpassen, dass er nicht weg ist, wenn das Besiedeln erfolgt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen Europa kein Problem hat, Regime zu unterstützen, die weder Menschenrechte noch Meinungs-/Pressefreiheit kennen, aber Geld und/oder Öl haben. Die Einstellung zum Iran allein oder auch nur hauptsächlich aus derartigen humanistischen Aspekten abzuleiten ist imho unhaltbar.



Jop, klar tun sie das, aber diese Länder drohen auch nicht andere Länder von der Landkarte zu tilgen oder heimlich Atomwaffen zu entwickeln.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem im Iran ist, dass einige Leute unterstellen, es gäbe Forschungsarbeiten, die vor einfachen Kontrollen verborgen werden - weswegen der Iran drastisch erweiterte Kontrollen zulassen soll (die nicht nur mögliche Nuklearprogramme, sondern de facto sämtliche militärischen Geheimnisse offenlegen würden). Diese Forderungen werden nicht auf Basis der Unterzeichnung des Sperrvertrages gestellt und würden dementsprechend mit einem Austritt auch nicht aufhören.



Das wäre doch auch nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist halt, dass diese Ergebnisse eben allgemein vorgetragen werden und dann weiß jeder bescheid.
Das ist aber nicht das Problem der Kontrolleure, sondern alleine das Problem Irans. Wenn sie ihre Atomanlagen abseits von Militäranlagen gebaut hätten (um eben Forschung für zivile Nutzung zu betreiben), gibt es auch keine Probleme.
Haben sie die Atomanlagen aber dort hingebaut und integriert, wo sie auch ihre militärische Forschung haben, dürfen sie sich eben nicht wundern, wenn das nicht allgemein begrüßt wird.



hBGl schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unsere Angelegenheit in dem Sinne, dass man als deutsche Regierung keine Truppen da reinschicken muss zum Beispiel.


 
Deutschland hat auch nicht vor Truppen hinzuschicken, es ist nur legitim, dass man Dinge, die man nicht gut findet, kritisiert. Das ist völlig normal.
Jeder Bombenanschlag irgendwo wird grundsätzlich verurteilt und kritisiert. Wieso also sollte man nicht auch Verletzungen von Menschenrechten kritisieren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, klar tun sie das, aber diese Länder drohen auch nicht andere Länder von der Landkarte zu tilgen oder heimlich Atomwaffen zu entwickeln.



Trotz regelmäßiger Behauptungen dieser Art habe ich bis heute keine Quelle gesehen, in der der Iran damit droht, andere Länder von der Landkarte zu tilgen oder (heimlich) Atomwaffen zu entwickeln. Ahmadinedschad hat Israel das Existenzrecht abgesprochen und befürwortet, dass es von der Landkarte verschwindet - ja. Aber das ist keine Handlungsankündigung, sondern eine Einstellung. Die FDP findet (laut ihrem Wahlprogramm) auch Klima- und Umweltschutz toll und richtig. Aber sie tut ausdrücklich nichts dafür, sondern lieber was dagegen.

Dagegen gibt es ein gewisses Land, das von Deutschland aktiv unterstützt wird und sogar hochmoderne Waffensysteme auf staatliche Kosten erhält, dass ganz offen anderen Staaten mit Angriffskriegen droht. Ein noch viel größeres Land, dass wir als engen Partner behandeln, hat bekanntermaßen sogar schon mehrfach solche initiiert.
Die deutsche Außenpolitik enthält so verdammt wenig Moral, dass man damit im Falle Iran definitiv nichts begründen kann.



> Das ist aber nicht das Problem der Kontrolleure, sondern alleine das Problem Irans. Wenn sie ihre Atomanlagen abseits von Militäranlagen gebaut hätten (um eben Forschung für zivile Nutzung zu betreiben), gibt es auch keine Probleme.



Ähhhh - nee?
Abgesehen davon, dass sie große Teile ihrer Nuklearanlagen getrennt aufgebaut haben, hilft dass nicht einmal dagegen, dass USA und Israel Militäranlagen ohne Kontakt zum zivieln Programm durchsuchen wollen, weil man da ja was versteckt haben könnte.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2012)

Mir persönlich ist der Iran eigentlich egal. Sollen sie doch ihre Atomwaffen bauen und besitzen. Ich verstehe nicht wieso Europa oder Deutschland das kümmert?
Pakistan und Indien haben auch Atomwaffen und das Konfliktpotenzial ist dort nicht so viel geringer als im Nahen Osten aber darüber klagt niemand.
Die Mullahs werden schon merken ob das eine gute Idee ist Atomwaffen zu haben oder nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist der Iran eigentlich egal. Sollen sie doch ihre Atomwaffen bauen und besitzen. Ich verstehe nicht wieso Europa oder Deutschland das kümmert?
> Pakistan und Indien haben auch Atomwaffen und das Konfliktpotenzial ist dort nicht so viel geringer als im Nahen Osten aber darüber klagt niemand.
> Die Mullahs werden schon merken ob das eine gute Idee ist Atomwaffen zu haben oder nicht.


 
Genau Indien und Pakistan haben schon Atomwaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotz regelmäßiger Behauptungen dieser Art habe ich bis heute keine Quelle gesehen, in der der Iran damit droht, andere Länder von der Landkarte zu tilgen oder (heimlich) Atomwaffen zu entwickeln.



Was ist dann mit solchen Meldungen:
Nahost: Irans Präsident will Israel von der Landkarte tilgen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Ich kann mich an keine Aussage von Seiten Israels erinnern, dass dort einer irgendeinen arabischen Staat auslöschen will (obwohl sie theoretisch die Waffen dazu hätten).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ahmadinedschad hat Israel das Existenzrecht abgesprochen und befürwortet, dass es von der Landkarte verschwindet - ja. Aber das ist keine Handlungsankündigung, sondern eine Einstellung.



Er ruft dazu auf Israel von der Landkarte zu tilgen, das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.
Wenn du hier in Deutschland zum Völkermord aufrufst, landest du im Knast.
Wie also kann man das, was er sagt, mit den Menschrechten, die wir hier alle hochhalten, vereinen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dagegen gibt es ein gewisses Land, das von Deutschland aktiv unterstützt wird und sogar hochmoderne Waffensysteme auf staatliche Kosten erhält, dass ganz offen anderen Staaten mit Angriffskriegen droht. Ein noch viel größeres Land, dass wir als engen Partner behandeln, hat bekanntermaßen sogar schon mehrfach solche initiiert.



Sie drohen nicht mit Angriffkriegen sondern mit der Zerstörung von Anlagen, das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied. 
Ich kann mich an keine israelische Division erinnern, die in den Iran einmarschiert ist oder Teile des Landes besetzt.
Ich kenne aber deutsche Soldaten, die weit entfernt von den Grenzen des eigenen Landes in fremde Länder rumhocken und warten, bis irgendeiner sie wieder rausholt, obwohl von diesem Land keine Bedrohnung gegenüber Deutschland ausging.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er ruft dazu auf Israel von der Landkarte zu tilgen, das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.



Er ruft zu nichts auf. Er sagt, was seiner Meinung nach passieren "muss" oder wird. Er sagt nicht, dass sich der Iran daran beteiligen wird und er fordert auch niemanden auf, das zu machen.



> Wenn du hier in Deutschland zum Völkermord aufrufst, landest du im Knast.
> Wie also kann man das, was er sagt, mit den Menschrechten, die wir hier alle hochhalten, vereinen?



Darum gehts nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass es wenn dann das Völker- und nicht Menschnrecht wäre (er spricht Israel die Existenz ab, nicht dessen Einwohnern), ist allgemein bekannt, dass es um beide zusammen im Iran nicht unbedingt besser gestellt ist, als in SA (n bissl mehr Menschenrecht vielleicht, merklich weniger Völkerrecht).
Es geht darum, ob der Iran mit Angriffen durch das iranische Militär droht.



> Sie drohen nicht mit Angriffkriegen sondern mit der Zerstörung von Anlagen, das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.



Die Bombardierung von fremden Staatsgebiet ist ein kriegerischer Akt.


----------



## Ich 15 (31. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er ruft zu nichts auf. Er sagt, was seiner Meinung nach passieren "muss" oder wird. Er sagt nicht, dass sich der Iran daran beteiligen wird und er fordert auch niemanden auf, das zu machen.


Er leugnet den Holocaust und füttert sein Volk mit Propaganda. Außerdem unterstützt er den Gazastreifen z.B. mit Raketen die schon heute auf Israel geschossen werden, das sind also nicht nur leere Worte.


----------



## Icejester (1. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er ruft zu nichts auf. Er sagt, was seiner Meinung nach passieren "muss" oder wird. Er sagt nicht, dass sich der Iran daran beteiligen wird und er fordert auch niemanden auf, das zu machen.


 
Es kann nicht schaden, nach der Überschrift auch mal weiterzulesen. Dort steht:


> *Irans Präsident Mahmud Ahmadinedschad hat zur Zerstörung Israels  aufgerufen. Es ist das erste Mal seit Jahren, dass ein hoher iranischer  Politiker öffentlich die Auslöschung Israels gefordert hat. Seine  Äußerungen lösten internationale Empörung aus.*


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Deutschland (besser gesagt die BRD) hat heute keinerlei Verpflichtungen Israel gegenüber.



D (BRD gibt es seit der Wiedervereinigung offiziell nichtmehr) leistet noch bis zum Jahr 2??? weltweit Reputationen. Die sind unterschiedlicher Form, zudem weder vertraglich noch zeitlich begrenzt. Die NS jahrtausend Arschkarte halt.

Jena Center Geschichte des 20. Jahrhunderts // Publikationen


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:


> D (BRD gibt es seit der Wiedervereinigung offiziell nichtmehr) leistet noch bis zum Jahr 2??? weltweit Reputationen. Die sind unterschiedlicher Form, zudem weder vertraglich noch zeitlich begrenzt. Die NS jahrtausend Arschkarte halt.
> 
> Jena Center Geschichte des 20. Jahrhunderts // Publikationen


 
Reparationen zahlen wir nicht, wir befinden uns in einem Waffenstillstand, somit wurde nie ein Friedensvertrag unterzeichnet, also mussten wir bisher keine Reparationen zahlen. Ob da mit Israel doch was ausgemacht wurde, keine ahnung


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2012)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist der 2+4 Vertrag vom 12.09.1990 der amtliche Friedensvertrag zwischen Deutschland und den 4 Siegermächten. Gleichzeitig wurde Deutschland wiedervereint.
Ohne diese rechtliche Regelung des Friedens hätte es keine Wiedervereinigung geben können.

Und mit Israel gibt es keinen Friedensvertrag da Israel erst nach dem Weltkrieg gegründet wurde.

Was Reparaturzahlungen angeht kenne ich mich nicht aus aber ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben dass Deutschland keine Reparaturzahlungen mehr leisten muss.
Erst dieses Jahr ist eine Klage am internationalen Gerichtshof  abgelehnt worden weil einige Italiener Deutschland aufgrund von Vorkommnisse im 2. Weltkrieg auf Schadenersatz verklagt hatten aber gescheitert sind weil das die Staatsimmunität verletzt.


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2012)

Nein, einen Friedensvertrag gibt es immernoch nicht, nur einen waffenstillstand, jedoch hat man in dem 2+4 Vertrag alles was für die Wiedervereinigung usw. nötig war geregelt, sprich das die Grenzen von Deutschland endlich seien usw. 
Als Friedensvertrag kann man den nicht sehen.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2012)

Einige Quellen sagen auch dass bei heutigem Völkerrecht kein Friedensvertrag im ursprünglichen Sinne mehr nötig ist. Mit der Kapitulation Deutschlands waren die Kriegshandlungen beendet und wird als Friedensvertrag gewertet. Denn eine Kapitulation ist kein Waffenstillstand. Es ist eine Niederlage.

Allerdings hat das auch nichts mit dem Thread Thema zu tun.


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2012)

Durch einen Friedensvertrag hätten wir aber Reparationen zahlen müssen, was aber nie geschehen ist, sprich es so keinen Friedensvertrag gegeben hat.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2012)

Deutschland hat genug Reparaturen gezahlt.


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland hat genug Reparaturen gezahlt.


 
Fragt sich dann nur an wen. Polen zum Beispiel musste mit den Zerbombten Städten leben


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2012)

Deutsche Städte wurden auch zerbombt. Das ist nun mal so gewesen.

Hat aber nichts mit dem Iran zu tun.


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutsche Städte wurden auch zerbombt. Das ist nun mal so gewesen.
> 
> Hat aber nichts mit dem Iran zu tun.


 
Da sag ich nur selbst schuld. Wie gesagt Reparationen im Sinne von Entschädigungszahlungen an Opferländer gab es, zum Glück für uns, nicht.


----------



## Icejester (1. April 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:


> D (BRD gibt es seit der Wiedervereinigung offiziell nichtmehr) leistet noch bis zum Jahr 2??? weltweit Reputationen. Die sind unterschiedlicher Form, zudem weder vertraglich noch zeitlich begrenzt. Die NS jahrtausend Arschkarte halt.
> 
> Jena Center Geschichte des 20. Jahrhunderts // Publikationen


 


Seeefe schrieb:


> Durch einen Friedensvertrag hätten wir aber Reparationen zahlen müssen, was aber nie geschehen ist, sprich es so keinen Friedensvertrag gegeben hat.


 


Seeefe schrieb:


> Fragt sich dann nur an wen. Polen zum Beispiel musste mit den Zerbombten Städten leben


 


Seeefe schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur selbst schuld. Wie gesagt Reparationen im Sinne von Entschädigungszahlungen an Opferländer gab es, zum Glück für uns, nicht.


 
Eure Geschichtskenntnisse sind schockierend! Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ich kann für Euch nur hoffen, daß Ihr gerade mal 14 seid. Dann läßt sich in den nächsten vier bis sechs Jahren vielleicht noch was nachholen. Andernfalls sollte man vielleicht einfach still sein, bevor man so komplett die Hosen runterläßt. Da muß man sich ja schon beim Lesen fremdschämen...


----------



## Malkav85 (1. April 2012)

Geht es hier eigentlich noch mit dem Thema weiter, oder wird hier Geschichtsunterricht unternommen?

Bitte btt!


----------



## Icejester (1. April 2012)

Das mit dem Unterricht kannst Du gerne machen. Mir ist das zu mühsam.

Und was das Thema betrifft: Vermutlich weiß außer ein paar Iranern niemand, ob der Iran Atomwaffen entwickelt. Von daher ist es eigentlich auch sinnfrei, sich darüber die Köpfe heiß zu reden


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und was das Thema betrifft: Vermutlich weiß außer ein paar Iranern niemand, ob der Iran Atomwaffen entwickelt. Von daher ist es eigentlich auch sinnfrei, sich darüber die Köpfe heiß zu reden


 
Das sehe ich genauso.
Im Prinzip kann der Westen nichts anders machen als warten bis die Iraner entweder die Atombombe haben oder eben nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2012)

Könnte man bitte beim Thema Iran bleiben und die Geschichtsverdreherei in ein anderes Forum verlagern?
Danke.




Icejester schrieb:


> Es kann nicht schaden, nach der Überschrift auch mal weiterzulesen. Dort steht:
> [/B]


 
Es kann nicht schaden, nach dem Untertitel weiterzulesen und nach tatsächlichen Zitaten Ausschau zu halten, anstatt seine Meinung aus Interpretationen von SPONtis zu kopieren


----------



## Icejester (1. April 2012)

Soll ich jetzt den ganzen Artikel hier zitieren, oder was? Das wäre vermutlich nicht einmal legal. Der Teaser nimmt nur vorweg, was nachher ausführlich dargelegt wird.


----------



## Lazarus_at (2. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich jetzt den ganzen Artikel hier zitieren, oder was? Das wäre vermutlich nicht einmal legal. Der Teaser nimmt nur vorweg, was nachher ausführlich dargelegt wird.



Ich habs einige Seiten vorher schon mal gepostet

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/u...edschad-der-iranische-schluesselsatz-1.287333


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

Wo ist aber der Unterschied?
Ob er nun sagt dass Israel ausradiert werden muss oder ob er sagt dass Israel Geschichte werden muss. 
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Er will Israel weg haben.


----------



## Lazarus_at (2. April 2012)

1. Es ist von der Besatzung Jerusalems die Rede, die beendet werden soll.

2. Ist seine Aussage selbst nur ein Zitat von Khomeini. Der wiederum hat diese Aussage damals im Zusammenhang mit dem Schah-Regime im Iran getätigt. Und ich denke nicht das Khomeini anno dazumals den Iran vernichten wollte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2012)

3. Ist das ganze eben immer noch keine Aussage über militärische Handlungen.
Man kann ihm persönlich das vorhalten, man kann es als Grund zur Annahme nehmen, dass er weiterhin Terroristen finanziell unterstützen wird - aber es liefert keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür, dass ein Militärschlag gegen iranische (Atom)Anlagen irgend eine Bedrohung für Israel neutralisieren könnte.

Derartige Anhaltspunkte liefern bis auf weiteres auch keine Geheimdienstberichte. Aber es gibt jede Menge Hinweise darauf, dass ein Militärschlag die Sicherheit Israels und aller anderen westlichen Einrichtungen und Personen im arabischen Raum dramatisch verschlechtern könnte.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. April 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand bereitet einen Krieg gegen den Iran vor und ob der Iran Atomwaffen entwickelt weiß niemand sonst als die Iraner.
> Und die werden sicher nichts verlauten.
> 
> Außerdem geht es in dem Konflikt nicht um Atomwaffen sondern um eine mögliche Blockade der Straße von Hormus durch die Iraner.
> ...



säbelrasseln das gefährlich sein kann - denn es ist hinreichend bekannt, das der iran uran anreichert - auch auf die konzentration die für eine bombe nötig ist, deshalb würde ich ein "der iran entwickelt keine atomwaffen" nicht unterschreiben, sondern sagen:

es ist nicht bekannt ob der iran atomwaffen entwickelt (naja zumindest uns ist es nicht bekannt, wer weiß was CIA, NSA, der MOSSAD etc. wissen - vll warten die nur auf den richtigen augenblick um zu zu schlagen oder sie sabotieren das projekt (falls es existiert...naja wenn man deren "cheffe" reden hört (mr. achmadinedschad...hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) dann glaube ich schon (d.h. ich gehe vom Worst-Case-Scenario aus) das die gerne ne atomwaffe hätten um mehr gewicht bei verhandlungen etc. zu haben, wie nord-korea!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Seeefe (3. April 2012)

Der Mossad sabotiert schon länger Iranische Atomanlagen, die fackeln nicht lange. Natürlich alles nicht offiziel


----------



## DarthLAX (3. April 2012)

darauf wollte ich raus, vor allem da der MOSSAD IMHO einer der besten geheimdienste weltweit ist.

davon können sich sogar die amis mit ihrer riesen geheimdienste landschaft (die haben ja mehr als 10 einzel-dienste...verrückt und dann haben sie noch streit weil sie sich gegenseitig net helfen bzw. jeder für alles zuständig sein will, vor allem wenn fälle prestige bringen!) ein paar scheiben abschneiden!

mfg LAX


----------



## Icejester (3. April 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> darauf wollte ich raus, vor allem da der MOSSAD IMHO einer der besten geheimdienste weltweit ist.


 
Das hört man ja auch unheimlich oft. Und früher habe ich das auch selbst geglaubt. Aber mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der Mossad nicht für meinen Geschmack etwas zu oft als der beste Geheimdienst bezeichnet wird. Immerhin ist eigentlich der Geheimdienst der beste, von dessen Existenz man nichts weiß oder den man zumindest hoffnungslos unterschätzt. Denn nur dieser Geheimdienst kann ja wirklich unerkannt und im Geheimen arbeiten.


----------



## Seeefe (3. April 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> darauf wollte ich raus, vor allem da der MOSSAD IMHO einer der besten geheimdienste weltweit ist.
> 
> davon können sich sogar die amis mit ihrer riesen geheimdienste landschaft (die haben ja mehr als 10 einzel-dienste...verrückt und dann haben sie noch streit weil sie sich gegenseitig net helfen bzw. jeder für alles zuständig sein will, vor allem wenn fälle prestige bringen!) ein paar scheiben abschneiden!
> 
> mfg LAX



Ne das ist mehr im Innland so, außerhalb haben die Amis nur die CIA und sollte sich da noch ne andere Geheimdienstorganisation von denen einmischen, gibts direkt eins von der CIA aufn hut 


Edit: 
Israel hält die Verluste bei einem Iran Krieg für überschaubar. 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,825492,00.html


----------



## Lazarus_at (3. April 2012)

Man hielt auch Afghanistan und den Irak für überschaubar. Was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> säbelrasseln das gefährlich sein kann - denn es ist hinreichend bekannt, das der iran uran anreichert - auch auf die konzentration die für eine bombe nötig ist,



Das höchste, wovon ich bislang gehört habe, waren 20-30% für einen Forschungsreaktor (dort auch keineswegs unübliche Konzentration). Natürlich kann man auch damit eine Nuklearwaffe bauen (kann man, wenn das ganze groß genug anlegt und genug Sprengstoff hat, mit fast jeder Konzentration), aber es liegt weiter unter den 80% von Little Boy. Von Arbeiten mit Plutonium (afaik wurden bislang weltweit zwei drei Uranbomben gezündet) wurde noch gar nichts gemunkelt.



> (naja zumindest uns ist es nicht bekannt, wer weiß was CIA, NSA, der MOSSAD etc. wissen - vll warten die nur auf den richtigen augenblick um zu zu schlagen



Der CIA spricht offiziell von "keinen Hinweisen". Dem MOSSAD dürfte es egal sein. Umgekehrt dürfte sich der Iran, nach diversen Morden an Nukleartechnikern, wohl auch keine Hoffnungen mehr über den Grad ihrer Geheimhaltung machen und eine Zurückhaltung von Informationen zur Vermeidung einer Vorwarnung macht dann keinen Sinn mehr. Eine Zurückhaltung aus politischen Gründen wäre prinzipiell denkbar ("wenn ihr ab sofort ganz ganz brav seit, verraten wir nicht, dass ihr wirklich dran gearbeitet habt") - aber mal ehrlich: Seiten Israels


----------



## Seeefe (3. April 2012)

Lazarus_at schrieb:


> Man hielt auch Afghanistan und den Irak für überschaubar. Was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja


 
Da hatte Israel aber nichts mit zu tun


----------



## Lazarus_at (3. April 2012)

Naja, denkst du das die Situation im Iran anders ablaufen würde? Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Weiters hätte ich auch weniger Angst vor einem atomar aufgerüsteten Iran (der mMn. Nuklerawaffen nicht offensiv einsetzen würde wenn er welche hätte. Das sie in solch einem Falle nur verlieren könnten ist ihnen wohl selbst bewusst), als vor einer weiteren, destabilisierten, Region im Nahen/Mittleren Osten.


----------



## Icejester (3. April 2012)

Davon kann man jetzt halten, was man will. Aber hier hat sich wohl jemand geäußert, der bei der ganzen Sache wirklich Bescheid weiß. Damit wäre der Titel dieses Threads wohl Makulatur.

Atomstreit: Iranischer Diplomat gesteht A-Waffen-Programm ein - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## acc (4. April 2012)

nö ist er nicht, weil es sich mal wieder nur um propaganda aus dem springer-verlag handelt. im originalartikel steht nirgendwo was von einen iranischen atomwaffenprogramm. eigentlich wird da nur die möglichkeit betrachtet, wie beide seiten aus dem diplomatischen dilemma herauskommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da hatte Israel aber nichts mit zu tun



Kann man trotzdem als Hinweis darauf sehen, wie unfähig die meisten westlichen Militärs sind, wenn es darum geht, zivile Auswirkungen eines Angriffs und damit auch die Chancen auf Frieden nach diesem einzuschätzen. Im Irak mag man ja noch sagen "da wurden die politischen und sozialen Strukturen übersehen und es ja nicht Job des Militärs, nachzufragen, wenn sie über Sachen entscheiden, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben". Aber das die NATO-Streitkräfte sich in Afghanistan 1:1 und freiwillig in der gleichen Situation festgefahren haben, in der die UdSSR ein paar Jahre vorher aufgegeben hat, ist einfach nur peinlich.



Icejester schrieb:


> Davon kann man jetzt halten, was man will. Aber hier hat sich wohl jemand geäußert, der bei der ganzen Sache wirklich Bescheid weiß. Damit wäre der Titel dieses Threads wohl Makulatur.
> 
> Atomstreit: Iranischer Diplomat gesteht A-Waffen-Programm ein - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


 
Traue nie einem Springerartikel, den du nicht selbst gefälscht hast 

Oder:
Ließ wenigstens die Quelle, wenn sie schon freundlicherweise verlinkt wird  



			
				BostonGlobe schrieb:
			
		

> Third, the West needs to understand that crippling sanctions, covert actions, and military strikes might slow down Iran’s nuclear program but will not stop it. In fact, it is too late to demand that Iran suspend enrichment activities; it mastered enrichment technology and reached break-out capability in 2002 and continues to steadily improve its uranium enrichment capabilities.



Man beachte:
Fähigkeit zur Anreicherung seit 2002.
Aussagen zum Bombenbau: inexistent



> Notwithstanding, the United States, the European Union, and even Israel agree on three things: Tehran does not have a bomb, has not decided to build one, and is years away from having a deliverable nuclear warhead.



Klingt ja tatsächlich fast, als hätte der Iran -Zitat BILD-Schwesterblatt: "zum ersten Mal zugegeben, ein Atombombenprogramm zu verfolgen und kurz vor der Bombe zu stehen"


----------



## Icejester (4. April 2012)

acc schrieb:


> nö ist er nicht, weil es sich mal wieder nur um propaganda aus dem springer-verlag handelt. im originalartikel steht nirgendwo was von einen iranischen atomwaffenprogramm. eigentlich wird da nur die möglichkeit betrachtet, wie beide seiten aus dem diplomatischen dilemma herauskommen.


 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Traue nie einem Springerartikel, den du nicht selbst gefälscht hast



Tja. Bäckerblume und Apotheken-Umschau berichten über solch unwichtige Themen leider noch nicht. Sonst würde ich diesen ausgewiesenen Qualitätsjournalismus natürlich auch ganz klar bevorzugen.



> Oder:
> Ließ wenigstens die Quelle, wenn sie schon freundlicherweise verlinkt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt zitierst Du schon den richtigen Abschnitt, scheinst ihn aber nicht zu verstehen. Scheitert es an dem Begriff der "break-out capability"? Dessen Bedeutung ist im Welt-Artikel erklärt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2012)

In der Welt wird erklärt, was unter "nuclear break out" zu verstehen ist. Der Transfer, was denn die "capability" zu einem solchen darstellt, wird dem Leser überlassen.
Aber offensichtlich braucht man dafür Kenntnisse/Fähigkeiten, die über den Stand von Personen, die nur Springer und Wort&Bild Publikationen kennen, hinausgehen.


----------



## Icejester (4. April 2012)

Solide Englischkenntnisse bis zum Ende der Sek. II sollten reichen. Als kleine Handreichung: dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse für "capability"

Aber ich weiß nicht so recht. War Dir der Artikel vielleicht einfach nur zu lang, um ihn sorgfältig zu lesen? Diese Vermutung drängt sich zumindest auf. Sonst wärst Du ja sicherlich auch über das hier gestolpert:


> Der von Mousavian gebrauchte Begriff der „break out capability“  bezeichnet in der Expertensprache den Zeitpunkt, an dem ein Land  grundsätzlich in der Lage ist einen zündfähigen Nuklearsprengkopf zu  bauen.
> 
> „Es bedeutet, dass ein Land über etwa 25 Kilogramm bombenfähiges  spaltbares Material verfügt und zumindest über ein kalt getestetes  Sprengkopfdesign, weil man sichergehen muss, dass das Implosionsprinzip  auch wirklich funktioniert“, sagt Nuklearexperte Hans Rühle.


(Der Zeichensetzungsfehler stammt nicht von mir, sondern ist so im Originalartikel zu finden.)

Interpretationsspielraum sehe ich da jedenfalls keinen.


----------



## hBGl (5. April 2012)

Was gesagt werden muss
von Günter Grass

 Warum schweige ich, verschweige zu lange,
was offensichtlich ist und in Planspielen
geübt wurde, an deren Ende als Überlebende
wir allenfalls Fußnoten sind. 
  Es ist das behauptete Recht auf den Erstschlag,
der das von einem Maulhelden unterjochte
und zum organisierten Jubel gelenkte
iranische Volk auslöschen könnte,
weil in dessen Machtbereich der Bau
einer Atombombe vermutet wird.

  Doch warum untersage ich mir,
jenes andere Land beim Namen zu nennen,
in dem seit Jahren - wenn auch geheimgehalten -
ein wachsend nukleares Potential verfügbar
aber außer Kontrolle, weil keiner Prüfung
zugänglich ist?

  Das allgemeine Verschweigen dieses Tatbestandes,
dem sich mein Schweigen untergeordnet hat,
empfinde ich als belastende Lüge
und Zwang, der Strafe in Aussicht stellt,
sobald er mißachtet wird;
das Verdikt "Antisemitismus" ist geläufig.

  Jetzt aber, weil aus meinem Land,
  das von ureigenen Verbrechen,
  die ohne Vergleich sind,
  Mal um Mal eingeholt und zur Rede gestellt wird,
  wiederum und rein geschäftsmäßig, wenn auch
  mit flinker Lippe als Wiedergutmachung deklariert,
  ein weiteres U-Boot nach Israel
  geliefert werden soll, dessen Spezialität
  darin besteht, allesvernichtende Sprengköpfe
  dorthin lenken zu können, wo die Existenz
  einer einzigen Atombombe unbewiesen ist,
  doch als Befürchtung von Beweiskraft sein will,
  sage ich, was gesagt werden muß.

  Warum aber schwieg ich bislang?
  Weil ich meinte, meine Herkunft,
  die von nie zu tilgendem Makel behaftet ist,
  verbiete, diese Tatsache als ausgesprochene Wahrheit
  dem Land Israel, dem ich verbunden bin
  und bleiben will, zuzumuten.   

  Warum sage ich jetzt erst,
  gealtert und mit letzter Tinte:
  Die Atommacht Israel gefährdet
  den ohnehin brüchigen Weltfrieden?
  Weil gesagt werden muß,
  was schon morgen zu spät sein könnte;
  auch weil wir - als Deutsche belastet genug -
  Zulieferer eines Verbrechens werden könnten,
  das voraussehbar ist, weshalb  unsere Mitschuld
  durch keine der üblichen Ausreden
  zu tilgen wäre. 

  Und zugegeben: ich schweige nicht mehr,
  weil ich der Heuchelei des Westens
  überdrüssig bin; zudem ist zu hoffen,
  es mögen sich viele vom Schweigen befreien,
  den Verursacher der erkennbaren Gefahr
  zum Verzicht auf Gewalt auffordern und
  gleichfalls darauf bestehen,
  daß eine unbehinderte und permanente Kontrolle
  des israelischen atomaren Potentials
  und der iranischen Atomanlagen
  durch eine internationale Instanz
  von den Regierungen beider Länder zugelassen wird. 

  Nur so ist allen, den Israelis und Palästinensern,
  mehr noch, allen Menschen, die in dieser
  vom Wahn okkupierten Region
  dicht bei dicht verfeindet leben
  und letztlich auch uns zu helfen. 


Günter Grass - Was gesagt werden muss
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/g...ael-und-iran-was-gesagt-werden-muss-1.1325809

Reaktion:



> Der Vorstandsvorsitzende des Medienhauses Axel Springer, Mathias Döpfner,    schrieb in der „Bild“-Zeitung, Grass verbreite im raunenden Ton des    Moralisten politisch korrekten Antisemitismus. Er versuche die Schuld der    Deutschen am Holocaust zu relativieren, indem er die Juden zu Tätern mache.


Nach heftiger Kritik - Günter Grass will sich rechtfertigen - Politik - Hamburger Abendblatt

Kaum äußert jemand Kritik am Zionismus wird er als Antisemit gebranntmarkt. Die gesamte Hurenpresse lässt keine Israelkritik zu.
Sorry Günter jetzt wird man dich als verrückt erklären. Wahrscheinlich wird man deinen Nobelpreis nach deinem Tod von deinem Grabstein wegmeiseln.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

Günter Grass hat sich aber schon korrigiert. Er hat sich auf die aktuelle israelische Regierung bezogen und nicht auf Israel oder Juden allgemein.
Und die aktuelle israelische Regierung kann jeder kritisieren und sie muss auch kritisiert werden. Der Einfluss der ultraorthoxonen Juden nimmt immer mehr zu und die wollen die Palästinenser von der Landkarte tilgen.


----------



## hBGl (5. April 2012)

Er muss sich sich wegen dem Gedicht nicht korrigieren! Hast du das überhaupt gelesen? Hat das irgendeiner aus der Presse gelesen?


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

Er hat nur auf die Kritik reagiert und erklärt dass er die aktuelle israelische Regierung meint.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2012)

Kann mich da irgendwie nur an den Kommentar der heutigen Taz anschließen:
Stilistisch ist das Ding nicht unbedingt eine Bereichung der Welt der Literatur.
Seine Aussagen sind banal, alt und schon mehrfach gefallen.
Um so peinlicher ist es, dass Grass sich die Hälfte des Textes damit beschäftigt, dass man sich nicht traut/trauen könnte, sowas überhaupt zu sagen. Da braucht er sich dann auch nicht zu wundern, wenn er auf einmal mit Antisemitismus assoziiert wird - denn er hat den Begriff höchst selbst (und höchst unpassend) in diesen Teil der Diskussion eingebracht.


----------



## hBGl (5. April 2012)

Jede Kritik an Israel ist Antisemitismus. Wenn jemand Israel kritisiert hat Israel niemals Schuld daran, denn die sind die ewig Unschuldigen.

Günter Grass hat das nur bestätigt.

Auf den Inhalt geht eh keiner ein, auch wenn er schon mehrfach genannt wurde:

- Israel hat atomaren Waffenarsenal ohne Kontrolle
- potentielle Atom-U-Boote werden an Israel verschenkt
- (deutsche) Kritik an Israel ist Antisemitismus
- kein Beweis für die Atombombe auf Irans Seite


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Jede Kritik an Israel ist Antisemitismus. Wenn jemand Israel kritisiert hat Israel niemals Schuld daran, denn die sind die ewig Unschuldigen.



Das ist doch quatsch.
Wo ist es denn Antisemitismus wenn ich kritisiere dass Israel den Palästinensern den Zugang zu Wasser erschwert oder sogar verweigert?


----------



## hBGl (5. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch quatsch.
> Wo ist es denn Antisemitismus wenn ich kritisiere dass Israel den Palästinensern den Zugang zu Wasser erschwert oder sogar verweigert?


 
*Es ist kein Antisemitismus* aber wenn du als Person der Öffentlichkeit Israel kritisierst wird deine Person angegriffen und du wirst als Antisemit hingestellt. Schau dir doch an was mit Grass gemacht wird in der Presse.

Wenn sogar Koksnase und Nuttenjongleur Michel Friedman sagt, dass Grass besser den Mund gehalten hätte dann soll das was heißen.

Hier und Grass geht ja sogar auf die Ewige Schuld der Deutschen ein 





> Jetzt aber, weil aus meinem Land,
> das von ureigenen Verbrechen,
> die ohne Vergleich sind,


 Aber es hilft ihm nichts.

Fehlt nur noch, dass Mutti ankopft und sagt, dass das nicht hilfreich sei.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. April 2012)

Wenn man sich mal angeguckt hat wer da direkt "Antisemitismus" geschrieen hat: Broder, Friedmann, der ZdJ, Springer etc...

Da bleiben keine Fragen offen. 
Broder und Friedmann konnten noch nie objektiv über Israel urteilen.


----------



## acc (7. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Tja. Bäckerblume und Apotheken-Umschau berichten über solch unwichtige Themen leider noch nicht. Sonst würde ich diesen ausgewiesenen Qualitätsjournalismus natürlich auch ganz klar bevorzugen.



in die ecke journalistischer qualität passt welt prima hinein, als politisches medium ist der springer-verlag abgemeldet, weil den keiner ernst nimmt .



> Jetzt zitierst Du schon den richtigen Abschnitt, scheinst ihn aber nicht zu verstehen. Scheitert es an dem Begriff der "break-out capability"? Dessen Bedeutung ist im Welt-Artikel erklärt.


 
beweis für ein atomwaffenprogramm ist das trotzdem nicht, auch wenn das nicht in deinen schädel reingeht.politische agenda muss erfüllt werden gell?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

acc schrieb:


> beweis für ein atomwaffenprogramm ist das trotzdem nicht, auch wenn das nicht in deinen schädel reingeht.politische agenda muss erfüllt werden gell?


 
Den Beweis für das iranische Atomprogramm siehst du spätestens dann wenn die iranischen Mittelstreckenraketen mit Atomsprengköpfen bestückt werden.
Ich bin sehr neugierig was dann die ganzen "Experten" sagen die das immer bestritten haben.


----------



## hBGl (7. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Beweis für das iranische Atomprogramm siehst du spätestens dann wenn die iranischen Mittelstreckenraketen mit Atomsprengköpfen bestückt werden.
> Ich bin sehr neugierig was dann die ganzen "Experten" sagen die das immer bestritten haben.



Das ist eines der dümmsten Argumente die ich zu dieser Debatte hören muss. Das ist George Bush Niveau.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2012)

Nunja eins ist aber aufjedenfall sicher. Teile für ein Atomwaffenprogram bzw. für Atombomben hat der Iran vor Jahren gekauft.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Das ist eines der dümmsten Argumente die ich zu dieser Debatte hören muss. Das ist George Bush Niveau.


 
Das ist kein Argument. Das ist eine Annahme meinerseits.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal angeguckt hat wer da direkt "Antisemitismus" geschrieen hat: _*Grass*_, Broder, Friedmann, der ZdJ, Springer etc...



Hab mal eine wichtige Person an der chronologisch passenden Stelle ergänzt...




hBGl schrieb:


> Das ist eines der dümmsten Argumente die ich zu dieser Debatte hören muss. Das ist George _*W*_ Bush Niveau.


 
Noch eine Stelle, wo ein wichtiger Steigerungsfaktor vergessen wurde


----------



## acc (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Beweis für das iranische Atomprogramm siehst du spätestens dann wenn die iranischen Mittelstreckenraketen mit Atomsprengköpfen bestückt werden.
> Ich bin sehr neugierig was dann die ganzen "Experten" sagen die das immer bestritten haben.


 
dann leg doch einfach mal die beweise auf den tisch. kannst du nicht? pech gehabt, aber mach dir nichts draus, selbst der so mächtige schwerst kriminelle verein cia erklärt ja schon öffentlich, das der iran kein atomwaffenprogramm am laufen hat.


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2012)

acc schrieb:


> dann leg doch einfach mal die beweise auf den tisch. kannst du nicht? pech gehabt, aber mach dir nichts draus, selbst der so mächtige schwerst kriminelle verein cia erklärt ja schon öffentlich, das der iran kein atomwaffenprogramm am laufen hat.


 
1. Sie denken es nur.
2. Wer sagt, das man damit nur was verschleiern will? 

Wie gesagt, das der Iran Atomwaffenteile hat ist belegt und daraus kann man schon das ein oder andere ziehn, bzw. daraus ziehe ich schon meine eigenen SChlüsse


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2012)

1. Sie denken auch, dass Deutschland kein Atomwaffenprogramm am laufen hat.
Aber vielleicht sollte Israel trotzdem einen Präventivschlag starten? Das Land hat schließlich eine verhängnissvolle Tradition von "plötzlich langvorbereitete, großangelegte Pläne gegen Juden umsetzen"


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

acc schrieb:


> dann leg doch einfach mal die beweise auf den tisch. kannst du nicht? pech gehabt, aber mach dir nichts draus, selbst der so mächtige schwerst kriminelle verein cia erklärt ja schon öffentlich, das der iran kein atomwaffenprogramm am laufen hat.


 
1. Ich muss gar nichts beweisen. Ich habe nur Vorstellungen und Annahmen. Was am Ende Realität wird weiß ich nicht. Ich lasse mich aber gerne überraschen.
2. Könntest du mal deine Anti USA Haltung aus dem Thread -- besser aus dem Forum -- halten? Geheimdienste arbeiten immer mit Mitteln die normale Leute nicht verstehen oder begreifen oder nicht akzeptieren wollen.
Andere Geheimdienste arbeiten mit ähnlichen Mitteln. Egal ob jetzt Russland, England, Israel oder Iran.


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andere Geheimdienste arbeiten mit ähnlichen Mitteln. Egal ob jetzt Russland, England, Israel oder Iran.


 
Ich sehs genau so wie du.
Im Endeffekt haben alle ihre Leichen im Keller


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Das ist nun mal der Job eines Geheimdienstes.
Informationsbeschaffung. Egal mit welchen Mitteln. Denn egal was der Agent macht. Zu Hause wird er für das niemals bestraft werden.
Der Mossad hat sicher schon eine Menge Menschen umgebracht aber ich wüsste nicht dass jemals ein Agent deswegen in Israel angeklagt wurde.
Und ich will auch nicht wissen wie viele Oppositionelle der iranische Geheimdienst schon gefoltert und getötet hat.


----------



## acc (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Ich muss gar nichts beweisen. Ich habe nur Vorstellungen und Annahmen. Was am Ende Realität wird weiß ich nicht. Ich lasse mich aber gerne überraschen.



dann hör auf, weiter quatsch zu schreiben. wenn die iraner atomwaffen haben wollten, könnten sie ganz einfach den atomwaffensperrvertrag kündigen. das geht innerhalb von 3 monaten. legaler gehts nicht .



> 2. Könntest du mal deine Anti USA Haltung aus dem Thread -- besser aus dem Forum -- halten? Geheimdienste arbeiten immer mit Mitteln die normale Leute nicht verstehen oder begreifen oder nicht akzeptieren wollen.
> Andere Geheimdienste arbeiten mit ähnlichen Mitteln. Egal ob jetzt Russland, England, Israel oder Iran.


 
ach wenn man gewisse rechtsstaatliche prinzipien einfordert, hat man eine anti-usa-haltung? als umkehrschluss könnte man dann auch sagen, das die usa kein rechtsstaat sind. unter dem gesichtspunkt hat dann wohl jeder normal denkende eine gewisse anti-usa-haltung .

die geheimdienste aus den usa, speziell die cia, sind so ziemlich das kriminellste, was es an geheimdiensten in der welt gibt.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

acc schrieb:


> dann hör auf, weiter quatsch zu schreiben. wenn die iraner atomwaffen haben wollten, könnten sie ganz einfach den atomwaffensperrvertrag kündigen. das geht innerhalb von 3 monaten. legaler gehts nicht .


 
Was denkst du denn was Israel machen wird wenn der Iran plötzlich den Atomwaffensperrvertrag kündigt?



acc schrieb:


> ach wenn man gewisse rechtsstaatliche prinzipien einfordert, hat man eine anti-usa-haltung? als umkehrschluss könnte man dann auch sagen, das die usa kein rechtsstaat sind. unter dem gesichtspunkt hat dann wohl jeder normal denkende eine gewisse anti-usa-haltung .
> 
> die geheimdienste aus den usa, speziell die cia, sind so ziemlich das kriminellste, was es an geheimdiensten in der welt gibt.



Der Geheimdienst hatte noch nie was mit Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu tun. Wenn es um Informationen geht um das eigenen Land zu schützen kümmert sich kein Geheimdienst der Welt um die Einhaltung von Gesetzen des eigenen Landes.
Nicht mal deutsche Steuerfahnder halten sich an die Gesetze anderer Staaten und kaufen illegal erworbene CDs auf. Sind also Hehler.
Aber das wird in Deutschland hoch angesehen dass sie diese Straftat begangen haben. Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## NexusEXE (9. April 2012)

Ich nehme an, als verteidigungs Minister hat man auch seine Geheimnisse, er weis dass sie Waffen produzieren, aber gibt diese Info natürlich nicht preis. Sonst würden ja alle in Panik geraten... oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, als verteidigungs Minister hat man auch seine Geheimnisse, er weis dass sie Waffen produzieren, aber gibt diese Info natürlich nicht preis. Sonst würden ja alle in Panik geraten... oder etwa nicht?


 
Ich glaube das ist einer der unwichtigeren Gründe sowas geheimzuhalten 

Was glaubst du wie der Markt reagieren würde? Allgemein die ganze Wirtschaft würd ausflippen  

Mit Krieg lässt sich halt am besten verdienen, auch wenn man nicht unmittelbar an ihm beteiligt ist


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Die Russen sind sehr daran interessiert dass die Beziehungen mit Syrien bestand haben. Denn die verdienen viel Geld mit Syrien.
Ändern sich die Machtverhältnisse könnte es bedeuten dass die Syrier in Zukunft mit anderen Ländern Geschäfte machen und nicht mehr mit den Russen.

Wo bekommen die Iraner ihre Waffen her?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, als verteidigungs Minister hat man auch seine Geheimnisse, er weis dass sie Waffen produzieren, aber gibt diese Info natürlich nicht preis. Sonst würden ja alle in Panik geraten... oder etwa nicht?



Nicht. Eher fast noch das Gegenteil. Wenn Menschen schon in Panik geraten, dann eher in unklaren Situationen, wenn sie eben nicht wissen, was los ist. Eine klare Ansage könnte zu Angst führen - würde aber zeitgleich eine versachlichte Auseinandersetzung erzwingen. Da irrationale Angekeife, dass wir im Moment sehen, ist nur möglich, solange mehrere Parteien mit unterschiedlicher Meinung sich in gleichem Maße berechtigt fühlen können, die Wahrheit zu verkünden - weil diese eben niemand kennt.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist einer der unwichtigeren Gründe sowas geheimzuhalten
> 
> Was glaubst du wie der Markt reagieren würde? Allgemein die ganze Wirtschaft würd ausflippen



Auch dieses Argument macht wenig bis keinen Sinn. Wenn der Iran ein nukleares Angriffspotential aufbaut, dass hat mittelfristig so oder so schwere wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen und für Israel noch weit mehr als das. Da wäre es sinnvoller, die Karten gleich auf den Tisch zu packen - man hat die gleichen Folgen für die Wirtschaft, aber man schafft sich einen politischen, diplomatischen und ggf. militärischen Handlungsspielraum, mit dem man längerfristige Auswirkungen verhindern kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen sind sehr daran interessiert dass die Beziehungen mit Syrien bestand haben. Denn die verdienen viel Geld mit Syrien.
> Ändern sich die Machtverhältnisse könnte es bedeuten dass die Syrier in Zukunft mit anderen Ländern Geschäfte machen und nicht mehr mit den Russen.
> 
> Wo bekommen die Iraner ihre Waffen her?


 
Importe afaik primär aus China, zum Teil sogar aus Nordkorea. Das meiste dürften sie aber mittlerweile schlichtweg im eigenen Land fertigen - eine technisch relativ fortschrittliche Nation, die sich 40 Jahre lang sowohl geographisch als auch politisch von Feinden umgeben sieht und sich Angriffskriegen erwehren muss, bleibt halt nicht untätig.
List of military equipment manufactured in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

